# IUI Girls TTC Part 222



## nickym

Happy chatting ladies xx


----------



## Angel-wings222

I was sorry to hear of your news today. Sending you both a   . I know how disappointing it is. Will say a little prayer to the angels for you and encourage you both not to give up. Mooers I am just waiting to use my last chance with the nhs and hope that we will both be 3rd time lucky. I am expecting my AF on 19/10 and time seems to be going ever so slowly.  Have a glass of wine, a bar of chocolate and a long hot bubble bath x


----------



## HQ1

Thanks everyone for your messages. Mooers, I have totally done that before, in fact I had a little celebration to myself on Fri as it was the first day last week that I didn't cry!!!!

I am totally confused though as still no AF and it always normally comes on day 28 or before, so just don't know what is going on


----------



## mooers

Angel-wings, thanks for your kind words. They made me smile, which is quite an achievement at the moment!   Hope it's third time lucky for us both.

HQ, I haven't got af either yet. I'm assuming the cyclogest needs to work it's way through our systems? Wish it would hurry up as I need the closure I think.


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Mooers I was happy that I made you smile. Me and DH decided to take a month off and looked forward to being "spontaneous" but once it came round to my fertile time I kicked into "baby making mode". It is strange how although you try to switch off your mind won't let you. So much for it being a relaxing month - and as for being spontaneous - what is that again Lol. I think even poor DH had had enough by the time we had finished lol. Make sure you have you hot water bottle available once your AF arrives as you know it may be very crampy. Are you going straight back into your next cycle or are you taking a break? If you go straight back on I won't be far behind you this time. Sending you some bubbles and   x


----------



## mooers

We have to take a month off, as our hospital don't allow back to back cycles. They also close in December, so it'll be touch and go as to whether they will let me do another cycle this year   Hope you have managed it naturally and won't need another IUI!


----------



## HQ1

My AF arrived with vengeance this morning! 

Mooers, I am surprised that they won't let you do back to back, it has never been a problem at our clicnic, but makes me wonder. Have they told you why that is? That's really tough if you have to wait until next year, as if you didn't have enough stress as it is. Will keep everything crossed for you that you can do what I hope will be lucky 3rd time before the end of the year   
I am back in hospital for scan on Oct 20th, so will see what happens then.

I know what you mean Angel Wings about spontaneity, try as you might to make it feel spontaneous you both know in the back of your mind that it's anything but.

But I have got an interview on Fri so I am going to try and channel all my energy in to that this week and at least try and sort out one area of my life!!!!


----------



## Weezlet

Good luck with the interview HQ! Let us know how it goes!
xx


----------



## MXP_78

HQ1 and mooers.  So sorry to hear of your BFNs.  It is so hard.  No matter how much you think you've prepared for it, it just hits so hard when you either get a negative test or AF shows up.  Mooers - I'm pleased for you that AF stayed away for the required time this month so at least you know you did eveything you could.  Also my clinic does do back to back IUIs however I wasn't able to start the next month due to my follicle still being too big so even if they did do back to back there's a chance you wouldn't be able to start straight away anyway due to something like that.  So helpfully that helps a little.

HQ1 - good luck with the job interview.  

Weezlet, hang in there and hoping to see positive news from you x

As for me, basting went well yesterday.  Much better than the first time as I knew what to expect so was more relaxed.  Also had a much nicer nurse which helped.  Relieved the pessaries aren't as bad as I thought either.    They told me to wait 18 days to test this time.  That seems like AGES.  What has everyone else been told??


----------



## Weezlet

Hi MXP - I was also told 18 days and the waiting is killing me!!!! My OTD is the 18th Oct so I have 7 days to go. Good luck with the wait. I wasn't given any progesterone pessaries though...would this be because its only my first IUI?


----------



## mooers

Weezlet, the cyclogest is one of those postcode lottery things. Some clinics give it with every treatment, some with the second treatment, and some not at all. Hopefully you'll get a BFP first go, and won't need the pessaries  

Mxp,  glad basting went well, fingers crossed for you. Hopefully the pessaries will do the job for you  

HQ, my clinic won't allow back to back for cost/time reasons, as they only have the 1 nurse. Bit frustrating, but not much I can do about it! Hope your scan goes well on the 20th, let us know how you get on.


----------



## MXP_78

Weezlet, if I remember rightly did you say a little while ago you were at Homerton?  If so, then that's the same clinic as me and as standard practice they don't give extra progesterone (called cyclogest) with IUI.  I didn't get it for my first round.  I usually get AF about 8 days after I ovulate which indicates a luteal phase defect (when time between ovulation and AF is too short).  With my first round of IUI I got AF 8 days after insemination so for this 2nd round I badgered them until they gave me extra progesterone.  It wasn't easy though!  If you usually get AF between 12 - 14 days after you ovulate then you won't need extra progesterone.


----------



## lynn1303

how r my girlies?  i'm sorry ive not been online.  i'm so sorry i've been AWOL.  I wasn't coping too well so  had to distance myself a bit.  i was becoming obsessed with tx.

my last cycle was cancelled due to too many folles then after my af arrived i was then left with 8 cysts!!!! work have been mental and i just found myself getting more tense and wound up.  so im trying to calm myself down by doing yoga having reiki and drinking camomile tea!!!

so i'm currently stimming again.  get first scan tomorrow so fx this is my cycle!!! 

how r all my buds doing? 

big hugs


----------



## MustBeMummy

Only just seen this thread!  
Its all go in here isnt it?


----------



## Weezlet

MXP_78 said:


> Weezlet, if I remember rightly did you say a little while ago you were at Homerton? If so, then that's the same clinic as me and as standard practice they don't give extra progesterone (called cyclogest) with IUI. I didn't get it for my first round. I usually get AF about 8 days after I ovulate which indicates a luteal phase defect (when time between ovulation and AF is too short). With my first round of IUI I got AF 8 days after insemination so for this 2nd round I badgered them until they gave me extra progesterone. It wasn't easy though! If you usually get AF between 12 - 14 days after you ovulate then you won't need extra progesterone.


Thanks MXP....Yes, I am at Homerton. Thanks for the heads up about the cyclogest. I dont know what's going on with me at the mo...days 4 and 5 after the insemination I had very light spotting once on each day. Then nothing until this Tues (10 days after insemination) I got some more spotting...all very light. Nothing yesterday but this morning saw some more but I have a gut feeling that this time its indication of AF about to start. OTD is this coming Tues (18th) so I've just been hoping for AF to hold off at least until then. Trying to stay positive but you cant deny the horrible feeling in the pit of your stomach, hey?!!

All the best with your 2ww 

How is everyone else doing? Thinking of you all and remembering you all in my prayers xx


----------



## Weezlet

Morning ladies,
Well, I didnt make my OTD as, as I suspected, AF arrived this morning  
Got scan on Monday morning though and hoping all will be fine to start the next round of stimming. 
Not a great start to the weekend!
xx


----------



## charlie_78

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me crashing this thread but you all seem like a lovely lot! I'm sorry to those caught by AF I think mine is just round the corner. At least I can have a glass of wine tonight. 
Just wanted to ask a few questions about IUI if that's ok. We have been referred for IUI and just waiting for first appointment. I'm just wondering how they track your cycle etc and how much time you need to take off work. I'm not sure whether they will give me meds as I seem to be ovulating ok and when I asked for CLomid they wouldn't give it to me. I'm just getting a bit worried as I start a new job in a couple of weeks and wonder whether I will need to take much time off - not the best timing but was sick of putting everything on hold for TTC. Do they do scans to track your ovulation? 
Charlie xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Charlie, 
I have only had one IUI and about to get a start on our second attempt.

I had all the possible doses of Clomid which didnt work. I have PCOS and dont ovulate naturally. We were then referred for IUI. First appointment is with the Dr to go through your history and they need to have blood tests etc done, and your DH to have a semen analysis done...if you haven't already had all this done already. Your DH will need to be with you for this appointment.

They'll look at your cycle history and when you had your last period etc. They gave me meds to get my period started because my periods are either totally irregular or non-existent! Im not sure how IUI works without  stimualtion meds but with me I had to ring the clinic on first day of AF to arrange a first scan on day 2 or 3 of AF (mine was day 3).

On day 3 I went for the ultrasound and they checked to see I didnt have any cysts etc and they decided all was good to go with the stimulation injections (FSH).

I then started with the injections that evening (it was a Friday) for 7 days. Another scan was scheduled for a week after the first scan (the following Friday) to see how my follicles were doing..how many and how they were growing. One of my follicles was maturing nicely so Dr said that we were ready for the IUI the next day. I had a trigger shot done about 24hrs before the scheduled IUI to release the egg from the follicle.

So we had the insemination on the Sat. We went in for 10:30am for DH to do his thing (!) and then the embryologist prepares the semen and selects the best little swimmers! We then went back at 12:00pm for the actual insemination.

I hadnt known and I went to the loo before the insemination and during the procedure the nurse was battling to get the catheter through into my uterus. And she said that was because my cervix was sitting anterior. Had I had a fuller bladder it would have helped tilt my cervix and it would have been easier for her to get through the cervix and into the uterus. So she was only able to deposit the sperm at the very top of my cervix and not into my uterus. So Im thinking that's why it hasn't worked this time 

ANYWAY..back to you! Our clinic and scan appointments didnt take long at all...average of 40 mins I would say overall. The longest appointment was the day of the IUI as your DH has to do his thing and then you go in a bit later. The IUI itself took about 30 mins from when I went in to when i walked out after lying down for a bit afterwards.

They say you can pretty much go back home or back to work afterwards and carry on with your normal day (we had it done on a Sat which was great!) and then you WAIT days for either the dreaded AF (hope not!) or your testing date!! Mine was a 18 day wait.

So you dont really have to take a lot of time off work. Just for your frst consultation, then a scan on day 2 or 3 of your AF, then another scan later on in your cycle to check the growth etc of your follicles, and then hopefully the next appointment will be the IUI.

That's how it happened for me....not sure if its the same for most but I'm sure the other ladies on here will advise!

At our clinic we were told for clinic appointments (when you're going to see the Dr) you and your partner have to be present for the appointments. For scans and nurses appointments etc your partner doesn't have to be there. But I guess check this with your clinic as I'm sure they all differ.

I'm sorry if I have laden you with too much useless info!

Hope you get your appointment soon! And dont forget...ask as many questions you need/want to at your first appointment. Start writing them down now so you dont go blank when you're sitting in that consultation room and want to kick yourself afterwards because you forgot all you wanted to ask!!

Good Luck Charlie and I really pray all goes well with you. xxxx


----------



## charlie_78

Hi Weezlet,
Wow! Thank you so much for that info, that is fantastic to know how it all works at the Chaucer and puts my mind at ease with a lot of things, so thank you. I'm sorry your IUI didn't result in a BFP I can imagine how disappointing that is. It's a good thing that you know now to go in with a full bladder so they can find your cervix easily. I would never have know that and would have made sure to have a wee before hand! 
My husband will be able to come to the appointments with me so that's good. Also, we have had all our other tests done (HCG, FSH, and Sperm, ultrasound) and everything came back normal. 
Do you have a one month break before your next IUI or do you go straight into it? 
Best of luck with everything and thanks again for taking the time to reply, I really do appreciate it xxx


----------



## charlie_78

'how it all works at the Chaucer ' - sorry Weezlet ignore this bit, being a bit dozy today and thought I was on the Chaucer hospital board! xxx


----------



## Weezlet

No problem Charlie!
It's great that you have had all the tests done..we had too so it seemed to make things move along quite quickly. For us it was actually getting the referral for IUI and new clinic that was a nightmare to get...spent so long going through all the hoops at a different hospital so when we finally got the referral and an appointment booked at the new clinic we were ecstatic! And now it seems like a different world. Things get done NOW...not "lets wait 3 months and then come back"! Drove us nuts!! 

They said that we can do back-to-back treatments if the 1st is not successful. So since my AF arrived today I phoned the clinic and my first scan is booked for Monday am. Hoping that everything will be fine to start with the stimming. It's good to know we can try right away and not have to wait...well, fingers crossed!!

Good luck and have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry AF got you Weezlet, she really is a cowbag    Huge hugs hun and keeping everything crossed for you that you're ok to start treatment again when you have your scan on Monday.

How is everyone else doing?

I only just realised the thread had moved!!  

We had our scan today and all the follicles are gone so we're good to go for IUI attempt number 2 (first cancelled due to 13 follicles!!)  This month I've to miss out the clomid and just start injection Gonal F tomorrow (CD5) Monday and Wednesday then back for a scan on Thursday.  It's a bit early at CD10, but our clinic are closed at the weekend and if things are ok for the IUI to go ahead and they left it until Monday I'd OV naturally over the weekend as I generally OV CD12/13
I'm hoping this cycle will be a bit easier as I'll be self-injecting which means less time off work to go to the hospital for the injections.  Just need to hope that I don't ever stimulate again as I'll be really upset if we end up with two abandoned cycles before we've even managed to have any go ahead  

Take care

Suzie xxx


----------



## mooers

Evening all,

Lynn, did your scan go OK?

Mustbemummy, welcome to the thread!

Weezlet, sorry AF got you. Good luck with your next cycle, and try for the cyclogest, as it should help with the spotting.

Charlie, welcome, and good luck with your first appointment. My treatment is slightly different in that my hospital don't do back to back cycles, so my first scan is on day 8 of my cycle. Like you, I ovulate fine by myself, but they seem to prefer giving meds as they are then in control of your cycle, and can make sure you ovulate on a weekday. My hospital insist on you going for a wee first, so maybe best to check that as it seems to differ from clinic to clinic!!  

mrsmcc, glad you're all clear and good to go. Sounds like you'll have to do what I did last cycle and keep yourself cold and dehydrated to slow the follies down, so you don't ov at the weekend!   Fingers crossed is works for you this time.

Hi to everyone else,  hope you are all doing OK?


----------



## Pebble1

Morning girls
I have posted a couple of times on this site over the last couple of months but found it hard to contribute as I think everyone is doing medicated cycles and my clinic won't give me any drugs as I ovulated normally, my lining is fine etc. But I recognise I can't do this by myself so am trying the thread again. 

Last month's IUI was a BFN. We were a lot more optimistic about this second cycle but by my third scan Wednesday I had already ovulated and so it was abandoned. Has this happened to anyone else? I am not coping too well - had a meltdown yesterday. Although we get 6 IUI cycles on the NHS where I live, I don't know how much longer I can do this. 

Sorry to be a bit gloomy on a Saturday morning, I just wanted to share with someone who understands and wonder how everyone keeps going month after month when I feel I am slowly falling apart xx


----------



## mooers

Pebble,   I just had my second bfn, and I took it very badly. I was like a zombie for a few days, and utterly unable to cope. For me, I find I have to change something so i feel in control. After my first IUI I started taking all the supplements on the angel bumps list, and this cycle i have made myself an appointment with Dr Gorgy at the FGA for some more tests, as i think the unexplained label is a load of rubbish! If I feel like crying, I cry, never try and bottle to your sadness, as it just comes out anyway. I have days where I just want to jack the whole thing in, and walk away from ttc, but it passes, as I feel I can carry on. I do think think the changing something is important though, as it makes you feel that your next cycle might be different, and therefore might work. When does your next cycle start? If your clinic do the cycles back to back, it might be worth taking a month off to just be 'normal', and get your head together.  Xxx


----------



## Pebble1

Mooers, so sorry to hear about your BFN. You post really rung true -that is exactly how I feel - like a zombie who crys a lot! Over the past 2.5 yrs  ttc we have had a lot of low points but have managed to pick myself up and keep going. I guess the whole IUI thing adds another layer of hope and expectation making a unsuccessful cycle feel so much worse. 

My clinic does back to back cycles so I will wait about another 10 days for AF and start again. 

I like your idea of changing something - I have not seen angel bumps supplement list - i will have a read. 

I hope all you other ladies are having a restful weekend x


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone, hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

Pebble, I also have just had my second IUI which resulted in a BFN, so I totally know exactly how you're feeling. There are some weeks where I feel utterly distraught and just can't stop crying. I think I have said on here before that I think we are all incredibly strong women to be going through this and to continue to keep picking ourselves up and carrying on. And for me what keeps me going is hope, and trying to keep positive that this will happen for us at some point. I know this may mean I fall harder every month but I think there is a lot be said for having positive thoughts.
I also think that this site has really helped as well, because as you said what people are writing on here is often exactly what you are feeling but that you can't put into words for your DH.


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Just thought I'd let u know that my scan was a bust on Thursday. No follies. Lining doing ok. Go back tomorrow for another scan. Been injecting 75 gonal f daily. Praying that this cycle is the one. 

Pebble. This is my 3 rd attempt at iui. I get 6 goes in my Nhs too. Where r u? Hun it's a long hard journey but as long as we r here for each other. 

Big hugs. X


----------



## mooers

Lynn, fingers crossed your follies get their butts in gear over the next few days. There's a few of us either having or about to have IUI number 3, so i'm really hoping it's third time lucky! I only get 3 attempts where I live, so it'll be ivf for me if this next one fails  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm off to see Dr Gorgy this week, to see if he can explain my unexplained!


----------



## MXP_78

Weezlet - I am so sorry that AF arrived.  It seems in the majority of cases where IUI does work it rarely happens on the first cycle so please keep positive.  How long after insemination did AF arrive? Make sure you tell them about the spotting.    Best of luck with your scan and I'm praying for you that you can start straight away.  We weren't able to due to the remaining follicles still be too big so I'm hoping this isn't the case for you.  


Mooers - I will be really interested to hear what Dr Gorgy says given we've both got the LPD issue which our clinics don't seem to be taking seriously!  I totally know how you feel about doing certain things to make you feel in control.  Hang in there and hopefully you feel like you get somewhere with Dr Gorgy.

Pebble1 - It is so hard and I totally agree that starting treatment adds a whole new layer of hope which makes you crash so much harder when it fails.  We all know what you're going through and I think you just slowly feel yourself coming out of the dark days after a BFN and you forge ahead.  You're not on your own x

Lynn - What day did you have your first scan?  For both my IUI cycles I had no follicle growth after 7 days of injecting 75 of Fostimon (just a different name for same drug) and I had no growth.  Did they increase your meds?  

mrsmcc7 - Good luck with this cycle and I hope it all goes according to plan.

As for me, 6 days into the 18 day wait.  

Love to all xxx


----------



## marie123

Would it be ok to join you ladies?

I am waiting to start my first iui (fertility nurse is away on holiday) so when she gets back I will hopefully be starting on my next cycle, so kind of in limbo at the moment and trying to glean as much information as I can.  I found the info weezlet posted really useful (thank you  ) I was given the choice of three medicated cycles or 6 unmedicated on the nhs so have opted for 3 medicated, figuered I need all the help I can get   

babydust and lots of luck  to you  all


----------



## mooers

Marie, welcome! My fertility nurse is away too; you're not being treated at Queens are you?! If you think of any questions, fire away, we're all glad to help where we can  

MXP, I'll definitely let you know what Dr G says. Hopefully you'll get lucky this cycle though


----------



## lynn1303

MXP. My first scan was on Thursday. They keeping me on gonal f 75. I overtimed last time. But time b4 I didn't respond on 75. They had to increase to 150. Xxx


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone.

Hope everyone is OK? I am having a bit of a meltdown today and starting to think I need to put all of this on hold for a while. As I have said before I am job hunting at the minute as well and today got yet another rejection and I just can't cope with it all. The old me would have been gutted but would have brushed it off and got on with it but I just feel completely broken and I know it's because of all of the other stuff going on.

I feel like if I try and keep going with both I am literally going to be at breaking point. So I am now starting to think may be we need to stop trying for a while. I just don't see how I can continue the way I am going. My DH said the other day that he just wants his wife back and I do too I can't keep being this uncontrollably upset person.

So I think may be we will go through with this last IUI, as I think we only get 3 anyway and then stop until I am back in work. I am devastated that I even have to consider this, has anyone else been in the same position? I suppose I am just scared that if I stop trying now it will never happen.


----------



## mooers

Hi HQ, I feel like that several times a week   I'm going to be doing my last IUI in a couple of weeks, and I vary between being hopeful, thinking IUI is pointless and wanting to crack on with IVF, and wanting to give up altogether and start a life without the prospect of children. In my case, I just weigh up which feels strongest at that point, and at the moment, carrying on is my gut feeling. There will almost certainly be a waiting list between IUI and IVF, so perhaps you just need to take that time to have a good hard think about that you really want, and if the emotional turmoil you get with tx, is something you think you can handle in the long term. The stress of looking for a job at the same time must be awful, so I can't imagine the awful pressure you must feel under. I find I put enormous pressure on myself during tx, even without the added responsibility of looking for work. 

Can you and your DH maybe go away for a few days, even if it's just to stay with some family? I find that when I am having a bad day, I just need to spend time with my husband, to relax and regroup, and remind myself why I am putting myself through all of this crap!

At the end of the day, only you can decide what is best for you, but just know that you're not alone is feeling this way


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girlies. I had scan this am. I have one lonely follie at 1.1. But no more jags. They don't want me to overstim. For iui at my clinic they r strict. No more than 3 follies allowed. If this wee yin grows well enough fx for insem on Thursday! Xxx 

Hq I agree with mooers. Get urself referred to ivf. That should take about a yr or so depending on ur trust. Take that time as ur time out and see how the land lies after that. What age r u? Xxxx


----------



## mooers

Hi Lynn, my clinic is the same with the number of follies. Hopefully this one will be your lucky follie. Try to keep it nice and warm, even though you've got all that crappy weather in Scotland at the moment!


----------



## HQ1

Hi

Thanks I think you both may be right that if this next IUI doesn't work I could use the waiting list time as time to get myself sorted. That has made me feel loads better actuallly, so thanks.

Good Luck Lynn


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

thanks mooers for the welcome, I probably will have questions as the time approaches, and am slowly getting to grips with the jargon. I am at st Richards in Chichester, so no not queens.  Goodluck for your next iui

hq1 goodluck on the job hunt and with whatever you decide to do next about tx.

  I am feeling quite positive about it all at the moment, but at the risk of sounding pathetic I did wonder how difficult the injections are and the really wimpy question, do they hurt 

looking forward to getting to know everyone on this thread,

babydust to all


----------



## mooers

Hi Marie

The jabs hurt if you put them in the wrong place, like too close to the belly button, or too low down on the thigh, but if you keep to the good spots, and pinch a good flabby bit, then they are fine. You can always numb the area with an ice pack first if you're worried. I got my DH to do the jabbing, and made sure I didn't look!


----------



## lynn1303

The good thing about scottish weather is when u have central heating there is nothing better than to cosy into my jammies. Heating up full looking out into the darkness and pouring rain. There's something relaxing about lying in bed and hearing the wind howling outside with the rain battering against the window!!! Xxx


----------



## Pebble1

HQ1 - really feeling for you today and known the emotions you describe only too well. I know how difficult you find it to feel like you can't cope anymore and that is probably because of the job hunt as well. I often find that those moments when you lose hope and lose faith, the Walls of other things in life seem to crowd in and we feel vulnerable and lost. The thing is, I think it's okay to feel like that every now and then, it probably is not okay if you feel like that all the time and if you feel like you are living like that all the time, then something has to give. 

Maybe having a break after your last IUI would be helpful - even if it is only or a month or two. I don't know whether it is more helpful for you to put a time limit on it and say 'I am having a 2-3 month break' than say 'i am going to stop until I find a job' as you may find this extra pressure you are putting on yourself to get a job is not good. 

Whatever you decide, dont give up, don't lose faith, but be good to yourself and do what is right for you right now xx 

Marie - welcome to the site and mooers is right, I have only had to do one trigger injection and it doesn't really hurt. 

Lynn - hope that follie grows and grows!!


----------



## HQ1

Thanks Pebble, that's really good advice. Spoke to my DH last night and we have decided that may be looking for that next career job is what is putting the extra stress on things, so I am going to refocus and look for some temping work just to get me back out earning and to take the pressure off a bit. We also said we would do this next IUI and then see what the next step is as I am not really sure how many we are allowed to have at our clinic. I am back in on Thurs to have my scan so will check then.

Marie, I was like you quite nervous for the injection, particularly when i had to do it myself. But it really is OK and doesn't really hurt. You might getting a bit of an aching feeling as the liquid goes in but it really isn't bad. One bit of advice I would give is to do a practice run with an orange so you can get used to preparing the solution and needles.

Good Luck x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

thanks for the welcomes (hq1, pebble and mooers) and your advice about the injections I will definitely be buying oranges and be being careful to put the injections not too low or close to belly button, thanks for that. 

Lynn I have my fingers crossed for thursday for you.

hi everyone else.


----------



## lynn1303

I'll let u girlies know tomorrow if all is well and going ahead. Follie dance for me tonight peeps pls.  Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Best of luck Lynn that your follie is nice and ready for tomorrow.  
I see you're in Scotland too, which hospital are you at?

I'm back at the FC tomorrow too for a scan to check if our second attempt at IUI can go ahead on Friday.  I over stimulated last month (13 follicles) when I was on 50mg clomid and 75iu Gonal F, so this month I'm only on the Gonal F and did my last injection this morning.  We're having to have our CD11 scan on CD10 because of the weekend, but I've got a horrible feeling I've over stim'd again already :-(

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all well this morning.

Suzie xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi Suzie. I'm at monklands hospital just outside Glasgow in airdrie. Where abouts r u? 

I have 1 juicy follie at 2mm. I triggered today at 12. So will be basted tomorrow at 12.  Then the dreaded 2ww which at my clinic is about 18 days Lol. 

Anyone else in the dreaded 2ww? 

Xxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Lynn - good luck for tomorrow. I'm on day 9 of the  18 day wait.  Half way!

HQ1 - I'm so sorry hear about the hard time you're going through at the moment.  I decided to temp a little while ago and it turned into a full time job so maybe the same will happen for you? 

Marie - welcome to the forum!  Like Mooers I get my DH to give me the injections.  They really aren't bad at all. Although my husband tried to do it after a couple of drinks one night and I wouldn't recommend that! 

mrsmcc7 - Good luck with scan tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Weezlet

Suzie – Thanks hun... cowbag indeed! So you have your scan tomorrow? Good luck and I hope your follies are growing nicely and there aren’t too many! Let us know how it goes xx

Pebble – Hi and welcome to the thread, I’m also relatively new here! The ladies on here have been awesome and it’s so good to be able to just offload and know that there is someone who knows EXACTLY how you are feeling. They are all such a great support. I have felt just like you have/are so many times in the almost 5 years that hubby and I have been ttc. But we want this baby way too much to ever give up and after each disappointment we just seem to find renewed strength to carry on and persevere with our dream of being parents. It’s by no means easy and I have shed countless tears….we keep saying to ourselves that our baby(ies!) will have to know one day how much mommy and daddy went through to have them!! I have a strong faith too and we have so many friends and family members praying for us which is incredible and we find that their prayers carry us over the huge bumps we come to along the way. I totally echo what HQ said also….you have to hold on to the hope and really believe it will happen for you and your hubby. If you don’t have hope you don’t have much to cling to. So be strong…but also know that its ok to have your weak moments…a good old cry is healthy and lets you get the hurt and frustration out and not bottled up inside where it can only cause more hurt.  

Lynn – Well done on your juicy follie!! All the best for tomorrow. My 2ww last month was also 18 days although I only made 14 when AF came along! It does seem an age to wait…so I’m thinking of you and praying loads for you and all the girls on here xx

MXP – Thanks hun…yes, I was prepared for it not to work first time but was still hoping it would! My AF arrived 14 days after the insemination…4 days short of my OTD   I had my scan on Monday and all was good for me to start stimming again – yay! I did tell doc about the spotting and he said that it was not uncommon and nothing to worry about. I guess if doc wasn’t too worried then I shouldn’t be either! So I started with the injections on Monday night, again every night…then have next scan Monday (24th)….praying my follies are looking good by then!

Marie – Hello! And I’m glad you got at least some useful bits from my ramblings! I’m known for my long, story-like emails etc! At our clinic we’ve been told we can have 3 IUI’s and if we aren’t preggy after #3 then we have been put on the list for IVF with nurses appointments etc booked already for April, then May and we are booked in for the actual IVF in June….so that’s a huge blessing and something that we can hold on to if we have no luck with IUI. 

HQ1 – I’m so sorry you’re feeling so crappy about it all…I can’t imagine what it must be like going through all this AND looking for a job….I really do admire you for your strength…even if you don’t feel very strong at the moment! I agree with Mooers…only you and your hubby can decide what is best for you. But just do what feels right for you both. If you feel like giving it a break for a while then do it…remember….when baby does finally come – and he/she will – you and hubby will need to have firm foundation as a couple and be in a really good place with each other personally. So maybe taking some time to focus on finding work, and just reconnecting with your hubby, and he with you will be good for you and lessen the stress you’re feeling, even if just a little.  I know you’ll never stop thinking about baby…but if you can try and shift your focus off ttc just a little it may make you start feeling like your ‘old’ self again and more in control of your life and get on a good footing to start again when you both feel like you’re ready. But do what the others suggest too…try get on the IVF waiting list…that way you will still feel like you’re being proactive about it and not having given up on ttc completely but just taking a little step back. Thinking of you and really praying that doors start opening for you and things start looking and feeling a bit better xxx Just seen you’ve said you’re going to go through with your next IUI…really praying for you in this next round xxxxxx

Love and prayers to all of you


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

We had our call today to say the nurse was back off holiday, so we are going in for form signing etc on Tuesday.  I will be day 9 by then so am guessing too late for this cycle, but hopefully will be good to go on the next.  I was hoping to ask if they will give me steroids alongside as I have had several chemical pregnancies and one early m/c so think I may also have immune issues.  would you mention it or just have first iui and see what happens (we only get three) 

Mxp - think it'll be me having the alcohol before them if I am trusting DH with the needle   !!!

Weezlet essays are good!! especially when they have lots of information! glad you have options open to you, we were told we can't go on waiting list for ivf until we have exhausted all other options ie iui. And then in the next breath told that ivf funding in our area could go at anytime and only those already on list will be guaranteed treatment.  But I'm feeling reallypositive about iui atm it feels like this is the first 'proper' step. 

Lynn will be thinking bout you tomorrow at 12!  

mrsmcc, fx you haven't overstimmed.

babydust to all


----------



## mrsmcc7

Lynne, I'm at Monklands too!!!  

Suzie x


----------



## lynn1303

Haha. Fancy that. Well I might see u in the passing then!! If we haven't already met! Lol. Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

We may well have Lynn, although I'll have missed you today as I was in at 9am for a scan.

Good news this time - one mature (17mm) follicle and a couple of smaller ones!!!  The nurse gave me another Gonal F to do (Dh found it funny that I was at the hospital and she gave it to me to do myself) and I did my trigger shot at midday (fun trying to find somewhere to do it at work!!)  Hubby has to do his bit and take it over at 8.45am tomorrow, then it's back at 12 for our first IUI!!  I'm so pleased that I didn't over stim this time, think I'd have been gutted if I had.

I'm still trying not to think that it might work though and just treating it as practice for when we start IVF in April.

Hope everyone is well.  I'll have a proper read and reply when I get home from work.

Take care and good luck today Lynn!!  

Suzie xx


----------



## HQ1

Thanks Weezlet for your support and kind words.
I am pleased that the doc ahs put your mind at ease about the spotting. Good luch for your scan on Mon  

Been for my scan today 1 follie (14mm) so not as good as last time but I have had to go in for the scan a bit early because I am away this weekend.

So back in on Monday and have to do the injection on Sat, which is a bit of pain as at my in-laws this weekend so didn't really want to have to do it there, as I will have to put it in their fridge and it just makes it more complicated. I think I am just going to tell them I have a mouth infection!!!!

The nurse told me today that if this one isn't successful then I would be called in for a meeting with the consultant to see what the next step is. She said it might be that they do more IUI or that we progress to IVF. She said the waiting list was between 6-8 months, which I didn't think was too bad. How does that compare to where everyone else is being treated?

Anyway hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## lynn1303

Hq. When I need to inject at work I keep them in my lunch bag in the fridge so people that r in fridge don't see the drugs. 

Well ive had my iui done at 12 today. Suzie we will be one day apart in our 2ww. Yay. Good luck for us both.  

Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Fingers crossed for you Lynn.

Yeah to being (almost) cycle buddies too!!  Will be nice to have someone at the same stage for the next few weeks. 

Suzie x


----------



## mooers

Lots of luck to those of you on the dreaded 2ww!


----------



## MustBeMummy

really want to catch up in this thread. I dont get on line enough. look forward to sharing with you all.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Well our first IUI today went well.  Hubby's sample wasn't 100%, but the nurse said it was perfectly adequate for IUI so we were pleased with that.
It wasn't even as uncomfortable as I thought it would be and I didn't even have any cramping while it was being done and only a tiny bit when we got home.  So now we're on the dreaded TWW and praying that it's our turn for a miracle.

Suzie x


----------



## Tilly2011

Good luck suzie glad it went ok hope the two week wait isn't too bad for you and that your dreams come true. 

Tilly x x


----------



## lynn1303

Suzie u make sure u rest up. I was scanned today at 3.20 and Maureen didn't think I'd ov. So I had to trigger again and have time intercourse tomorrow. I'm a bit upset coz it makes me think it def hasn't worked again. 

We'll go through the dreaded 2ww or in our case 18 day wait together. My test date is 9/11/11. When's urs? Xxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hello Ladies I hope you are all well. Me & DH are having our 3rd and final try at IUI. I have started taking 75 of Fostimon and from past experience it makes me eat everything in site lol. Maybe I will give the biscuit isle a miss when I go shopping tomorrow. Hi Mooers I will make sure I tell clinic that I ovulate on day 14 and hope they will do basting before that day. Hope you are relaxing on your time off and Hi Must Be Mummy & HQ1 hope you are having a good weekend x


----------



## lynn1303

Hi angel. Good luck for iui. Looking at ur hx uv been through it. Have they did and mc tests? Xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Does anyone know when the cramping is supposed to stop? It's been there pretty constant but today after bms it's got really bad! I'm curled up on couch at the mo feeling pretty sorry for myself. Xxxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Lynn sorry you are not feeling great. I think this feeling is pretty normal after having the procedure. I also get it for a few days after having a smear test too. Hopefully the feeling should pass within a few days. The 2ww seems to drag on doesn't it? If you can try and eat some fresh pineapple it is supposed to help with implantation. Thanks for your reply but no the have not done any m/c tests on me yet. They told me that I have to have 3 m/c's in a row before they even consider testing. The only thing that they have offered me is a blood thinning injections. Do you know what the m/c test involve?


----------



## lynn1303

I don't petal sorry. I just think it's horrific that they would make u go through that 3 times b4 offering help. I'm sure there r ladies who have been through it already and could advise u better. 

Thanks for advice doll. Xxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
Had my scan this morning and follies (two of them) are only 10mm - I'm on CD10. So have to inject for next 4 nights and then back for another scan on friday...I was a little bummed as last time, same time I had the 1 follie at 17mm and we had the IUI the next day. Now they are only 10mm.
I was surprised that 1st IUI cycle the follie was loads bigger compared to this time. Does this happen usually?
Im just praying that they grow before Friday.
Is there anything to do/eat/drink this week to get these little follies growing?

Thanks girls. Love to all xx


----------



## mooers

Hi Weezlet

I had 2 follies on my first go, and only had to stim for 7 days, on my second go I only had 1 and had to stim for 11days. To speed them up, you need to dig out your hot water bottle, and drink water like its going out of fashion! They made me slow down my follies, but not using the heat pad and keeping slightly dehydrated, so I didn't ovulate at a weekend.


----------



## Weezlet

Thanks so much Mooers....very helpful...I generally do drink loads of water, so Im glad at least that's something good that I'm doing! Will get tummy warm too! Fingers crossed they grow!

How are you doing? Are you on your 2ww? 
xxxx


----------



## mooers

I'm in between cycles at the moment. Just twiddling my thumbs until AF turns up in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Have been reading all your messages, there is a lot of hope and help on this forum which is valuable.  I am on my fourth and final IUI, brfore the big IVF.  I am getting scanned on Friday and am injecting buserilin and menopur.  I am not expecting anything, the results are all really good due to the drugs but it always ends in tears.    Im not expecting anything, some may say this is negative but its better then setting myself up for a big fall, something that I have done many times only to get a kick in the teeth as we all have experienced.  I shall be on my two week wait soon, but will be reading your messages and hoping we all get the results we want and deserve.  Why is it though, for some, things just happen so easily, and for others, its hard work. Its life but it is unfair!  I guess Im feeling a little   about it all, and other days its   but most its  !!


----------



## MXP_78

Hi ladies - Also feeling a bit down today   OTD is this Thurs (that would be 18 days after IUI) but I started spotting last Friday.  Very very lightly and it hasn't developed into anything further yet but I'm pretty sure the Cycogest is the only thing keeping the wicked AF away.  mooers - on your last cycle on Cyclogest, did AF arrive while you were still taking it, or did you test and it was negative and then you stopped and that's when AF arrived?

Sorry this post is all about me!


----------



## mooers

Hi Mxp, my OTD was 14 days after the IUI, and I had slight spotting the night before test day. I got a negative on test day, stopped the cyclogest and AF turned up the day after that. Are you on 400mg? I think maybe I need a higher dose, so i'm going to mention that next time. Fingers crossed your spotting stops; is this your last IUI?


----------



## MXP_78

Hi mooers, I'm on 400mg twice a day.  I started spotting on 11 days past IUI.  i was told to wait 18 days this time although I'm sure it was 16 days last time.  I've counted and 18 days is actually Friday. I don't think i can wait that long so will test on Wed morning which will be 16 days.  That way if it's a negative at least AF will arrive quicker which means we can move onto the next round sooner.  This is our 2nd round so 1 more to go after this.  Same as you x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Mooers how are you? Hope you are having a relaxing time while you are on your break. I have started my 3rd try and will let you know how I get on. I am trying to stay away from the biscuit jar but it is proving to be quite difficult. 

Hi Lyn hope you are feeling better today. 

MustBeMummy thanks for your reply. I am not on 2ww yet. I have my next scan coming up on Friday. Will let you know how I get on x


----------



## HQ1

Hey how is everyone? Sorry to hear that some of you are having a hard time and sending you all lots of of  

I went in for my 3rd IUI and for the first time ever feeling really positive about things. Nurse showed us a sample of DHs swimmers and my God were they going for it yesterday!! Massive improvement from the first IUI we did, she said the count had gone up from 30m to 200m and the clumping also seems to have gone. About a month ago I read on here that taking Zinc was good for improving the motility, so Dh has been taking them supplements ever since and I really think it has helped. I would def reccommend it for anyone out there who was having a problem with low motility.

So I only   now that my body does its bit and it's 3rd time lucky for us!!! I have been having really bad cramps the last few days which the nurse also said was a good sign, but I know I shouldn't get my hopes up too much.

I am now in the dreaded 2ww so if anyone else is too then give me a shout if you need to rant! My nurse told me to test 2 weeks from the date I injected and not the 2 weeks from the IUI, which would make my test date 5th Nov, so hopefully I will remember, remember the 5th Nov for a good reason!! This is the first time I have been told to test on this date, they tell you so many different things it's hard to keep a check on it all.

Anyway it's nice to feel good and positive and I am going to try and hang on to this feeling for as long as possible. I am sending you all some   x


----------



## Jack5259

I didnt know you could see the swimmers!!  Good luck to all on their two week wait.


----------



## lynn1303

Hey hq welcome to the dreaded 2ww. I test on the 9/11/11. This is 5 days after af due. So it's more like a 19 day wait for me.  I did 2 triggers and I've read some peeps r told to test 2 weeks post trigger which would be 4 nov for me. I don't know whether to test then or wait til 9th. I'd be devastated if I tested early and got bfp then come test date it was bfn. 

Good luck hq. Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

No testing early Lynne - else I come and shout at you!! ;-)

Suzie xxx


----------



## wee emma

how's a 6.6 lining sound to you ladies?

i think it sounds rubbish so am freaking myself out a little. IUI is tomorrow...


----------



## Weezlet

HQ1 - LOVE hearing your positive thoughts and attitude. Really am praying that this is 3rd time lucky for you. All the best with your 2ww xxx

And to all of you also on the 2ww..rest easy and look after yourselves....I will hopefully be joining you soon!
xx


----------



## HQ1

Yeah Jack, one of the nurses at our clinic is really good and likes you to understand everything that they are doing. It was fascinating to see and really reassuring for my DH. I know some people would say it makes it really mechanical but to be fair I think it's fairly mechanical anyway so why not see something that you wouldn't normally get to see when you're trying for a baby? She showed us them trying to penetrate an air bubble, obviously they thought it was an egg and they were all lined up trying to get through.
Just amazing to think that one of these is what makes us, it blows your mind if you think about it too much!

Thanks Weezlet I thought it was about time I was a bit more positive about things, hopefully there will be some good news for you soon too.


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? looks like I will be joining you all properly soon, should be starting around 16th Mov will anyone else be doing a cycle then, it'd be great to have a buddy for my fist go.  DH seems keen to do injections and even enjoyed demonstrating his skills (oh dear!   ) I have everything I need (although it looks like i might have to have my rubella jab before i start must have missed it at school somehow  . 
Angel wings hope scan went well
hq1 am now strting dh on Zinc !!! 
wee emma sorry i don't know anything about linings, keep positive
babydust to everyone else (sorry its a very busy thread  )


----------



## lynn1303

suzie we have a deal now babes.  we'll stick to it together.  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Morning girls, hope everyone is well today.

Quick question for you - I normally get sore (.)(.)'s after I OV (one of the indicators of when I have actually) but this month they're AGONY!!!!  Both are really sore, but the left is worse and I keep having shooting pains right through it to my nipple.  They're huge and rock hard too, and even wearing a bra doesn't stop them hurting.  Anyone else have this after IUI?

Take care

Suzie x


----------



## Jack5259

No.  Ive had constant tummy period like pains after IUI, but never what you say you are experiencing.  Hoping that this is a good sign for you!


----------



## lynn1303

I never have sore boobs but I've had them the twice I've had the hcg trigger shot. My nipples r like football studs. Lol. The hcg mimics a lot. Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Good to know Lynn.  I have sore knockers every month anyway, but this month they're mega sore and I wondered if it was the trigger shot as I didn't get that far last month to find out.

Just as well I don't go up or down stairs at work otherwise they'd all think I was a perv as they only way it's not painful is if I hold onto the pups!!! lol

Suzie xx


----------



## Pebble1

Hi ladies 

It's been a couple of weeks since I last posted anything although I have been reading all the posts. Good luck for all of you now on the 2ww. Hope the time flies past for you!! 

Afm - AF turned up on Tuesday. I was okay as I did my meltdown when IUI was abandoned 2 week ago so was just waiting for it to turn up. All booked in for cycle 3. Start scans next Friday D11.  Ho hum, gotta keep smiling!! 

Big hugs to all of you xx


----------



## MXP_78

Hi just checking in.  Last day for me of the 2ww, testing tomorrow morning.  Spotting has stopped but have kept up with the progesterone pessaries so wonder if that's the only reason why as spotting started right about the time AF would normally have shown up. Good luck to all x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Marie123 thanks for your message. I go for my next scan tomorrow and am hoping that I have responded well to treatment this time. It's my 3rd and final try so I am   that it will work. I will let you know how I get on. 

Hello to everybody else I hope you are all well. MXP fingers crossed for tomorrow x
Keep smiling Pebbles it's the only way to cope x
Mrsmcc hope ur not so sore anymore x
Hi Lynn, Mooers and HQ1


----------



## lynn1303

Good luck mxp. Fx.  Xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Keeping everything crossed for you MXP, good luck for today.

Angel wings - hope the scan brings good news for you today too.

Suzie xx


----------



## HQ1

Good Luck for today MXP keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## MXP_78

Hi ladies - I can't believe it, I got a BFP!  I am so shocked as a week ago started really light spotting which lasted for 3 days. Thought that was AF trying to break through and only being stopped by the progesterone pessaries.  I'm in total shock.  Praying for it to stick now as have previously had a miscarriage.  But, not letting myself get worried about that and instead just feeling so thankful and grateful.  Sending all my baby wishes your way now.  And like others who have had BFPs on this thread,  I will keep reading in hope of good news for you all xx


----------



## mooers

Congratulations MXP!


----------



## Jack5259

Hi 

Im near to hysteria and want advice please!  Just had my scan after meds taken all this week for final IUI and I have five eggs!  They gave me options, DH was not available as he is working.  Either to abandon it all together,convert to IVF or carry on with IUI,  Its our last attempt so I have said to go on with IUI.  IVF Im not ready for mentally, and I have no time booked off, it would have to be performed next Tuesday!  I am sensible arent I??  They told me if the IUI is successful and the eggs were fertilied they would have to talk to us about reduction.    At least the more the merrier!  I hope Im being sensible, just need some reassurance!  Hope everyone ok.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Huge congrats MXP, sending bucket loads of glue to you for a sticky one.

Suzie xx


----------



## Weezlet

Congratualtions MXP!!! That's so awesome! Will really pray that this is it and that he/she sticks in there! Amazing news....nice start to your weekend!!

Had my 2nd scan this morning and follies have only grown a little since Monday. The 2 from Monday's scan are now 12mm and 13mm (were both 10mm on Monday) and doc saw another one on the other side at 11mm.

I have to carry on stimming over the weekend and have another scan on Monday. I had a bit of a cry after the scan today as I was really hoping they would have grown more. Doc did point out the two and said "you have these two...so risk of twins"....I was like "risk!??! no...blessing!!"

Also have to do OPK's tonight and over the weekend in case I ovulate before Monday. Finding this cycle of treatment really emotionally draining..... I just wish they would GROW!!!!

Sorry girls...just feel flat today. 
How are you all? Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## MXP_78

Hi Weezlet, for both IUI cycles my follies were really slow growers.  I burst into tears the first IUI when I went for my first scan and they could see nothing after a week of injecting.  So I know how frustrating it is when you go in and nothing seems to have happened.  But all it really means is a few days are added onto your cycle.  The docs also thought I would have 2 follies by the time we did insemination this time so I could potentially also have twins on board (like you said, a blessing that I am  prepared for).

Jack5259, sorry I can't give any advice as I only had 2 follies but I'm pretty sure Evah who used to post on here but has since got a BFP went ahead with 4 follies.  She got pregnant from that cycle but is only carrying 1 baby.  I think you just need to try and prepare yourself for any outcome.  But at the stages we're at with fertility I can understand how the risk of having multiples outweighs not trying xx


----------



## Weezlet

Thanks MXP. Did you do anything to help your follies along with their growing? I'm guzzling water and using hot water bottle to keep them warm. Anything else I could be doing? Also, doc said lining was 6mm....that sounded quite thin to me? What's the ideal? 
xxxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Jack5259 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im near to hysteria and want advice please! Just had my scan after meds taken all this week for final IUI and I have five eggs! They gave me options, DH was not available as he is working. Either to abandon it all together,convert to IVF or carry on with IUI, Its our last attempt so I have said to go on with IUI. IVF Im not ready for mentally, and I have no time booked off, it would have to be performed next Tuesday! I am sensible arent I?? They told me if the IUI is successful and the eggs were fertilied they would have to talk to us about reduction.  At least the more the merrier! I hope Im being sensible, just need some reassurance! Hope everyone ok.


Personally, I'd have done the same thing as you have done. It's a personal choice, but given the hell you go through with TTC to get to this point I think very few people would choose to abandon with five. Our first attempt we ended up with 13 so it was of course abandoned, but even if we'd have the number you did it would have been stopped as our clinic only allow you to proceed with 3 :-(

I think all you can do now is hope that 1 or 2 fertilise and stick (or maybe three at a push) and then if it's more than that deal with it at the time - no point in worrying yourself about it until it happens I don't think.

Huge hugs

Suzie xx


----------



## MXP_78

Hey Weezlet, nope didn't do anything different to help the follies.  Just let the medication do the work.  It just added a few more days onto the cycle.  For example I started injecting on CD3 and we didn't have insemination until CD17.  They'll grow, might just take a few days more.    With regards to womb lining, not too sure what's good or bad.  However I've been having acupuncture for the last 2 months after our first failed IUI and for the second cycle my womb lining was 2mm thicker than the previous cycle.  Not sure if it was definitely the acupuncture but it's supposed to help with things like that as it increases your blood flow xx


----------



## Weezlet

Thanks MXP! I guess I just need to take a step back and realise I cant do much more and what will be will be! I'm on CD15 today...so I'll take comfort in your CD17! Thanks!
Encouraged by your good news today though!  
Have a lovely weekend and let DH run around you lots!! xx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Oh MXP me and my DH want to say Congratulations 2 u both. What wonderful news and a great start to the weekend. Wishing you all the best on the next phase. Look forward to following your journey.

Weezlet how strange I find myself in exactly the same predicament. Went and had a scan today and was told that main follie was 12 and lining thickness was 7. Have been told to do OPK in the morning and contact clinic if I see any signs. Have another scan booked for Monday morning and am keeping fingers crossed that I don't ovulate over the weekend. Have to keep taking the Fostimon for the next 3 days.

Sorry Jackie can not offer any advice. Hello to everyone else have a lovely weekend x


----------



## lynn1303

Congratulations mxp!!!!!!  Pls keep posting and keep us updated with ur news. Big hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks to those who replied.  I discussed it with hubbie and he agrees we go on with five and not abandon.  The fertility clinic were supportive of this, Im not ready for IVF yet.  Insemination on Monday    And then roll on the two week wait  .!


----------



## Danni83

Hi everyone,

Just going through my first IUI and was hoping for some opinions.

I went for a scan on cd8 and I had 2 large follies, which I was told probably grew quickly due to the Clomid I was on, however my lining was only 4.2mm. They put me on Progynova and made an appointment for me to go back yesterday (cd10), however they told me if my lining was still thin they may have to abandon this cycle. I had another scan and my follies were at 18mm and 26mm and my lining had grown to 5.7mm (they like it to be at 8mm). They said as my follies looked really good it would be a shame not to go through with it so they increased my Progynova and have told me to test for my surge. When I get a positive reading, if my lining's thick enough they'll do the IUI.

I am getting corncerned as I have read that 26mm might be too large, and I assume it will get bigger by the time I go back. Obviously the nurse didn't seem to think it's a problem but I'm just worrying that it is. Also, they were expecting me to surge by now, and I'm worrying that I won't (don't even know if that's possible). I just don't want to leave it too late as I'm wondering if I don't ovulate on my own and will need a trigger shot. I'll give them a call tomorrow but I keep going into panic mode and was hoping someone could reassure me!

Thanks,
Danni


----------



## HQ1

That is absolutely brilliant news MXP so delighted for you, keep us posted.

Danni all I can say is to trust in what your clinic and nurses are advising and try not to worry, which I know is easier said than done!


----------



## Weezlet

Angel-wings222 said:


> Weezlet how strange I find myself in exactly the same predicament. Went and had a scan today and was told that main follie was 12 and lining thickness was 7. Have been told to do OPK in the morning and contact clinic if I see any signs. Have another scan booked for Monday morning and am keeping fingers crossed that I don't ovulate over the weekend. Have to keep taking the Fostimon for the next 3 days.


Angel-Wings - how crazy is that! It's like we're living parallel lives. How did this weekend go? Did you have any positive results on your OPK? I didn't have anything so I'm taking some comfort in the fact that I didnt ovulate over the weekend. I have my scan at midday today and I'm nervous as heck!....really apprehensive as I have no idea what's going to happen.

Please let me know how you are and how things are going? 
xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Good luck Weezlet and Angel-Wings, hope you're both ready for IUI today when you have your scans.

How are those on the TWW getting on?  According to the clinic I should be due AF on Friday, but going on my normal 17 day luteal phase I don't think it'll be until Monday - OTD is 8th November.  Not really holding out much hope though as I don't feel any different to normal, and even my mega sore (.)(.)'s have eased off a bit over the last couple of days :-(

Suzie xx


----------



## lynn1303

Hi girls just to let u know af arrived today so it's def all over. Didn't make otd. Thanks for all of ur support. Xxx


----------



## mooers

Lynn   There just aren't words to describe how much it hurts when stupid AF rears her head before OTD. I hope your hospital up your cyclogest for next cycle to help you get to OTD next time, and hopefully get a BFP.


----------



## mrsmcc7

I've said already Lynn, but I'm so gutted for you that the witch arrived early.  Wish there was something I could do to help you, although I have a feeling I'll be joining you shortly.

If you need anything hun just shout, even if it's just a coffee and a cry.

Take care of yourself and fingers crossed for the next cycle for you.

Suzie xxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks ladies. My clinic doesn't do cyclogest I asked after last time. I don't know why. 

Thanks Suzie.  I'll be taking u up on that offer of coffee mrs!!!! U keep ur chin up. It ain't over til u see the broomstick!! 

Xxxx


----------



## HQ1

Lynn that's rubbish, I say treat yourself to some chocolate because really there isn't anything I can say to help you feel better but sometimes a bar of Dairy Milk helps!

I have got 5 days left until OTD, but have convinced myself that it hasn't worked as Suzie I'm like you I don't feel any different. I was having really bad cramps last week but they seem to have gone off but other than that I feel completely the same. Although my nurse said I should try and switch off to thinking if I did or didn't have any symptoms and just wait until we had done the test. I hope the week goes quick and we have something to celebrate this weekend!!

This is worst bit because you still have so much hope but you're also thinking in a couple of days time it could be all over again.

Anyhoo babydust to everyone x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Weezlet said:


> Angel-wings222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weezlet how strange I find myself in exactly the same predicament. Went and had a scan today and was told that main follie was 12 and lining thickness was 7. Have been told to do OPK in the morning and contact clinic if I see any signs. Have another scan booked for Monday morning and am keeping fingers crossed that I don't ovulate over the weekend. Have to keep taking the Fostimon for the next 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Angel-Wings - how crazy is that! It's like we're living parallel lives. How did this weekend go? Did you have any positive results on your OPK? I didn't have anything so I'm taking some comfort in the fact that I didnt ovulate over the weekend. I have my scan at midday today and I'm nervous as heck!....really apprehensive as I have no idea what's going to happen.
> 
> Please let me know how you are and how things are going?
> xx
Click to expand...

Hi Weezlet
Thanks for you reply. This weekend was ok. I kept feeling a dull pain in my left ovary and just prayed that nothing would come of it. I brought a large pack of OPKs from the Internet and tested a few times a day - well 3 lol. Everytime I saw nothing on it I would let DH know and he would give me a cuddle. I found this time around that the shots were making my tummy quite sore. I even bleed a few times which hasn't happened on previous occasions. Anyway luckily it stayed away and I had my appointment at 11.50 today. My hospital is in East London it's The Homerton and they were running about 1hour behind time so we had to wait long. I had my scan and was told that follie was 18 and lining 8 1/2. I had to take my trigger shot as soon as we got home. I had to take Pregnyl. It was so painful had to take quite a few deep breaths lol. So we have to go back tomorrow afternoon for basting. Please say a prayer that all goes well as I have only told Mum so can do with a few prayers lol. How did you get on? I look forward to hearing from you x

Hi Suzie all went well today. Am going for basting tomorrow. I will let you know how I get on. Hi to all x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Lynn sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big   x


----------



## Weezlet

Angel-Wings - That's insane! I am also at Homerton and also sat over a hour waiting for my scan! My appointment was at 12:10 so we were probably sitting together in the waiting room! 
Your follies had a good growth spurt?!! Well done! My 2 that were 12 and 13mm on Monday were both 15mm today. Lining was 8.2mm. Sooooo.... Carrying on with Fostimon tonight and tomorrow and back on Wednesday for another scan. I'm hoping that by Wed they will have reached their goal!

I still can't believe we were there together today!

Will definitely be praying for you x Good luck for tomorrow's basting. Will be thinking of you for sure. 
Hopefully I'll be behind you by just a few days! 

Much love x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Weezlet I can not believe it we could have been sitting next to each other! Just out of curiosity where were you sitting? Me & Hubby were sitting around the corner from the Receptionist on the chairs opposite the window. Good luck for Wednesday - Hopefully you will be going back on Thursday. I will pray for you to and it is nice to know that we can do our 2ww together. 
I will let you know how my basting goes. Drink loads of water to make sure that your follies get nice and juicy for when you go back. 
Will pray for you to Hun fingers crossed all goes well x


----------



## Weezlet

Angel-Wings - I know!! It's mad! If you were looking at the windows I would have been opposite you (in front of the the windows and to your left. About the 3rd chair from the end of that row of chairs nearest the door. 
Hope u don't mind me asking but did you have a crutch? 

I will definitely be drinking loads of water and I have hot water bottle on my tum as I type!!
Sleep tight and all the best for tomorrow x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Good luck for today Angel-Wings, hope the IUI goes well and doesn't cause you too much discomfort.

Suzie x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Weezlet how very observant of you! Yes that was me. I had a fall and have hurt my back and hip so am using it to take the weight off. I am so shocked that you managed to pick me out. Am just getting ready for my appointment but will pm you when I get back to try and put a face to your name. Hope you have a good day. Thanks for your good wishes I will let you know how I get on.

Hi Suzie thanks for your message. It was really kind of you and it was nice to read it as I am getting ready. Am a bit nervous as usual but more excited that the day has actually arrived. Have a good day.

Hi to all I hope you are well x


----------



## mooers

Best of luck today Angel-wings   It's nice to know there are some fellow East Londoners on here, although I'm not at Homerton. Spooky that you and Weezlet were in the waiting room at the same time!


----------



## lynn1303

Good luck angel. It's nice to have someone to talk to who is at the clinic with u. Suzy and I r at the same clinic we txt and chat away. We r planning on going for a coffee at some point.  I feel without Suzy this time I would have been lost. Im so pleased u and weezlet r in the same position. 

Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## mooers

That must be really nice   I have never encountered anyone who goes to the same clinic as me since I've been posting on this website, and it's one of the largest hospitals in the country! Having said that, I am off to Edinburgh at the weekend to meet some of the people I chat to on this website. I really don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## Weezlet

It really is amazing...when you think ladies all around the country are 'chatting' on this site and to end up chatting to someone you were (almost) sitting next to is just crazy! 

Angel-Wings - I have a memory like an elephant and take in EVERYTHING around me!! I think my DH must have instilled this in me as he is a police officer and is all about 'observing your surroundings'!!! And when I have an hour sitting in one place I think I'm especially observant!!

Did an OPK this morning at work and the test line is only slightly lighter than the control line...guess I'm just going to keep an eye on it and test again when I get home....but scan is tomorrow midday so I guess they will take it from there. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Lynne, are you ok after your AF arrival? I cant remember if you said this was your last IUI or not? What are your plans going forward? Thinking of you hunny x

Big hugs to everyone out there. You're all in my prayers xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> Good luck angel. It's nice to have someone to talk to who is at the clinic with u. Suzy and I r at the same clinic we txt and chat away. We r planning on going for a coffee at some point. I feel without Suzy this time I would have been lost. Im so pleased u and weezlet r in the same position.
> 
> Big hugs. Xxx


Aww, that made my eye's go leaky!!! I agree though, it's lovely to have someone who actually understands what's happening, as for some reason my hubby hasn't mentioned our treatment since we had the IUI ten days ago - I don't think he even knows when the OTD is!!!

It always amazes me how close you can get to people you "meet" on a forum without very meeting face to face. Without having you guys who understand I think the whole process would be unbearable.

Suzie xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

I need someone to slap me please - I'm 11DPIUI today and for some reason tonight I really really want to test!!  I know it's stupid and not to do it, and up until now I've been fine and not stressing about it all.
Silly thing is, I don't think it's worked this time anyway, but really need some willpower not to test early :-(

Suzie x


----------



## mooers

Don't do it! There was a lady on here who tested on day 13 and got a bfn, only to get a BFP on day 15. Day 11 is just too early. Be strong!


----------



## lynn1303

Check. Ur text mrs. Step away from peestick!!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Thanks girls, I know it's stupid to test early.  Up until tonight I've not be the slightest bit bothered about testing - must get back to being like that I think until OTD 

Suzie x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Thank you for all you well wishes today Ladies  
It is wonderful to be able to share my journey with other ladies who are going through the same procedure. Well went for IUI today and it was quite uncomfortable. My cervix was being extremely uncooperative lol! Although it was uncomfortable we got there in the end. Now I am on the 2ww so I am just going to relax and hopefully let nature work her magic. 

Mooers - I do not come from East London I come from North London but that is the hospital that my PCT sends me to. Thanks for your message. I hope you are well during your time out?

Weezlet I sent you a pm. I wish you good luck for tomorrow. I hope your follies have had the growth spurt you were waiting for. Were you at the apt by yourself or with DH? Wish I had known you were going to be there. I would have loved to introduce myself and I am sure we would have had a good old natter. Please let us know how you get on tomorrow. I will keep you in my prayers tonight and also send positive vibes your way.

Hi Lynn thanks for your lovely message Hun I hope you are ok? 

Suzie stop being naughty lol you know the rules. If you get the urge again just imagine us all shouting ""NO!!"" it will make you giggle to yourself if nothing else   . You are right when you say that the whole process would be more difficult without everyone else. This is my 3rd cycle and the easiest mentally by far as I have been able to talk to you all. So Thank You all for listening.


----------



## Keeping busy

Lynn, just a quick one for you, just seen your post from a few days away, really sorry it didn't work for you this time. What's your next step? Another IUI? Take care Hun xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Angel- I sent u a PM late last night...cant see it in my sent items but it said sent successfully ...did you get it?! I was on my phone sending it so dont know what's going on?!!

Anyway, let me know! x


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

So I have got two days to go until OTD but to be honest I am fairly sure it's going to be a BFN. I have been getting cramps, have been quite grumpy and keep feeling like Af has arrived then go to the bathroom and there's nothing there. I will probably spend the next two days back and forward to the bathroom just to make sure she hasn't arrived!

God it's going to be excruitiating and when you have already convinced yourself it's not going to happen you are just waiting for the impending doom. i know it sounds like I am being defeatest but I just think I know my body now and this is how it always goes every month.

I keep imagining the moment I will be able to tell everyone some good news and picturing how we will do it, but one day I know that it will happen.

Anyway hope everyone else on their 2ww are doing OK and best of luck to everyone else x


----------



## mrsmcc7

HQ1 - I can totally relate to how you're feeling too.  For some reason I just know it hasn't worked, and it's just a waiting game until AF arrives.  I know everyone always says it's not over until she's here, but it's so rubbish just waiting around when you're pretty sure it's not going to be a good outcome.

Lynne - Hope you got on ok today.

Huge hugs 

Suzie x


----------



## Jack5259

HQ1 - I totally know where you are coming from, the cruel thing is that all these symptoms are similar to that of pregnancy.  Like you Ive had cramps and as you say we all know our bodies, try and stay positive.  I know what its like to be on "check patrol" every five minutes doing a route march back and forth to the loo,    very depressing, and when the decorators have landed,   .  Try to be positive.


----------



## MXP_78

Lynn - I'm so sorry it didn't work this time.  What are next steps for you?

Weezlet and Angelwings - I'm also at Homerton...  Wishing you two lots of babydust on your 2ww.  

Mooers - I live in East London in Woodford.  Where abouts are you?

For those of you in the 2ww, I got a BFP this time but didn't (and still don't) have any symptoms.  I don't feel any different than I normally do.  I know it's hard not to symptom watch but not everyone will get them x


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies. Well I had my beta hcg done today as the clinic felt I may have been pg and mc. I'll find out tomorrow. If neg they will continue with another iui cycle if it was positive they will give my body a month off to recover. They said if it was a mc then I don't need to wait 3 months coz it happened so early on. 

Keeping its so good to hear from u hunni. How r u getting on? Have u started ur ivf journey yet? Xxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Weezlet thanks for your pm. I received it and sent you a reply. How did you get on today? I hope that follies had the growth spurt we were waiting for. Please let us know how you got on. 

Hi HQ1 I totally understand how you are feeling. Try and stay positive Hun - the 2ww sometimes feels like the longest 2 weeks in the year. Just 2 more days to go Hun. Be strong Hun and just try and keep busy. 

Hi Suzie only a few days left for you too. I hope you have locked your test away lol.

Thank you MXP nice to hear from you and also nice to hear that you are a Homerton Lady to. Have you got the date for your first scan yet? Will you be continuing your pregnancy there or at a local hospital to you?

Hi Lynn hope you are well and we will be interested to find out your results.

Hi Mooers I hope you are well x


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Lynn,
Will be waiting to see what your results show and thinking about you  . As for me, yes i have officially started IVF treatment first stage, I'm on the pill to start down regulation and to get my body in to cycle they want for IVF, will be stimming for end December and EC and ET in early Jan,
Hey to everyone else who remembers me from when I was a regular on this thread, hope you are all doing ok
Take care
Xxxxxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
Well my little follicles did really well since Monday's scan and yesterday were 20mm and 22mm and my lining was 11.6! I was SOOOO excited!!
So did the trigger shot when I got home from the clinic yesterday and we're having the IUI at 3pm today!

I'm so unbelievably happy! And when doc asked if I still wanted to go ahead with the IUI having the 2 eggs I felt like saying to her "are you having a laugh?!?!!!!". Seriously though, I totally understand how they have to warn you of the possible high risk pregnancy of twins, but after almost 5 years of trying, I welcome that blessing!

I'm just praying that all goes well with the insemination later...and I'm going to have a nice full bladder for it (not TOO full though!). 

We visited friends last night who have a 1 week old perfect baby girl and I couldn't put her down the whole time we were there!!....I just kept thinking to myself..."I am SO ready for this!"

So I'm super positive about this 2nd attempt and haven't stopped praying for us and for all of you girls on this board....let's never lose hope girls xxx

Angel and MXP - Thanks for your PM's...I will reply now!

xxx


----------



## MXP_78

Good luck Weezlet.  You'll be in my thoughts at  3pm xx


----------



## lynn1303

Blood test was neg. so no mc. I've to start stimming tomorrow again. Dh not keen but said its my decision. My head is a bit messed up but I need to keep going. Xx


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

1 day to go and still no AF so trying to stay positive. Just want to get to Saturday and then what will be will! I have had two people around me announcing they were pregnant this week which if anything has just irritated me, because I am always so delighted for people and genuinely interested, but now it has got to the point where I can't be bothered to be happy for other people.

Weezlet that's great news, hope everything went OK today. I definitely would have done the same. The last IUI I had we had 2 follies and the nurse looked a bit concerned but I just thought, if this works then it's job done and we would have our little family! 

MXP you're totally right that it's different for everyone, wouldn't it be so much easier if there was some obvious symptom which meant that you just knew. I was up and down at the loo last night which has convinced DH that it's going to be good news!!! Bless him he is so hopeful.

Lynn, I think if you feel mentally ready to go straight back into it then do it, only you know what you can and can't cope with. We all find the strength from somewhere to keep going Good Luck


----------



## Angel-wings222

Good Luck with next cycle Lynn.  Keep strong and I wish you well.

Only a day to go HQ1 - we are all looking forward to hearing the outcome.

Hi Weezlet thanks for your pm. How did everything go today? X

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well today x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Well, looks like the clinic was right and AF is on her way.  **TMI** I had some red CM this morning after going to the loo, so just waiting on AF kicking in full force.  I'd expected it anyway as I caved and tested yesterday and it was a BFN as I thought it would be.

I had hoped I'd stick to my normal 17 day luteal phase, as if AF kicks in properly today then it means we'll have to miss a cycle as we're going away for a few days a week on Monday and I'll OV while we're away.  So looks as though I'll be having an enforced month off, and hopefully we'll be able to fit in another cycle before Christmas.

Good luck to the TWWers and hope it good news for you today HQ1.

Suzie xx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies,
Thank you for all your well wishes and postive vibes for yesterday...it went unbelievably well! I dont think it could have gone better!

I had the fullest bladder ever!! While waiting during and after DH did his part (an hour before the IUI) I was absolutely bursting and was so tempted to go to the loo...twice though I just had to go and take the edge off a little! But It certainly paid off as the speculum went in so smoothly on the first go...I couldn't believe it as last time nurse had to try insert it about 4 times and still wasn't able to get it in there properly (sorry if TMI!). 

Nurse was really so sweet (different one than 1st IUI) and spoke us through what she was doing etc. Angel - this time we also had nice soothing music playing in the insemination room...and nurse was just so lovely. DH was thrilled as she asked him if he would like to inject the little swimmers himself which he did!
Last time the nurse could only get to deposit the sperm at the top of my cervix...this time she was able to get right through the cervix which just made us so happy!

We asked about the sperm sample and how it compared to last time and nurse actually got the embryologist who prepared DH's sample in to talk us through that...and motility was way up from last time too!

We both feel so positive about this IUI.....remaining open minded though to the fact that it still may not be successful, but everything about this time is better than before, from my egg size (and 2 eggs),  to my lining being much thicker...and sperm motility even better also... so we are extremely hopeful and will try and stay as positive as possible!

Nurse said we have to wait 18 days again...LONG wait! So Angel, and all the others on 2ww's...I'm joining you girls!

Angel - how's the waiting going? Stay positive and happy, ok?! Praying for you and DH xx

MXP - thank you! And thank you for your PM...I LOVED reading it and got goosebumps and teary at the end!...will reply soon xx

HQ - thinking of you hun....I have been where you are with others falling pregnant all around you...its like a kick in the stomach...But I know how thrilled friends and family are going to be for us when we do finally fall pregnant and that makes it a little easier for me to be happy for others. Not easy, I know. But we will be in their shoes one day. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.

xxxx


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

Well Suzie it looks like I am the same as you. Had a bit of blood earlier (TMI) so I am fairly sure that it's all over and just a matter of waiting until AF arrives   
I am totally gutted as really felt that this IUI had gone really well, and can't bear the thought of having to tel DH that it hasn't worked again. I suppose I will still test tomorrow just to be sure.
Don't really know what to do with myself today, I think I might bake some muffins to try and make myself feel better!

Weezlet, so pleased that everything went well yesterday. Our nurse last time was really as well, good taking us through the procedure and showing us the sample. I think it does really help to put your mind at ease and feel involved. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Jack5259

So Sorry HQ1.  Im on my final IUI now, and yet again the results were good, (actually better then they have ever been with five eggs)  but for the last three occasions for some reason nothing happened.  I find I get upset having to tell my hubbie, and feel like I have let him down and well, generally feel really worthless and just utterly s***.  I know how you are feeling, but  , it will happen.  There is so much expectation if the results are as good as they say, I try not to think about it now, and not to get myself too worked up, easier said then done though!  It will happen,.   to you! 

Weezlet, all the best for your IUI and lets hope this is the one.  Im with you on the two week wait, its a long time!!!  I do not have the pains I did last time, but just some mild occasional cramping, but no constant ache.    for us both.  

Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## Jack5259

May I just add, hubbie never makes me feel like I have let him down or worthless, its just me and my hormones or whats left of them!


----------



## HQ1

Morning

Well got confirmation of my   this morning. I knew it was going to be but I wanted to just be 100% sure. Feel actually angry as opposed to anything else. DH has been fab as it's like you say Jack you feel like you're letting them down when they are doing their part but for some reason you're not.

Anyway we have decided we both need cheering up so we have decided to go out an buy a hamster today, probably a crazy idea but it's giving me something to get excited about!!!!

I think the next step for us now is to go back and see our consultant. Our nurse told us that she would be recommending that we have 2 more IUI becuase she said that from the tests she really doesn't see us needing IVF. I think we will probably go on the waiting list anyway just so we have started the process.

Anyway going to try not to dwell on it too much and move on - easier said than done.

Anyway lots of love to everyone else


----------



## Jack5259

Good on you HQ1, and its like you say, musnt dwell but hard not too!  Also its normal to be angry I think, as its all so unfair when so many can just get pregnant and the treatment we have to go through, its hard not to feel something negative.  Its not a good feeling, and it takes a lot of energy that can be used on other things, so try not to be angry and just think, its going to happen!!  Your hamster will chill you out.  

I used to have hamsters, they are so cute!  I want more but hubbie has said no, as I get too attached.  My last one was called Nelson, and then the ones before were brothers and were called Harry and Horrice!!    They did make me laugh, and were very cute!  I will now talk to hubbie to try and pursuade him, wish me luck!  Our cat would watch them too when they were in their playballs.  (Not an appropraite word on this forum, sorry!)    

Things like this will help you take your mind off it, and thats when other things can happen!  I think its great what the nurse said, and you have two more goes.  How many goes have you had so far?  This is our fourth and final IUI and then its on to the big one.  The whoe procedure of IVF feels me with fright, nerves, and makes me want to go to the loo very quickly!    

Im nearly half way through the two week wait, IUI was last Monday, no real symptoms still, just a few aches, but not nearly as bad as last time, which makes me wonder, is that because soemthing is happening?  I did have five eggs.   

Hope the hamster settles in well HQ1, let me know what you call him, they all have their own characters!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry to hear about your BFN HQ1, doesn't matter if you knew it was coming it's still heartbreaking.  Love the idea of a hamster though!!  I used to have them too (5 of them) and would love another, but with two dogs and a cat I don't think the poor wee thing would stand a chance in this house.
You'll have to post us a picture!!!

I've still no idea what's going on with me - had pink CM yesterday morning, then last night I had some brown (old blood) on the loo paper (just a tiny amount) but nothing again this morning.  It's really annoying me that I don't know what's going on, and would just rather AF got on with it and showed up.

Suzie x


----------



## marie123

hi,

I just wanted to say thankyou for welcoming me and answering my questions on this thread, I've not posted for a while as treatment had not started.  It was supposed to start monday, but they won't go ahead because blood tests showed i was not immune to rubella.  If they had tested at the beginning of the waiting list I could have done something about it, v upset  .  But hey ho everything happens for a reason so they say.  I have to have two jabs each a month apart and then another month before they test to see if it was successful.  So thats me done til after xmas (hey at least i will be able to have a drink or two with my xmas dinner) I would like to keep reading and then join you all again when I start if thats ok?  Hopefully lots of you will have had BFP's by then! 

Thanks again


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi HQ1 sorry about your news Hun. I know it doesn't help but I usually find a bar or Chocolate and a hot bath cheers me up. How did hamster shopping go? How many did you get? x


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone thanks for your messages.

Our little Syrian Hamster is settling in nicely, we have called her Marmite as some people will love and some people won't! I have never had one before but DH has. She is very inquisitive and very noisy on her wheel but she has definitely cheered us both up, but also made me think is this how we would be as parents!!?

Good luck Jack pursuading hubby to get you one!! This was our 3rd IUI so I will give the clinic a call tomorrow and see what the next step is. I hope the second half of your 2ww goes quickly!

Suzie that is one of the most annoying times when you are just waiting for AF to come and you are constantly running to the loo and checking. You just want to get on with the next cycle, so I hope you don't have to wait too long.

Marie, rubbish about the rubella thing but as you say at least you can have a fun Christmas and then start afresh and hopefully 2012 will be an exciting year for us all.

Angel-wings I baked a dozen chocolate muffins on Fri and I'm ashamed to say there aren't many left!!!!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Just a quick one from me, AF showed up in all her glory this morning after spotting since Friday.

Sadly we'll have to miss this month as we're going away for a few days next week and it'll clash with when IUI should be, but to be honest I think we need the time away more than anything just now.

Hope everyone is well

Suzie x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Suzie I am sorry to hear your news. Enjoy your time off - sometimes we need time out to recharge our batteries. Sending you a   x


----------



## lynn1303

Suzie hunnie. Im so sorry. I know I've already said but I just wanted to send some virtual hugs. Xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Thanks girls - another spanner in the works this morning!!

TMI - I had pink spotting on Friday morning, brown on Friday evening (once) and on Saturday evening (twice) then yesterday morning what I thought was AF started at around 10am.  It wasn't heavy at all and realyl dark brown rather than bright red as normal, it was so light I didn't need a pad or anything.  By about 8pm last night it'd stopped.

I do have very light AF's normally anyway, but the clinic had warned me it would be heavier and longer because of the drugs this time.  I phoned the clinic to tell them a minute ago, and they're not happy to accept that what I had was an AF and want me to keep a sample from tomorrow morning if AF is still gone and phone to book in for a test.  I know it was mega short, but I do have short/light AF's anyway and going to the hospital again tomorrow just seems like a waste of time to me because I know a test will be negative.  The only thing that's making me waver a tiny bit is that it was all brown old blood rather than red.

Why do things have to be difficult?!?!?!?!?!

Hope everyone else is well today.

Suzie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Mrsmcc 

When were you due?    Are you sure its not an implantation bleed?  

Nothing is easy, and     its always hard!!!!!  Im really beating myself up at the mo, I again this morning lifted something heavy.     GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  But only once.  

Hope there is good news Mrsmcc!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Jack5259 said:


> Hi Mrsmcc
> 
> When were you due?  Are you sure its not an implantation bleed?
> 
> Nothing is easy, and    its always hard!!!!! Im really beating myself up at the mo, I again this morning lifted something heavy.   GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. But only once.
> 
> Hope there is good news Mrsmcc!


Jack - according to the clinic AF was due on Friady, but going on a normal cycle for me it would be today. OTD is tomorrow, so guess I just need to wait now and see what happens then.
Waiting is pants!!!

Take care hun (and I do the lifting thing all the time and remember as soon as I do it!!)

Suzie x


----------



## Pebble1

MrsMcc and HQ1 and Suzie  - so sorry to hear AF turned up - I agree it sure does not get any easier. One day it WILL happen - we all need to cling onto that! 

Jack I know what you mean about finding it hard to tell your DH. Mine is totally supportive but I hate seeing the disappointment which briefly shows on his face when i tell him it has not worked again before he then flicks into strong mode and comforts me. I long for that day when i can tell him i am pregant as he would make such a wonderful dad. I feel like such a failure that i cant get pregnant and just dont understand what is wrong with me. I managed to get pregnant once, 2 years ago - why wont it happen again? Sorry girls, started myself off crying again. Ho hum, deep breath....  

Today was my second scan (day 14) on my 3rd IUI and not much happening with my one follie at the moment. On Friday (Day 11) it was 10mm but today it was only 12mm. Really praying it will have a massive growth spurt by my next scan on Wednesday so we can go ahead with IUI before the weekend as our clinic is not open at the weekend.


----------



## Jack5259

Oh Pebble1

Life can be so cruel, and even harder when surrounded by growing families.  Im in my two week wait, and for my last IUI and well, to be honest have good and bad days, but knowing IVF is fast approaching is making me more nervous about it all. 

Try to be positive about all this, sometimes its the hardest thing, but we are all here, and there are loads of us out there who know what you are going through.  Your not alone,       to you.  Keep me posted about your scan and best of luck


----------



## Weezlet

Pebble - dont lose hope... This cycle of mine I was sort of in the same spot as you... On Day 11 I had 2 follies of 10mm each. Day 15 they were 12mm and 13mm. Then Day 18 they were 15mm each and I was getting so despondent with the slow growth...especially when my first round of IUI I had a 17mm follie at first scan and had the IUI next day! But then at Day 20 they had grown to 20mm and 22mm!! I couldn't believe the growth spurt!
So I'm praying for you and your follie xx

I also totally hear you when you say you cant wait for the day when you can tell your hubby he's going to be a dad... I long for that day because he was born to be a Dad. But he's my rock and gets me through all the lows. I know he hurts too but he's always so positive and just knows we're going to get there in the end. 

Thinking of you and praying over your follie and that it will have grown nicely by Wednesday's scan xx


----------



## Weezlet

HQ1 – Thank you for your thoughts. Hope you’re having fun with your hamster – Cute name too! DH and I recently got a puppy (well, about a month ago) and he’s the sweetest thing and has helped be a great distraction! Also feel like he’s been kind of a preparation for us having a baby as he relies on us totally! He’s actually a great source of comfort when hubby’s at work doing night shift or on weekends and I’m having a bit of a low…he gives good cuddles! And while we were waiting for my follies to grow he would sleep on my tummy and keep it nice and warm….I think he was my secret weapon in their growth spurt at the end!

What’s next in line for you? Did you get recommended for another couple of IUI cycles? 

Hi Jack! – I don’t think I have ‘chatted’ to you yet! Thanks for your wishes…so we are 2ww buddies! How’s it going? When is your OTD? I haven’t had much in the way of ‘symptoms’…I did have a little cramping the day after the IUI and do feel a bit bloated at times. My breasts have been quite sore last few days….but I’m trying not to ‘symptom-check’ because that just gets me too wound up! So I’m just taking each day as it comes and not looking too much into anything. Easier said than done at times though!

Suzie – how you doing hun? Your OTD is today, isn’t it? Have you tested again or are you going back to the clinic? Thinking of you sweetie as it can be so stressful not knowing what’s going on when nothing is clear and simple. I’ve been down that road so many times when my body just seemed to do its own thing and it never ‘worked’ like ‘normal’ women’s bodies worked and I used to get so frustrated and stressed out. In the end I just had to accept that my body acted ‘differently’ and there wasn’t much I could do about it! 

Angel – how’s your 2ww going? Hope you’re taking it easy! Thank you for your PM…I owe you a reply! If I get a gap in work today I will definitely reply! Thinking of you though and you’re in my prayers hunnie xx

MXP – Hope you’re doing well and baby is staying embedded and happy in there. Will reply to your PM too!

Hope everyone else is well today.
xxxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi Weezlet

Yep, OTD today and the clinic weren't happy yesterday when I spoke to them to accept what I had as an AF.  I tested again this morning (thank you Lynne ;-) ) and it was another BFN as expected.  Called and spoke to a different nurse and she was happy to take that as the treatment not working.

So, we're missing this month as we're away on Monday (if we're speaking agin by then that is, had a barney over hubby not being interested last night and haven't spoken since - just what I need today) so fingers crossed we can fit in another cycle before Christmas.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to those on TWW

Suzie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Im with you on the barnies Suzie.  My hubbie is supportive but at weekends if we have friends round, he will have a drink with them and end up getting plastered, even though I cant drink.  I feel this is rather unsupportive and have often considered divorce I have been that angry, but on other occasions he is ok.  He is not a great talker, but the minute you pick them up on it, wo and behold!!  They are very defensive!  
Anyway now I feel bad, but no one is perfect.  I feel irritable today and half way through two week wait, think its pre menstrual.


----------



## lynn1303

No bother Suzie. I'm just sorry it didn't give u a better answer. I shall have to be having a serious talk with the nxt batch of tests I get!!!  Sorry to hear dh being a numpty. Unfortunately men seem to have a permanent case of numptyitis but we don't normally notice unless we r sad and needing extra cuddles. For the more serious cases men r just arses!!! Lol.


----------



## mooers

Suzie, sorry for your BFN. I hope your DH comes around and you have a relaxing break. Blokes are just crap when it comes to talking about how they are feeling. I'm lucky with my DH, as he is very supportive, but he still never speaks about how he feels about the tx. He's good when it comes to giving me cuddles when I'm crying my eyes out, but will never say how feels about it.  

Fingers crossed for all of you on the 2ww.


----------



## HQ1

hey everyone

it sounds like all our DHs are the same, incredibly supportive but not so keen to talk about how they are feeling about things. But you can see it in their face when you tell them it hasn't worked again.

Suzie sorry about your BFN, I think taking a bit of a break can be a good thing. We did when we went on holiday and it was actually quite nice not to be thinking about it for a month.

So I am back in for another scan next Wed for the process to start all over again!!!! The clinic is really busy at the minute as one of the nurses is off sick, so I thought for a horrible moment that she wasn't going to be able to fit us in. So I am back taking the clomid, but I have had the shortest AF this month ever it literally lasted 24 hours, I'm going to mention it next week but I think it's probably down to the meds.
Then we have to go back into to see the consultant in Dec, so we will have done one more IUI (our 4th!) by the time we see him. So I'm in that limbo time at the minute. 

But on the positive I have got an interview tomorrow, so hopefully if I can get the job thing sorted out the rest will just fall into place!!!


----------



## mooers

HQ, good luck with the interview


----------



## Pebble1

Jack / Weezlet - thank you for your support and for taking the time to post. I am back to the clinic tomorrow so will let you know how I get on xx


----------



## Jack5259

I think Im about to have a period.     Im due on Monday after two week wait,


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Jack5259 any sign of AF yet? Sometimes the signs are very similar at the beginning. Don't panic just yet - try and relax - please let us know how you get on x

hi Weezlet how is your 2ww going? Sent you a pm but not sure if your received it. Hope all is going well. Have you any idea how things are going?

How did interview go HQ1?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Jack5259

I think AF is on its way, or my drugs are playing havoc with my ovaries, either way its similar to a period pain and plus Im feeling irritated too.      Not due till next week but think it will come early as it does feel like its on its way,  thanks Angel wings for your comments, I too have heard that the symptoms are similar to pregnancy, why is it all so hard and for some, so easy!!  End of moan, apologies.


----------



## Weezlet

Oh Jack - I hear you! Ive been asked so many times before what I'm feeling leading up to D-Day and they'll list all these things and I may check a few of the boxes, but get so annoyed cos I KNOW that it's all very similar and I hate it cos I can never tell what it is...although my gut instinct is always that it's AF about to start. I dream of being that person who feels all those things and is in fact pregnant! That's why, especially this time around I'm trying not to dwell on any particular thing I may feel...it only gets my mind racing and all these what-if's that go flying around my head just stress me out even more and that's not healthy for our situation! So I'm just saying to myself, ok...so this feels different....lets just see what happens. I've learnt it's not worth trying to link certain 'symptoms' to anything specific. 
I'm sorry...I dont sound very encouraging, do I?!   Sorry x But what I'm trying to say is that I totally understand where you are at the mo and I empathise with you hugely!! 

I really am finding my positive attitude is getting me through this round better than I dealt with things last cycle. Just stay relaxed as possible and know we all understand how you are feeling so you're not alone and you can have as many moans as you like! It helps!!

Hi Angel-Wings! - 2ww is going ok so far. I had spotting by this stage first cycle which freaked me out but haven't had anything like that so far! So I'm taking that as a good sign! Im really trying not to do the count down every day as to how long it is to go until OTD and I'm finding  that easier to deal with! My parents are coming to visit (they live abroad)...arrive 30th Nov....so I'm super excited and focussing on them coming so have a nice little distraction. Hopefully we'll have some good news to celebrate with them when they get here...but...what will be will be!! How are you doing?? x      

Pebble, hope you're ok hunny and today's clinic app went well? How is that follie doing? Sending lots of  

HQ - Hope the interview went well (or goes well!)?! Let us know! 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Thanks Weezlet, you are right,     is what the doctor ordered, my prescription has been delayed though!    This forum really does help.  I have a cyst on my right ovary and so that side always kicks off first be it drugs or that time of the month,    one day I shall have to have it out I think, my consultant said he would take it out but he may have to take out my ovary too, which given the fact that I am having problems conceiving with two ovaries, might not be the best idea, so my cyst is staying put for now!  
Hope everyone else ok.


----------



## Pebble1

Weezlet /Jack - just back from clinic and my follie has grown to 16.2m so trigger tomorrow and IUI on Friday afternoon. Sooo relieved!!!!


----------



## Weezlet

YAY Pebble!! GO FOLLIE GO!!! Well done hun! Thinking of you and will say a little prayer that all goes well this week xxxx


----------



## mooers

Nice one Pebble! Good luck for Friday.


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

Well I am finally back in the WORLD OF WORK!!! Got the job and start on Monday, so delighted   And hopefully this means the start of positive things to come? I think Marmite the hamster may have been a lucky charm after all!!

Weezlet I definitely think you have got the right attitude, stay positive and what will be will be. There is nothing more that any of us can do to get what we want so we just have to pray and hope.

Pebble that's great news, hope everything goes well later in the week x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Congratulations on the new job HQ1, well done you!!!

Pebble - WOO HOO on that follicle growing nice big.  Best of luck for tomorrow and Friday, will keep everything crossed for you hun.

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all well.

Suzie xx


----------



## Weezlet

Congrats HQ on the job!! That's awesome news!! 
So pleased for you! 
xxxxx


----------



## Pebble1

Well done on the job HQ!! And thanks everyone for your encouragement


----------



## lynn1303

well done hq on the job, i love the name marmite for a hanster although i'm not a lover of marmite itself!!

positive vibes and babydust peebles,  good luck for iui.

hi suzy!!

afm i'm niteshift all this week, going straight form work tomorrow morning for my first scan of this cycle, i didn't have any clomid this cycle, gonal f 225,225,150 on cd5,7,9.  anyone else been on the higher doses like this for iui b4? i never normally have any follie growth for the first scan, but fx something is going on.  I expect my lining to be thick at last scan it was still6.4.  my af wasn't as horrendous as it normally is.  if this cycle doesn't work i'm def being brave and demanding ivf referral!!! 

sweet dreams 

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Good luck today Lynne - sending big juicy follicle thoughts your way!!! 
(oh, and make sure you do demand that ref - when I move to IVF I need you to come with me!!!)

Suzie xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Hiya peeps. 

No change for me. No follies. I've got  4 days of 75 gonal f. She thought she saw some endometriosis which is new for me. I hope it's not. Can't be doing with extra problems. Nxt scan mon. Hope everyone is well  im away to bed  Xxxxxx


----------



## Pebble1

Lynn - sorry to hear there has been no change with your follies - really hoping Monday's scan shows some good news! 

Afm - I had IUI at 5pm yesterday.  The cramping has been full on since - I did not have any cramping with my first cycle but from reading on this site I understand it's quite normal and nothing to worry about. Really hoping it calms down today though!!


----------



## Jack5259

Well done on the follies pebble1,   , all goes well!  Keep us posted.  

Well done on the job HQ1, I expect once you have started, and you are a little distracted maybe from the somewhat long journey of conceiving, that is when you will get your nice surprise!    

All the same this end, feel like I am about to start my period, sore boobs, occasionally feeling queasy but think its all just in my head.


----------



## lynn1303

yay peeble i hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you

when is ur otd jack?

xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Lynn

My OTD is Wednesday but am feeling like Im about to start the dreaded..cramps, sore boobs, the cramps are in my right groin where they usually are but i have a 3cm cyst there too, so who knows, as long as Im not turning male due to all the drugs!    I dont honestly think the IUI has worked this time, Im getting the same cramps as I have done before, Im just waiting for the blob to arrive and then roll on IVF.    I do not have much positivity now I guess, after a year of tablets, injections, I guess Ive ran out of steam a little really.    I want to book IVF for March, Im going to take about three weeks of work if I have enough leave left and then maybe  .  Keep us posted Lynne re your next scan, hope it goes well.


----------



## lynn1303

I've read posts about peeps with the same symptoms as you and they got a bfp!!!! Fx for u jack. Hope u make it til wed to test. I've never even made it do my period due date never mind otd. 

Big hugs of pma just for u!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Jack5259

Actually period due today, I got it wrong   not tomorrow., Nothing apart from period pains.  
How is everyone?


----------



## Weezlet

How are you doing today Jack? Any sign of AF? I'm having the same sort of things as you...sore boobs, tummy twinges. No quesiness or anything. I've still got a week to go until my OTD...well, this time next week. I felt these things before my last AF last cycle so Im just hoping it's not the dreaded AF. It came 4 days before my OTD last cycle. But I also had spotting during my last cycle which I haven't had this cycle. And the cramps feel different and boobs have felt sore for longer....oh well, guess it's just 'wait and see'...not much can be done!
Thinking of you Jack and sending great big  

Hope everyone else is going ok? 

Angel-Wings - how is your 2ww going? Not long to go for you now!

xxxxx


----------



## mooers

I hope to hear some good news from all of you who are on the 2ww  

Lynn, how did your scan go today?

Jack, I know what you mean about running out of steam. I'm on my final IUI too, and I get days where I'm just not sure I can face any more jabbing and prodding!    I'm looking at IVF next March too. Hopefully this last IUI will work for us though.  

HQ, congrats on the new job!   

I had my first scan today, got 1 follie on each ovary. Lefty is 15 and righty is 13. I have to double dose on the Menopur tonight to try and get them ready for Thursday, as they only do IUI Mon - Thur at my hospital. I'll be spending tonight in the company of a heat pad, chugging a load of water!


----------



## lynn1303

Just a quick note. Cd 15 no news. Nothing nada. Except a 1.6 endometioma  Which I I have no clue to what it is. So I'm about to google it. Feeling sad. Xxx


----------



## mooers

Lynn,   what drugs have you been on? Might they consider switching you to a different one? I hope Dr Google can tell you more about the endo. I hate it when they just send you away without explaining things properly.   Are you going back later in the week for another scan?


----------



## Weezlet

Ahh Lynne, I'm sorry you're feeling sad hunny. I know there's really no words anyone can say to make you feel better or take the hurt away when things are just not going according to plan...whatever plan that is. Have you had this medication before? Sounds like they should really try something else if they can see that this one isn't doing anything for you. 

I wish we could wave a magic wand and take away all this drama and just have our babies...that's all we want and it sux so much that we cant have them. I cant say I'm in the same boat as you exactly but I can say I know how you feel when nothing you do/take seems to help. I felt like that when they first started me on Clomid...9 cycles in total and they just kept upping the dosage and the blood tests and OPK's showed zero ovulation. I just deflated every time and got so frustrated and angry that my body wasn't reacting AT ALL to the meds. 

I'm sorry hun....I'm thinking of you and really am praying that you get a break sometime soon (not a break as in break in treatment etc but just something good and positive happens). 

I know not everyone has a faith they rely on but all that is getting me through this whole frustrating journey is my trust in God and that I know that whenever it is that He plans on giving us our baby it's going to happen. Its not an if but a when. Its the waiting and wondering which is so hard but I know we will get there eventually. I wouldn't be able to get through these last 5 years if it wasn't for my faith in God. I just have to to keep reminding myself that He will come through for us and His promises are true and although there are times when I'm so angry at Him and have no idea why He's putting us through all this heartache, there comes a time when something happens, or someone says something that I know He is at work and there's an ultimate purpose or reason as to why we're walking this difficult and heart breaking road and one way we'll know what that is. But right now I'm just trusting in Him for our baby(ies) and really relying on Him and I'm hoping His time for us will come soon!

I'm sorry...I didn't mean to force anything down your throat. I sincerely empathise with you and want you to know that you're not alone. We'll all get there one day and in the meantime lean on your friends, and family and us here on FF to get you through the hard and sad times. We're here to encourage each other and not let each other stay down too long! 

Much love xxxxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks weezlet. I'm a practicing roman catholic so I do believe god has s plan it's just hard sometimes. I know life isn't meant to be easy but sometimes I wonder when is it gonna b my turn for some happiness and easy life. 

I've always just had gonal f. Go back on wed for another scan. They r continuing with the cycle as normal. Xxxxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Ladies

Am absolutely devastated. I have had a very sad day. We tested this morning and we are feeling quite heart broken. Got a BFN! Have cried bucket loads. Still no AF so just waiting for that and then we will decide what our next move will be. It was our 3rd and final IUI so next stage will be IVF. Not strong enough to think about next stage yet. Have just been getting loads of cuddles off of DH.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Pebble1

Oh Angel wings - my heart goes out to you and your DH. Know that we on FF are all thinking of you and sending you big hugs tonight xxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Thank you Pebble1 - that is really kind of you. Good luck for your OTD Hun I will pray that you have a successful cycle. Once again thanks for your hugs I really need them this evening x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send a big   to Angel-wings 222
Take good care of you and DH

and to introduce myself as your new volunteer, if theres anything i can help with (within my powers of course!) please shout up or send me a PM (private message)

 to those in the 

Em


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Em how kind of you to introduce yourself and leave us a message. We really appreciated it - thanks for your hug.  I will pass the message on to my DH.
X


----------



## lynn1303

Feeling pretty rotten. Been awake all night with lower tummy pains!!!! :-(


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Lynne, 

Me too, how are you feeling now?  I have a period which answers the big question, am so upset, roll on IVF.


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies... Having the saddest day ever. AF started this morning when I got to work... Was doing so well. It's hit me really bad this time. Cant stop crying. Left work cos I was I'm no state of mind to get anything done. 6 days before OTD. 
Sorry ladies... Just having a really crappy day :-(


----------



## mooers

Angelwings/Jack/Weezlet, I really feel for you all.   I wish I could say something that would help, as I know how crappy you'll be feeling today, but I know words are pretty meaningless at the moment. I'll be thinking of you all today, and hoping for better things for you on the next stage, whether it be another IUI, or moving on to IVF.


----------



## Pebble1

Jack / Weezlet - so sorry to hear that AF arrived - sending you huge hugs today and know me and my DH are thinking about you. This is not the end, I know you will get there one day - hold on to that through the tears and disappointment - it will happen for you  Lots of love xx


----------



## lynn1303

Aw girls. That's awful. I can totally sympathise as I have never made it to otd. Big hugs. 

Afm. Tummy still sore. It's bad enough that if I didn't have clinic tomorrow I'd have to have went to hospital. 

Xxx


----------



## loopylou174

HIi girls, 
Hope you don't mind me joining the thread we are having are 2nd IUI tomorrow. Our first was a bit of a disaster as despite trigger shot I didnt ovulate! Now on Clomid (3rd cycle) and ovulating with that so am hoping this is our time!!!  I'm SO nervous for tomorrow but I know FF will get me through it!!!  

Sorry to hear about your AF Weezlet and Jack its so crap isn't it huge   to you both!!!!

Thinking of you too Angel-wings sorry to hear about your BFN!! I know how that feels all too well unfortunately  

Anyone else I've missed all the best!! It will be our turn one day!!!!    

Love and hugs Lou x x x


----------



## HQ1

Girls, I am so sorry to hear your news and sending you loads of   I hope you all have positive outcomes in whatever you decide to go onto next.

I'm back in for scan tomorrow so will see what happens


----------



## loopylou174

Well our IUI seemed to go ok today and was a lot less uncomfortable than last time!!!! Just have to get through the dreaded 2WW now  Last time I had a meltdown following the IUI but feeling much more upbeat today. Have been having acupuncture for the past few weeks and think thats definately helping my emotional state and hopefully helping the physical side of things too  

HQ1 hope you scan went OK. Thinking of you and sending  

Love and luck to to you all  

Lou x x x


----------



## HQ1

Hey

Scan went really well, I have one follie of 20cm, which is the biggest I have ever had. So there is no hanging around, doing the injection tonight and then back in on Fri for IUI!

I always find this bit the exciting bit, because at the moment anything is possible! So will be starting my 2ww at the end of the week. So Lou we are going to be 2ww buddies!

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## loopylou174

Hi HQ1 great news about your scan great follie size PERFECT!!! And IUI Fri - I'll be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you  . Great to have you as a buddy the 2ww is the hardest part and it helps to know your not alone!!!   Like you said anything is possible right now!!! 

Anyone else on their 2ww around now

Love and luck to evryone else having or had IUI recently  

Lou 
xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

New to all this and would appreciate any help. TTC 2nd time for 2 years now. Just started test at hospital and I don't ovulate and DH has v low sperm count 3.5mill/ml.

Our consultant said if it stayed low our next option would be IUI. We have just got results back from DH second count and has slightly increased to 5mill/ml. So thinking that consultant will still recommend IUI, but don't see him till Jan.

So just trying to get as much info as I can to get prepared. One big thing is, would we be eligible for NHS funding for IUI? I know in our PCT (being treated at JCUH in Middlesbrough) we don't qualify for IVF due to already having a DD together. And is there a waiting list like there is with IVF? 

Any advice would be so appreciated.

Sarah xxx


----------



## jennyewren

Hi Loopy I am on my 2ww my OTD is 22 Nov.  When is yours?  

Good luck to all who are testing today x


----------



## mooers

HQ, nice sized follie! Fingers crossed for you for Friday.  

Lou, glad this IUI was less stressful than the last one. Mine was the other way around, my first one was pretty easy, but the second one was stressful. Got my third one in a few days, so I hope that goes nice and smoothly.   Hope the 2ww goes quickly. It really is the worst part, worse than the jabbing and scans definitely!

Jennyewren, only 5 days to go for you! Hope you're doing OK.  

Sarah, not sure how much useful advice I can give you, as I live in London. Every single hospital trust has a different set of rules, and they are often really quite different. Where I live there is no waiting list for IUI, but you wouldn't get funding because of your DD. I think other trusts are a bit more relaxed than mine though, and would give you funding. I think there are regional boards on here somewhere, so it might be worth posting on there to see if anyone knows about funding in your area? I hope you manage to get the info you need, and best of luck with your IUI.   

AFM, well I've had 3 scans so far this week, and my follies seem to be stuck in size at 15. I have to go back for another scan on Friday to see if they have grown, if they have, then I'm looking at Monday for basting. Bit frustrating really, as this is my last IUI, and there is a distinct possibility that I'll ovulate over the weekend.


----------



## Weezlet

Hello friends, 
Thank you all so much for your your lovely messages...Tues was a really bad day for me and DH...I dont think I can rememeber when I've cried as much as I did on Tues. It just hurt so much as this last cycle everything seemed to go so amazingly well that we felt so robbed....We were so hopeful and optimistic and I was just praying that I could get to at least my OTD and I felt like it was all going so well..
BUT....I've had a couple of days to cry and be sad and angry etc ..but now we will pick ourselves up and get ready for what's next! Have a scan tomorrow morning to see if all good to start on our 3rd cycle. 

Lou - Welcome! And good luck on you 2ww. Will be thinking of you xx

HQ - All the best for your IUI tomorrow. Will be praying that all goes well  

Angel-Wings - I've sent you a PM...thinking of you xx

Jack -  Hope you're doing ok hunny. What's next for you? 

Lynn - Hope you're ok.

Pebble - Lost touch a little...are you still on your 2ww? How are you hun?

Lots of love to everyone else. We'll get there eventually...just dont lose hope xxx

xxxxx


----------



## Pebble1

Hi Weezlet - really good to see you back online and hopeful about the next cycle. After the 3 BFNs in here a few days ago I spent ages looking through other threads and came across quite a few ladies who had got pregnant on their 3rd, 4th, 5th 6th and even 7th IUI cycles - so there is lots of hope for us all. 

Lou - welcome to the site and I hope that you find FF a real comfort and encouragement. 

Afm - Nearly half way through 2ww. Am doing ok, not daring myself to hope too much but still trying to think positive vibes! 

Hi to everyone else! X


----------



## loopylou174

Hi Girls,

Jennywren - my OTD is 30th November wish mine was 22nd though - aw well 1 day down only 13 to go  

Mooers - good luck with your scan and basting - thinking of you  

Sarah - sorry I cant help with your question just wanted to wish you all the luck. I would also suggest checking the regional threads as there's bound to be someone else in a similar situation to you locally  

Weezlet - so sorry to hear you've had a rough week but glad you've managed to dust youself down and are feeling more posistive for your 3rd cycle.  

Pebble - thanks hun and good luck on your 2ww   I'm finding it hard to think of a BFP as I've had more BFN that I care to remember but have to try and stay positive!!!!  

I'm just so pleased I've got some of you girls on the 2ww with me its good to know that I'm not alone!!!! Just hope that this is our time  

To everyone else I've not mentioned love and luck and BIG  

Lou x x x


----------



## lynn1303

Hiya girls  well the Pain ive had this week isnot too bad today. Went to clinic still no follies. Still have the 1.6 endometrioma. They cancelled this cycle. I asked for referral for ivf. They said not yet. I said I wanted to speak to consultant to plead my case. They said they would speak to Lead nurse and cons and phone me back. When they phoned back they said my referral letter will be sent today. I need to wait 4-6 weeks to get another scan if endometrioma still there I will need appointment with cons to decide what she is gonna do about it. So def no cycles again b4 Xmas. 

Weezlet I'm glad ur feeling more positive. 

Mooers good luck for tomorrow. 

Sarah. I'm in Scotland. We have a 9 month waiti
G list for iui. I don't know if it's the same if u already have kids but u can still get iui here. We get 6 free go's. Ivf only for couples with no children. Even if u had none but ur dh had one from a prev relationsh


----------



## lynn1303

Relationship then ur still not allowed ivf which I don't agree with. 

Good luck to all the girls in the dreaded 2we. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Pebble1

Girls - I have another week to go on my 2ww but today have had crampy twinges and that dull ache that you get before AF comes. It can't be AF yet surely??


----------



## Weezlet

Pebble hun, I had a 18 day 2ww this last cycle and my AF arrived 6 days before my OTD. I'm really praying that this isn't it for you and that these twinges are a sign of something good xxxxx

AFM - had scan today and start stimming tonight. Another scan booked in for next Friday. Let's hope these follies do well!

Hope everyone is doing ok?

xxxx


----------



## HQ1

So 4th IUI all done and dusted!! Everything went well, she managed to do it first time this time which was good. I had to go back to work afterwards though, which was a bit of a pain. So have got my feet up tonight!!!

Let the 2ww wait begin!!!
Weezlet, will keep my fingers crossed for your follies.

Mooers, hope everything is going OK for you and   that it works out for you on Monday.

Sarah, I'm being treated in Hexham so not a million miles away from you. I'm not sure whether already hvaing children effects IUI at my clinic, I know they are fairly relaxed about things. Techinically you only get 3 IUIs but they do say that they look at it over 5 cycles. There hasn't been a waiting list but I know the nurse has told me that some other hospitals in the North East do have waiting lists so we may just be lucky. Anyway I know that probably hasn't been loads of help. Good luck x


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Ladies I hope everyone one is well. Good luck to everyone who is on the 2ww. I wish you all well  

I will now be moving onto IVF in 3 weeks time. I am scared but also excited. 

Hi Weezlet thanks for your PM. It was fantastic meeting you today. Good luck please let me know how you get on x


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Angel Wings - how are you?  Sorry it has been a while, I have recovered  from the latest IUI, dusted myself off and stood back up again.  How are you?  Like you Im on to IVF now and am excited and scared too.  It wont be until the New Year now though.  Do let me know how you get on, have you got a planning consultation in a few weeks or is it the treatment?  Best of luck.


----------



## Pebble1

Hi ladies - I know this thread has been quiet for a few days but wanted to share that I got a BFN today. So 3rd cycle didn't work. Feeling calm this time as had lots of twinges over last week or so therefore not a surprise. 

Hope you are all well? Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Pebble

so sorry to read of your BFN   

Take good care of you and DH

Em


----------



## mooers

Sorry to hear you got a bfn Pebble   What's next for you treatment wise?


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies, 
It has been rather quiet on here!

Pebble - again, so sorry to hear of your BFN...I've sent you a PM, hope you got it. Thinking of you x

Just a quick update on me...went for scan today...1 follie of 13.5mm. Stimming since last friday. So carry on over the weekend and have another scan on Monday. So we'll see...

Hope everyone else is ok? 

xxxx


----------



## kittykat28

Hi all i have not been on here much but i have been reading the thread and wanted to say hi. 
I started my injections on the 4th and expected to only have them for 12-14 days then have the fertilisation and then 2 weeks later do the pregnancy test, how come things never run as smoothly as they are meant to? Mid cycle scan showed no follicle growth and was then told my AMH level was a massive 2!!!! So the hormone injections were tripled and have had my fingerer's crossed since, got soo fed up going back and forth for scan after scan and being told to keep going with the injections, well finally today they have said that there are 3 follicles and they are a good size so we finally have a fertility date role on Tuesday, i have everything crossed    

Anyone got any good tips on how to give my eggs the best chance of staying put? 

Hope everyone is doing ok, good luck to those ladies going to for the IVF all the very best to eveyone         
xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Peeble hunni I'm so sorry. R u having a wee break or will u go on with tx? 

Hi kittykat

Weezlet I hope u get basted early nxt week. Fx. 

Afm. I started bleeding on cd 22 and it was af. So after thinking I was having a break til new year ivebeen thrown into it again. So I'm stimming gonal f 225 and clomid 50. First scan on Friday. I've also been referred for ivf. There's a yr waiting time so will continue with iui at present.


----------



## mooers

Hi Kittykat, and good luck for Tuesday  

Lynn, sorry your last cycle didn't work, hopefully this one will be the one for you.

Hi to everyone else, is anyone else on the 2ww? My OTD is the 5th.


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

Really sorry about your BFN Pebble, hope you have been trying to relax and treat yourself to something. I find a box of Maltesers helps me!!!

AFM my OTD is Dec 2nd but I have been getting a lot of cramps so starting to think this one hasn't worked. I think we get one more which will be our 5th and then it will be IVF. I have been putting off even thinking about IVF but I think now is the time to start comtemplating it. If this one doesn't work I am tempted to take Christmas off and just try and relax and then start afresh in the New Year.

Anyway will trying and stay positive.

How are you getting on Mooers?


----------



## mooers

Hi HQ, glad I'm not alone on the 2ww! I'm going ok, as I know from last time that the cyclogest gives me very sore bb's and cramps, so I'm far more laid back than last time. This is my third and final IUI, so i'll be off to Barts in the new year for ivf if this fails. I've pretty much resigned myself to ivf now, so i just want to crack on with it now! Good luck for this cycle, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pebble1

Hi girls. Thanks for the lovely messages. After saying yesterday that I was feeling fine, the tears came in force today - honestly couldn't stop for ages. I know it's healing and sometimes you just have to cry don't you. 

We are moving straight into the next cycle as soon as AF turns up. We get 6 cycles of IUI on the NHS but they recommend 3 or 4 and then we are likely to be referred for IVF but that would not start until prob May and just really feel we need to keep going with treatment. Although this was our third IUI we had to abandon one so we have only really had 2 proper cycles. Gonna keep hoping. 

Good luck mooers and HQ with the 2ww! 

Here's hoping follie grows Weezlet and thank you so much for the PM - I will mail you back xx 

Good luck too for Tuesday Kittykat xx


----------



## lynn1303

Does anyone have a link for the iui turned ivf girls thread. I can't find it from the home page. Thanks. Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Lynn

The IUI turned IVF thread can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=270080.360

Hope this helps

Em


----------



## lynn1303

Thanks holly. 

I've just been referred. U all don't get rid of me that easily!! Lol.


----------



## mooers

Good luck with this next cycle Pebble.


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies..
hello to ones I know from before and to others who have joined the thread since august..
I am back on this thread.. af on 23rd, will have iui next cycle. so between cycles now.


----------



## mooers

Hello again 7Nov, really sorry to hear your news, and I hope you get a sticky BFP with this cycle.


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Sorry to hear of the bfns  

I am planning my first medicated cycle in January. I had an unmedicated cycle in July which unfortunately failed.

Just wanting some advice really as am not very knowledgeable in all of this, i went abroad to reprofit for my treatment and this is where i will be going in January

Have just received my protocol for the cycle and it says 50mg 3x a day, on days 2-6, I am worried that this is too higher dose and that I will end up with too many follicles and the cycle will be cancelled

I do want to follow my protocol but don't want to end up throwing our savings away

However I do have a high fsh for my age, I'm only 24 and my fsh is between 11 and 14 so I was wondering if this was the reason why I am starting on such a high dose, I did question it to double check I hadn't made a mistake but she said it is 50mg 3x a day.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Broody xxxxx


----------



## mooers

Hi Broody

Clinics seem to be divided in their protocol, with some giving higher doses for a short amount of time, and others giving a low dose for longer. I was on a lower dose for longer, but I have seen others on this thread on even higher doses than yours. Not sure if this helps!

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## cooky

Morning ladies
Cann I join you? I had IUI 3 years ago which resulted with my DD. Back then it was purely male factor probs. We've been TTC no 2 for past year but recently found out I have a very very very low AMH and high FSH. Hubbys results better suited to ICSI whilst I'm better suited to IUI.
Anyway - been injecting with gonal F last Tues/ thurs/ sat and had first scan yesterday (cd9) and had one follie that is 12mm. They said to stop injections and be scanned again tomorrow with a view to IUI on Frid/ Sat. It's been a while since I've done this so does anyone know if it's likely that the follie can grow by that much? If it was 12mm yesterday - is it likely to get to 18mm by Friday I had some acupuncture yesterday so hoping that might help but since having that I am having cramps/ pains around my ovaries - does anyone know if this is normal?
Thanks girls 
xxxxxxx


----------



## broody23

Morning everyone

cooky, I have heard they grow upto 2mm per day so hopefully they will be at an ideal size by fri, hopefully you will know more after your scan tomorrow

Fanx mooers, u have made me feel happier about it all

Broody xxx


----------



## 7november

Thanks Mooers, hope we all have a lucky 2012 and have our babies then
COOKY  the follucles do grow 2mm or more daily, lots of water - it helps
Broody.. have you been asked to use clomid? , every clinic is different. usually they will make the decisions that best suit you, so I am hoping they would have taken your bloods into account. My bloods were all normal I was still given 50 mg clomid a day.. hope it helps..


----------



## broody23

Yep they told me to use clomid, was just shocked at how much but at least it increases my chances compared to a natural cycle

Broody xxx


----------



## mooers

HQ, just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow.    

Hope everyone else is doing OK?


----------



## HQ1

Thanks Mooers, so far so good no AF, however I am getting the cramps so I still think it's just a matter of time and that she will arrive eventually. However, staying positive and can't wait until the morning so I can confirm it one way of another.

Are you testing on Mon? Hope you're weekend doesn't drag on too long!!


----------



## Darlbag

Hi Ladies
I have my first appointment at fertility clinic in less than 2 weeks and due to the circumstances (DH has frozen sperm due to requiring vasectomy due to illness) I feel we will be offered IUI.
I have clued myself up as much as I can about the procedure. What is discussed at the first appointment? It was meant to be in 3/4 months time but as i said they have now sent it for less than 2 weeks time, this has me feeling hopeful that the ball is rolling but I do know deep down I shouldnt get too excited!
I am in Scotland and hoping that NHS will fund the treatment, we both work full time but still couldnt afford it! Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated 

xxx


----------



## mooers

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, and have everything crossed for you.

Monday is test day for me, but luckily I have people staying all weekend, so that'll keep me busy!

Welcome Darlbag! My advice is to write down anything you want to know and take it with you to the appointment, as your mind will go blank on the day. You need to ask about waiting lists, and I'd also ask what drug protocol they use, so you can Google it before you start treatment. Good luck!


----------



## Darlbag

Thanks Mooers 
I shall make a list because I am terrible for getting nervous and forgetting.
If I am ovulating fine etc is it likely they will still use drugs? I hate taking medication, hate it! But i will if i have to! Isnt Google just the best invention ever haha whatever did we do without it? x


----------



## mooers

I ovulate fine too, but I still had to have daily injections. I think they just like to be in control of your cycle. I won't lie and says the drugs are fun, but they're not as bad as you think they'll be.


----------



## Darlbag

Ok Mooers, thanks for the advice.
Its great knowing there are so many in the same position to talk to 
x


----------



## 7november

HQ1 THINBKING ABOUT YOY...
MOOERS GOOD LUCK, HAVE A NICE WEEKEND LADIES..


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
Haven't been on here for a few days...just wanted to send quick update! Had another scan today and we're all set for IUI No 3 tomorrow at 1:30pm. Got 1 follie at 19mm and lining good. So will be starting my 2ww this weekend. I hate that part!
Maybe Lucky No 3 of us?! Hope so!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Lots of love and have a great weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## cooky

Evening ladies
I'm after a bit of reassurance. I had my IUI this morning. I'd been injecting with gonal F and had one follie. When I was scanned yesterday it was 18mm and lining was perfect. I told consultant I though ovulation was on it's way as had pain so she had me trigger yesterday lunchtime. I am 99% certain I ovulated yesterday afternoon around about 4pm. Do you think that IUI at 10:30 the morning after ovulation is leaving it too late or is there still a chance? (be honest - my thinking is it's too late but consultant still happy to go ahead?) They managed to put back in 28 million sperm with 78% motility (grade 2-4)? Is this good? I had IUI 4 years ago but forgotten all the details.
Also I requested cyclogest as i had them 4 years ago with my successful IUI. Back then I'm sure I only used 1 a day but this clinic says 2 a day? Does this sound right?
All help is greatly appreciated.
Good luck ladies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HQ1

hey everyone

Well I have had a funny kinda day, emotional and confusing. We did a test this morning using some really archaic looking tests the hospital gave us. Basically it can either be 2 red lines or 1 red line and 1 faint line and still mean you're pregnant. Anyway so we did a test and thought it's a BFN then my DH looked again and said there is a second faint line, which there was so I did a 2nd test. And again there was a second faint line, but then seconds later it disappeared.
So of course you start thinking and convincing yourself. Even though it's my OTD I am a lot earlier in my cycle than in previous months so thought may be I am pregnant but its still early days. But I have been getting cramps and normally period pains.
Anyway as AF still hasn't arrived I have bought one of those easy to use digital tests so there can be no confusion!! I honestly don't think I am but want to be 100% sure!

Today at work has been quite difficult as I am doing a maternity cover for someone and today was her last day and after this morning's no, yes, no situation I just couldn't handle it and took myself off for a little cry after they did her presentation.

I did read an interesting article in today's Sun newspaper, which I know is not the font of all knowledge. But it was saying that University College London had done a test with 58 women, average age 32, who had unsuccessfully tried for a baby for 12 months. They asked some of the women to just take folic acid and the others to take Pregnacare Conception. Of those who took the pregnacare 70% fell pregnant compared to just 40% in the other group. Apparently they are packed with vitamins and minerals. I have seen them in the chemist but have always been put off by the price, but might try them now. Has anyone else tried them? Anyway thought it was an interesting article.

Cooky, I'm not sure about timing as I haven't been in that situation before but the 2 tablets a day seems to be the norm, that's certainly what I have been taking. Hope it all goes OK.


----------



## Martha Moo

HQ1   for your difficult day

Following on from what you were saying about the article in the sun, the daily mail had an article will leave a link below

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

 to HQ1 Mooers and anyone testing in the next few days

Em

/links


----------



## HQ1

Well I did another test this morning and it was a definitely   got one of those digital ones so there could be no confusion. But I am confused because I have had no spotting or light bleeding at all this cycle. And normally by now I would have had something. I wish AF would just come now so we can decide what to do next.
We have one more IUI to go before IVF but think I might have a month off and enjoy Christmas and then start in the New Year. Have got an appointment with the consultant next week so will see what he says.

Haven't been upset but just a bit angry and fed up. Never mind heading out with some friends tonight so that should cheer me up.

Best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## mooers

HQ   Really sorry to hear that. I'm the opposite, I've had spotting since last night when I shouldn't have any because of the cyclogest. I'm angry and fed up too. It's just rubbish isn't it, the whole thing.   Maybe next year will bring better luck for us. I'll be on ivf next though.


----------



## HQ1

Ah Mooers that's rubbish. I think I am just a bit tired of it all and have almost gone beyond the getting upset stage and I am just angry. I can't even look at mothers with their babies now whereas before I found myself gravitating towards them now I just want to get away from them.
What's the waiting list like for IVF with you? I think here it's about 9 months which I think is quite good but still excruitiating. Well we can be IVF buddies if things don't work out for you on Mon, will be keeping everything crossed. We need some positive news on here!!!!


----------



## mooers

Me too, it's just all so   unfair! I get referred to Barts where I live, and i don't think the waiting list is that long. Once AF turns up, I have to book an appointment with the consultant, and he'll send the referral off. I'm hoping I can see the consultant before Christmas, but I don't know how likely that is. I'll still test Monday, but it really is just a formality so I can ring the hospital.


----------



## Martha Moo

Mooers and HQ1    to you both 

Em


----------



## mooers

Definite BFN for me. On to IVF for me now, which is a little scary. Still, if it works, it'll be worth it.


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry to hear about the BFN's girls, seems like there isn't much luck on here just now :-(

AFM - I've been quiet for a bit as I decided to try and step away for a little during our break from treatment.  Had a fab time in Italy, just a shame we had to come home again!! lol
Waiting on AF appearing so that we get on with IUI No2, but she seems to be MIA.  I'm normally a 28/29 day cycle, but on CD31 and no sign.  POAS last night and was a BFN, but to be honest I'm not sure if I've even OV yet as none of my normal post-OV symptoms.  So basically, I have no idea what on earth is going on as I've never been in this position before (always OV on the same day and AF regular as clockwork) and don't know if it's even worth phoning the clinic to see what they say.

Anyway, hope everyone is well and good luck to those on the TWW.

Suzie xx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

I like the IVF buddy suggestion I would be up for that if ok.  Our consultation is not until March and IVF not until May/June.  I am really grateful for the treatment but honestly didnt realise it would take so long.  
Treatment free month this month, but am today in a fowl mood, with groin ache, bring on the decorators.   Due the end of this week.  Im going to tell less people, we have not told many, but the few we have told, Ive decided not to tell them when the IVF is going to be, as I get the impression, I know they are our friends, but one of them only emails me when she knows I am due on, and to see whether the treatment has worked or not.  She has children and is busy and had a hard time trying bit didnt get to the stage of treatment, I do think people forget how hard and upsetting it all is.  I need friends who are there, through the positive negtive and "nothing" times!    Does that make sense?  Thanks to this forum for being here!


----------



## HQ1

Totally agree Mooers, onwards and upwards!! I am the same as you Mrsmcc7 I am normally bang on day 28 but this time its 31, who knows!!
I know how you feel Jack I have only told a few people and sometimes you can feel their pity which is so annoying. 
I am going to see the consultant on Thurs so wil find out then what the deal is with IVF. Fairly sure I am going to have Christmas off if I am even allowed to have one more IUI.


----------



## lynn1303

Sorry for being MIA. My head has been wasted. After thinking I wasn't cycling again til after new year. I started bleeding on cd22. I never get af without medicated help so that was a surprise. They started another cycle. Clomid 50 and gonal f. I only had 3 doses of 225,225,150. I had scan on Friday and I had [email protected] with multiple follies @1.1. 

No more jags I had scan yesterday. I had a good follie @1.8 and one @1.4  still multiple @1.1  so I was triggered at midday yesterday. I had my iui today with a good quality sample. 

The iui was awful today. I've never had it so bad. I even broke a nail grabbing onto couch. She said my cervix was twisted the Thats it done. It was really painful this this time. Really bad cramp just now. Just gonna head home to couch. Xxxx way. Made me cough. When ur bursting for the loo and have an extra long speculum inside you. Coughing is no mean feet. 

Sorry to moan but I have the worst cramp possible. I'm lying on couch exhausted and feeling mighty sorry for myself. 

Hope all my buds r well. Xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Sorry to hear it was so horrible today Lynn - but yay on having a couple of nice big follies!!!!

Hope the cramps don't last long and you're feeling better soon.  Roll on 23rd December!! ;-)

S x


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry to hear of that Lynne, sounds pretty horrendous.  Look after yourself and good luck for this one, 


Mooers, good luck with your IVF, Its IVF for me too, four IUI's and nothing, have heard some really positive stories about it, its more diagnostic then IUI and more invasive but well worth it,  I will be taking some leave off for it.  When is your consultation?  Mine is not until March with IVF not being until May or June!!


----------



## mooers

Hi Jack, i'm not sure when my ivf will be yet. I have to make an appointment with the consultant when i go for bloods tomorrow. Once I've seen him, he'll send my referral off to Barts. I'll have a better idea after tomorrow hopefully.

Lynn, hope you're feeling better today?  

HQ, let us know how you get on tomorrow. X 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## mrsmcc7

Good luck with the IVF girls.  We've been on the list since last March, so we're due to start in March/April too so we'll all be keeping each other company!!

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today Lynn.

AFM - AF finally arrived today, so back on the phone to the FC.  Because my last scan was on 24th October, they want to re-scan me which I'm a bit annoyed about as they told me last time I'd just have to nip over and pick up my drugs.  Still, fingers crossed things are ok tomorrow and we'll be starting our next IUI.

Suzie xx


----------



## lynn1303

R u getting scanned tomorrow? R they taking bloods too?  Xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> R u getting scanned tomorrow? R they taking bloods too? Xxxx


Yeah, I've to go over at 3pm for a scan before they'll let me start injecting again. Not taking bloods I wouldn't imagine since AF has decided to show up.

S x


----------



## lynn1303

Well way hay mrs. Welcome to the madness!! Lol. U will be on the 2ww as I'll be coming off it!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> Well way hay mrs. Welcome to the madness!! Lol. U will be on the 2ww as I'll be coming off it!!! Xxxxx


Yep, should start the TWW a week on Monday going on the last one so I'll be able to keep you company for a few days  lol

 this time is lucky for us both missus.

S xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Xmas miracle babies!!! It would be nice to be on mat leave together. Take our babies a walk together. It's all my romantic vision in my head!!! Lol. Xxxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> Xmas miracle babies!!! It would be nice to be on mat leave together. Take our babies a walk together. It's all my romantic vision in my head!!! Lol. Xxxx


I had a dream last night that I was at your house on your birthday and you got a packet of pink pampers nappies from your mum!!!! So come March you should have good news going on my dream!!! lol How cool would that be if we were due around the same time!! 

S x


----------



## lynn1303

Aw that would be great!!!! We could show off our proud bumps and then our spanking new prams at the fort like all the other mammies!!!! Lol. Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> Aw that would be great!!!! We could show off our proud bumps and then our spanking new prams at the fort like all the other mammies!!!! Lol. Xx


That's a deal missus if we ever get to that point!!!

Well, just back from the FC and we're good to go for IUI attempt 3 (with one abandoned) Been put up to Gonal F 150iu for CD5 and CD7 then 75iu for CD9. Back for a scan on 16th with a view to IUI on 19th. Fingers crossed I don't over stim this time and we can go ahead and hopefully have some good news in the new year.

Hope everyone else is well.

Suzie x


----------



## HQ1

Hey everyone

So just back from meeting with consultant and it's definitely IVF for us. I thought he might let us do one more IUI as he said there really isn't any reason why we haven't conceived. Motility and counts were all incredibly high, so we are down as unexplained fertility - brilliant!!!
So it's June for us. I had a bit of a wobble in the meeting and a few tears, although I'm sure I'm not the first as there was a tissue box ready and waiting!! I think it was just hearing all of the stuff that happens and it just seems like a massive step up from IUI.
I actually feel a bit shellshocked if that doesn't sound too dramatic, I still just can't believe that it is happening to me and it seems a bit unreal.
Anyway he has told me to keep taking the Clomid and then that's it until probably about April time before we hear anything else. At least I can may be switch off over Christmas and early next year and you never know what might happen!

Mooers, how did you get on today?
Anyway I wish you all the best of luck everyone doing IUI at the mo and fingers crossed for some Christmas cheer for us all!!


----------



## lynn1303

i'm sorry HQ, hopefully april does't take too long to go in  r u NHSor self funded?  I hate the term unexplained infertlity - i always tink that theres is obviously something wrong they just haven't found out whats wrong yet.  I thought u had pcos?

big hugs.


----------



## HQ1

Cheers Lynn

They said it was v v mild PCOS and yeah you're right April isn't that far away at all x


----------



## mrsmcc7

HQ1 said:


> Cheers Lynn
> 
> They said it was v v mild PCOS and yeah you're right April isn't that far away at all x


You might be keeping me company then missus, we'll reach the top of the IVF list in March so should be starting treatment in April/May all being well. Our first appointment at the FC for IVF(ICSI) was basically the same as the one for IUI - weight, height, medical history, going over previous test results (our problem is low motility so basically SA results) then a run down of the basics of what's involved. As far as I know we'll be told which protocol etc when we're actually due to start.

Best of luck hun.

Suzie xxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Ladies I hope you are all well. I am sending cuddles to all who have had unsuccessful cycles. I have not been on for a while as I have been quite ill. Thanks for those who have sent me PMs. Weezlet, Jack5259 and Bubble I have replied.

Big hugs to all x


----------



## mrsmcc7

Angel-wings222 said:


> Hi Ladies I hope you are all well. I am sending cuddles to all who have had unsuccessful cycles. I have not been on for a while as I have been quite ill. Thanks for those who have sent me PMs. Weezlet, Jack5259 and Bubble I have replied.
> 
> Big hugs to all x


Hope you're ok hun.

S x


----------



## lynn1303

Take care angel. Xxx


----------



## mooers

Angel, hope you're better now?  

Seems to be quite a few of us who will be starting IVF at the same time. I'm seeing the consultant on the 21st Dec, and he'll send our referral off then, which will give me a better idea about when ours is likely to be. There isn't much of a waiting list from what I can gather, so I'm thinking it will be April/May too. maybe we need to start an IVF limbo thread!


----------



## HQ1

Yeah Mooers i think you're right, although isn't there an IUI turned IVF thread on here somwehere. See you all on there!!!


----------



## lynn1303

There is an iui turned ivf thread. Part 69 I think. I post on it. U will recognise some of the girlies from this thread. Xx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Ladies thanks for all your messages. I had an abandoned cycle of IUI followed by a BFN for our 3rd and last try of IUI.  After each time my AF was so heavy with loads of clotting (sorry if it's TMI!) that it has resulted in me having severe anemia. I have been having bad side affects - feeling so tired and cold but mainly my hair falling out! We were due to start IVF this month but we have had to postpone it until I am well enough. I am not sure when we will start now I think it will be in January if I am well enough. 

I hope everyone else is well and I look forward to starting the IVF journey with some of you in the New Year.  

Big Cuddles to all 
X


----------



## lynn1303

Do any of u girlies think cats can sense pregnancy? Since my insem a week ago one of my cats keeps lying on my tummy. Everyday and night he falls asleep there. He has always been affectionate but nothing like this. I'm 8 days post iui now and had extremely bad tummy pains yesterday and overnight.  So it's not looking good but for some reason my wee kitty is giving me hope. He's never did this on past iui cycles.


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> Do any of u girlies think cats can sense pregnancy? Since my insem a week ago one of my cats keeps lying on my tummy. Everyday and night he falls asleep there. He has always been affectionate but nothing like this. I'm 8 days post iui now and had extremely bad tummy pains yesterday and overnight. So it's not looking good but for some reason my wee kitty is giving me hope. He's never did this on past iui cycles.


No experience of it hun, but fingers crossed it's a good sign for you.

S xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i dont know about cats, but my dog certainly did i am sure shes a soft lab but got very attached to me and anyone that came into the house she went all territorial with!

Some say animals can sense such things others dont believe 

I hope shes sensed something         when is OTD

Em


----------



## lynn1303

I can test anytime from 19th. That's 2 weeks post trigger. But clinic said to wait til 22nd.  I'm struggling to make it til Monday never mind another 6 days!!!! Lol. Xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

lynn1303 said:


> I can test anytime from 19th. That's 2 weeks post trigger. But clinic said to wait til 22nd. I'm struggling to make it til Monday never mind another 6 days!!!! Lol. Xx


No cheating and testing early woman - else you'll have me to answer to!!! lol

I'm just going to text you for an update.

S xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Lol Suzie!!! Xx


----------



## Estcherry

Hi everyone, 

i'm Esther - just had my first IUI yesterday so now waiting for the first 2ww to be over!  Should know on the 28th.... gulp!

Any advice about how the hell to stop thinking about it would be good!

E


----------



## mrsmcc7

Well, not long back from the clinic this morning and not in a good mood.

It's CD10 for me today and when I was scanned there were 2 follicles at 1.4mm and 2 at 1.1mm.  The nurse decided not to give me any more Gonal F to inject, but rather than booking the IUI in for Monday as I'd been told they would she wants me back for a scan on Monday then she'll decide what to do.  I can sort of understand because they were a bit smaller than they'd have liked today, but going on a normal cycle for me I'll be due to OV on Sunday so if I do this'll be another cycle out the window.  

If I hear them say one more time "oh it's trial and error until we get the meds sorted" I'm going to thump someone.  This is the third IUI we've had (first was abandoned due to over stimulating ass they didn't even have my AMH back before they gave me drugs) and they're still not giving me the right doses.

So, have to take more time off work to go back on Monday morning, and hope I haven't OV'd so that I have to then take Tuesday off for the IUI.

Off to punch something now!!!!

Suzie xx


----------



## Keeping busy

Hey Suzie, I was on this thread a while ago and pop in to see how the people I know are doing from time to time. Just read your post. Aren't they giving you anything to stop you ovulating naturally? Obviously I know it won't help for this cycle if they aren't and fingers crossed it doesn't come to it but I would ask the to prescribe you supercure if you have to have another cycle as this stops you ovulating and I am 100 % sure it works cos I managed to grow a 30mm follie when using that and didn't ovulate till had my trigger. I hope they work it out for you, best of luck


----------



## kittykat28

Hi girls i wonder if anyone can help me, i did my test on Tuesday as i was told and it was negative which i was not surprised at because i did bleed a bit last Friday, i stopped the pessary's again as i was told and although i did bleed on Wednesday it only lasted 24 hours and then it stopped again is this normal This is my first cycle so i have no idea what to expect.
Thanks
Kat


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies.  tomorrow is 2 weeks post trigger shot.  I thought it was all over last nite when i went to loo and there was dark red blood and in toilet too however, when i woke this morning nothing.  so i was begining to feel postitve again until tonight i'm having the lovely brown stuff you normally get pre af.  i'm working niteshift too  so i'm gonna try not pee from midnight til 6am and do a test.  i'm not that positive to be honest.  i think the fat lady is about to sing!!! :-(


----------



## kittykat28

Hi lynn1303 hope your night went ok, good luck with the test    

Kat


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies, 
I haven't been on ff for last couple weeks...waiting out the 2ww and wed is testing day for me. I dont know what to think to be honest....last 2 cycles of IUI, AF arrived 6 and 4 days before OTD...this time nothing...not even a hint of it....so it makes me want to feel excited and hopeful, but at the same time I know my cycles are screwy generally so my defense mechanism is telling me this is just one of those months when i could miss a whole period or be super super late. But a tiny part of me still wants to feel optimistic and hopeful that this could just be it...3rd time lucky?! I dont know?! Guess time will tell. I did start feeling the twinges a few days ago which made me think AF was on her way, but have had zero spotting or any other visible signs. 
Oh well, I will stick it out till Wed morning....I'm desperately praying for good news!

Sorry I haven't been showing much interest in everyone else lately...you're all in my thoughts and prayers though...I haven't forgotten about you girls!
Lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## LadyG85

Hiya Everyone!

I'm on my second round of IUI (unmedicated) - was based on saturday which leaves OTD 31/12/11  More positive this time round.. and promising myself that this time I will NOT test early  

Just wanted to send baby dust to all, and fingers crossed its our turns this month!   xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Weezlet and Lynne - still crossing everything for you both that it's an early Christmas pressie for you both **hugs**

AFM - Was back at the FC this morning for another scan, but I knew before I got there that I'd OV on Saturday because I'd had OV pains and now got sore (.)(.)'s.  Surprise surprise I'd OV'd, although there was still a 19mm follicle there, but she abandonded the cycle (I thought they could still have gone ahead because I had a follicle but apparently not)  Very p*ssed off by it all as since September we've only managed to actually have 1 IUI, 2 abandoned and missed a month.  I asked about something to stop me OVing when it's over a weekend, but she said there's nothing (which isn't true as some girls on here have obviously had experience of it) and next month they'll put me onto daily injections to try and get them ready so that it's not over a weekend again.

I'm at a point now where I have zero faith in our clinic as your told so many different things than seem to be the norm that I don't trust them anymore.  I wasn't even told to keep my ovetrill in the fridge - Lynne had to tell me!!!  Sorry for the rant, just really really sick of them now.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok and getting sorted for Christmas.

Suzie xx


----------



## Weezlet

Suzie, I'm sorry hun....I can just imagine how you must be feeling. Thinking of you x

Lynne...how are you? Did you test? I test tomorrow and I'm nervous as heck!

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Weezlet
I just joined this thread today, but I am at the Homerton too and I am on my first round of IUI meds with a scan on Friday to let me know if I can trigger or not. I'm on CD20 and have been injecting meds for 19 days so its a long cycle. I really hope tomorrow goes well for you. And I hope you are happy with the treatment at Homerton. I was at the Whittington for 6 months of Clomid treatment but after no success they referred me to Homerton for IUI. I loved the staff at the Whittington but am not yet getting the same warmth from the Homerton.
Anyway. Best of luck to you


----------



## lynn1303

Bfn for me ladies. Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Lynn

so sorry to read your result  

Be kind to yourself over the festive season

Love Em


----------



## Weezlet

I'm so sorry Lynn. I've just sent u a pm also.
Thinking of you  
xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

I'm so sorry that your wee Christmas miracle didn't happen hun **hug**

You know I'm here whenever you need me, just give me a shout and I can be there in five minutes.

Look after yourself and hope work isn't too bad tonight.

Suzie xxx


----------



## Keeping busy

Lynn, I'm so sorry Hun xx


----------



## Weezlet

I got my early Christmas Miracle this morning!!!!!!!!!  
It still hasn't sunk in...the most surreal feeling ever!!!After 5 years of ttc.... I am just so grateful to God for this amazing blessing...it's all because of Him! 
Phoned the clinic a few mins ago and have a scan on 17th Jan....I just pray this little he/she clings on and doesn't budge! 

Lynn - I'm genuinely so sorry to share when I know you got your neg result. I honestly dont mean to upset you.

Thanks friends for all your support and encouragement along the way...I know these next few weeks are vital so I'm not getting ahead of myself just yet.


----------



## loopee8

CONGRATULATIONS Weezlet. I am very happy for you. I hope I join you in the Homerton success stories. Have a relaxing and healthy christmas and new year


----------



## mrsmcc7

Huge huge congratulations Weezlet, I'm really happy to hear that it's finally worked for you hun.

Look after yourself and sending buckets of glue that it's a sticky one.

Suzie xxx


----------



## MXP_78

Weezlet, I am crying tears of joy for you.  I haven't been on in ages but something (I think we both know what that was!) told me to log in today just to check on how everyone is doing and look what news there is!  

I cannot tell you the joy I feel for you and just before Christmas which I know is such a special day for you.  Will send you a PM

xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Loopee8, Suzie and MXP - Thank you all SO much. This day has been a blur! Haven't even seen DH yet as he was still working this morning (from his night shift) when I rang him to tell him the awesome news! So just dying to get home!! 

MXP - so lovely to hear from you! How did your scan go on the 22nd? Everything ok?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say

Weezlet  on your BFP

 to our 2ww ladies

  to Lynn hope you are doing ok

Em


----------



## HQ1

Weezlet that is absolutely fantastic news and so lovely just before Christmas - wishing all the best of luck and hope everything goes OK on 17th Jan xx


----------



## lynn1303

Wheezlet thanks for ur pm.  A massive congrats to u and dh. I'm well chuffed. About time we had some good news. 

Xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you all so much...I still cant believe it!
xx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Weezlet popped in to find out how you got on and am sooooooooo Happy for You and DH. What a fantastic Christmas present. I will pm you later today  xxx Have a great day.

Hi to everyone else sending you all a Christmas cuddle 
X


----------



## Pebble1

Hi Weezlet - I also popped in today to see how you are getting on -SOOOO amazing!!!! What hope for all of us girls too. Sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## LadyG85

Congratulations Weezlet!    

Just popped on to see how everyone was doing?   xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All, 

Just popping in to catch up with you all

Firstly congratulations Weezlet and what wonderful news before xmas. you must be over the moon.  

Secondly Happy Christmas to all and very happy and healthy 2012.  Today I have thrown away my 2011 diary, its soooooooooooo depressing and onto a another year, and am feeling quite positive, hopefully it will remain.  Havent been at work today so that is probably why!  

Sorry I havent been round much, no treatment going on and not much to report, but just wanted to say happy xmas all and have a relaxing time.


----------



## 7november

congratulations weezelet, ladyG85...


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you all so much! 
LadyG85 - Congrats hun!! Only just seen your BFP on your profile bit!! So pleased for you!
Hope everyone else is doing ok?  May this new year be filled with BFP's and the pitter patter of tiny feet x 
Im still so nervous though...hard not knowing if he/she is ok and still there....cant wait for the 17th! 
Love to all xxxx


----------



## 7november

hi Ladies. just an update from me:
Finished clomid yesterday   , cd 13 scan on 2nd and then hopefully trigger on 2nd. I am just praying that new year brings hjappiness and joy in our lives... and we all are blessed with our little bundles of joy....


----------



## LadyG85

Awww thank you Weezlet  absolutely over the moon!!! My scans on the 19th jan soo excited!!! 7november - I hope the new year brings you the happiness you deserve!   xxx


----------



## Pebble1

Huge congrats LadyG85 - wonderful news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyG85

Thank you Pebble    xxx


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, had my cd13 scan yesterday,16 mm ,12 mm follicle, trigger tonight, basting thursday... I am scared that I will ovulate before...


----------



## incognito

7november goodluck and dont be scared - do your OPK if your fear that. 
Its happened to me once before and I know how it feels.. had I done the opk at home I wouldnt have missed my chance to have a pregnancy as I ovulated overnight in between clinic visits. 

Starting my cycle, started taking gonal-f 75ui, going in on thursday for my first scans and then hopefully an increase in dosage to kick-start the process! Please keep my in your prayers


----------



## Weezlet

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick one from me...had a bit of a scare on Sunday evening. Started spotting early evening which got me a little worried but tried not to stress too much. Then the next time I went to the loo there was really heavy bleeding with clotting (sorry if tmi). I was heartbroken and really thought I was losing this baby...sobbed and sobbed. It lasted for a couple of hours but through the night and next morning it had stopped. As there was no pain or cramping and it did seem to stop I didnt go to A&E or anything. Phoned clinic first thing Monday morning but since it was a Bank Holiday they were obviously closed. So instead called the Early Pregnancy Unit at the same hosp and they had an opening Mon afternoon. Bleeding had completely stopped Monday so I felt a little better but still terrified that our baby was gone. 

Anyway...lay down and doc/nurse started scanning and there it was.....the tiniest little beating heart!!!!! More like a flickering dot on the screen! She saw a biggish clot same size and shape as the pregnancy sac so seems to think that that was a second pregnancy sac that didnt make it. She was very sweet and said she cant be 100% sure but from her experience that what it seemed to look like. So I may have started off with 2 babies. But I'm just so grateful and thankful that we have this little one who is hanging in there. Have next scan at the clinic on the 17th so just praying he/she is still going strong. I'm now 6.5weeks...still very early days   

Hope everyone else is doing ok? 7November - hope the basting goes ok today and you didnt ovulate already. Praying for you x

Thinking of you all and you're always in my prayers xxx


----------



## LadyG85

7november, hope your basting goes ok today  fingers crossed for you and that you dont drive yourself madd in the 2ww!  

And Weezlet I'm so happy for you! (Obviously sorry to hear you may have lost one baby but so happy you have one little heartbeat beating away!) I'm so scared now as I've heard alot of people on here say they have experienced bleeding and I'm such a worrier I don'y know what I'd do if that was me  Got my first scan on the 19th Jan so hoping for a happy healthy little beanie and HB!!    

Hope everyone else is ok too   xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Happy New Year girls, hope everyone had a nice time.

Weezlet - Glad to hear things are ok.  Hopefull it'll be a nice boring 8ish months for you now.
7november - Hope your IUI went ok and you're not struggling too much with the TWW.

AFM - I went back for a baseline scan on Wednesday and we're good to go on our next cycle.  I'm on daily injections this time to try and control when I OV a bit setter since we had to abandon the last cycle due to natural OV, so I'm on Gonal F again 150iu, 150iu, 75iu, 75iu, 75iu  Just hoping it doesn't make me over respond again, don't think I can face yet another abandoned cycle.  Back to the FC on Wednesday for a follicle scan and hopefully IUI on Thursday.  This cycle is freaking me out a bit to be honest because if it all goes ok and we have a full cycle then AF will be due on my 30th birthday!!!
Could be a brilliant or crap day I guess.

Lynn - Good luck today missus ;-)

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Suzie xx


----------



## LadyG85

Hiya Mrsmcc7, glad to hear your ready to go next cycle! Hopefully if your OTD falls on your birthday you'll have a double celebration! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you   xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

Weezlet what a nightmare for you but really wonderful news your baby is still hanging in there, nearly brought me to tears reading your story.  So pleased all is ok, wishing you all the best.


----------



## incognito

Weezlet, this is amazing news 

Started on 150iu for the past 3 days as the 75iu did nothing for my follicles.. going in today for a scan and hopefully some news as to the insemination date etc.. 
pray for me please!!


----------



## mrsmcc7

incognito said:


> Weezlet, this is amazing news
> 
> Started on 150iu for the past 3 days as the 75iu did nothing for my follicles.. going in today for a scan and hopefully some news as to the insemination date etc..
> pray for me please!!


Hope all went well yesterday incognito, did you get an insemination date?

S x


----------



## incognito

hey mrsmcc7, 
nope not yet.. apparently my follicles aren't responding to the gonal-f . Im on it for the next 3 days and another FS on wednesday. Hoping that something comes up on that day so that we can move ahead


----------



## mrsmcc7

incognito said:


> hey mrsmcc7,
> nope not yet.. apparently my follicles aren't responding to the gonal-f . Im on it for the next 3 days and another FS on wednesday. Hoping that something comes up on that day so that we can move ahead


You'll be keeping me company on Wednesday then, I have a scan at 8.10am to check follicles too. I've had a bit of a carry on getting the meds right - clomid makes me over stim (13 follicles on lowest dose) and they still haven't gotten the Gonal F doses right after 3 attempts!!! This month they've got me on 150iu CD5 and CD6 then 75iu CD7, 8 & 9!! Just hoping that when I go on Wednesday that I've not over stim'd again and that there are three nice fat follicles waiting to be triggered.

Keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Suzie xx


----------



## 7november

weezlet .. sorry to hear you had rough time... but glad that scan showed healthy heart beat. just relax... fingers crossed for you.
incognito and mrsmcc7 .. good luck... hope you have nice healthy follis by wednesday.
afm - basting on 5th . now on horrible 2ww. had some guests around yesterday andhad really bad hip pain. never had such bad, heavy hip pain.. dh seems to think implantation!  I hope he is right. They did not scan me b4 iui, so don't if ovulated b4 actual trigger, but scan a day before trigger showed 17 mm foll. so consultant seems to think I should be fine...


----------



## LadyG85

7november - glad to hear you had basting on the 5th!! The dreaded 2ww - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!  Hopefully your 17mm follie will be your little miracle  wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## incognito

prayers for you mrsmcc7 - the last cycle on Gonal-F, my follicles didnt respond either so maybe they are withdrawing to the drug. The doc can't switch meds mid-cycle so if no follies then will try different meds next cycle.  

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Friends,
I'll keep this short as I'm still living in what seems like a bad dream... We lost our little angel :-(
I had more bleeding last Saturday and went in to a private clinic for another scan as both clinic and EPU were closed as it was weekend. Heart rate was very slow for 7 weeks and gestation sac wasn't looking good. 
Bleeding had stopped again by sat afternoon.
Went in to EPU on Monday and they found no heartbeat. 
We've never been so heartbroken.
I had 3 options for the actual miscarriage but have decided to let it happen naturally. Don't want my angel being sucked our with a d&c and don't want any more meds right now. 
Last few days have been total blur. A week ago I was pregnant and now I'm not... Hurts so much xx


----------



## mrsmcc7

Oh Weezlet, I'm so so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news.  Thinking of you, DH and your angel baby and sending all my love your way.  Nothing will make it any easier to deal with, but take time to grieve and be there for each other hun.  
We're here when you need a shoulder or to rant.

Suzie xxxx


----------



## incognito

awww Weezlet.. your in my thoughts and prayers..   I can imagine how tough this time might be on you but please don't let this shatter your hopes! We're all here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on


----------



## mrsmcc7

Incognito - are you going for IUI today hun?  Just noticed your sig update that you had two good sized follicles.

Suzie x


----------



## loopee8

Weezlet - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Hold on tight to each other


----------



## LadyG85

Weezlet - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  Thinking of you and DH   xxx


----------



## 7november

weezelet...     tHINKING OF YOU AND DH. I can understand your pain, have been there. honey its a difficult time but the only positive thing you get from this is a reassurance that you can do it.. IUI  will work. stay positive... P.M  me if you want to talk..


----------



## incognito

mrsmcc7 - going in for a FS on Saturday.. doing OPk at home incase I ovulate spontaneously. As long as the follicles are maturing the doc said insemination will be sunday/monday depending on how things look on saturday


----------



## LadyG85

Good Luck incognito    hope things look well on Saturday in time for insemination xxx


----------



## mrsmcc7

incognito said:


> mrsmcc7 - going in for a FS on Saturday.. doing OPk at home incase I ovulate spontaneously. As long as the follicles are maturing the doc said insemination will be sunday/monday depending on how things look on saturday


Best of luck hun, hope you hold off until basting. Sadly ours was abandoned again due to over responding so doing some serious thinking about whether to continue with IUI or not.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Suzie x


----------



## incognito

LadyG85: Thank you.. hoping that my follicles stay in-tune with the meds and dont over-stimm 

mrsmcc7: are u serious? and don't they know why? there has to be an explanation to it especially since this isn't the first time you've over-stimulated. Its not like its your first IUI where they don;t know how your body will respond to the meds.. 
let me know if you want to talk/vent it out! hoping that things turn out in your favor next time around.. what are your plans here on forward?


----------



## Pebble1

Oh Weezlet - I have just seen your news and am so desperately sad for you. I do understand the grief and conflicting emotions you must be going through. When we lost our baby, it was at 9 weeks and I felt my world fall apart. It is so desperately unfair. 

Be very kind to yourself - it took me a very very long time to get over it and please dont feel that you should be doing/thinking or behaving in any way - it's okay to cope however you can. PM me if you wanted to talk  huge hugs xxxx


----------



## HQ1

Just seen you post Weezlet, I'm devastated for you. There are no words that can make this any easier for you, but you are in my thoughts and I   things work out for you - take care x


----------



## Martha Moo

Weezelet

So very sorry to read your sad news

  

Take good care of each other

Love Emxx


----------



## Jack5259

Weezlet

Im so sorry, its so unfair, and utterly devastatin for you and your hubbie. 

My thoughts are with you at this awful time., so sorry for you both.


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me posting here for a bit of advice.  I'm a newbie but also a long-time lurker and doing first cycle of medicated IUI.

I'm due to go in on tuesday for bloods and a baseline scan ( and to pick up the injections) by which point I will have been using buserelin spray for a week.  I'm not experiencing any side-effects from the nasal spray at all thankfully.  The nurse said I should have a bleed by wed but so far nothing, although said I should still come in even if no bleed.  My question is would they have to wait for a bleed or will the iui cycle go ahead anyway as planned?

I'd really appreciate any advice as its the not knowing what's going to be happening and when that is driving me crazy just now! I need to learn to not be so much of a control freak!

Thanks and baby dust to all.

EDIT - forgot to ask - will the scan be an internal scan or an ultrasound scan?  Just so that I can "prepare".
Thanks


----------



## incognito

welcome here frizzyhair..
if they have asked u to go in regardless of AF, that usually means they'll check whether you have a lining thick enough for a bleed and your blood-levels etc. If there is a thick lining they might give you some oral meds which will bring on your period and then give you clomid or injectibles and a schedule as to when you will be taking them. 
Your U/S will be internal as they will be checking your ovaries and uterus measurements etc. 

Goodluck and sending some baby-dust your way!!


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi incognito and thanks for the reply.
My cycles are usually pretty regular and wed would be CD27.  Not sure how the nasal spray would affect that but I guess that's probably what they're going to check from what you're saying.
Really eager to get going now and am just excited for the process to start but at the same time am reminding myself of the success rates so I don't get too optimistic.

Good luck in your journey too


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Frizzy

Welcome to the forum and also the best of luck to you for your treatment, and thank you for making me laugh with your first message of being a long time lurker. I have a bad toilet humour and you tickled it this morning!   

Good luck with alll the injections, I was on buserilin but not the nose spray it was all injections.  

 to you.


----------



## Weezlet

Thank you all so much for your kind and comforting words. Means a lot to have the support of you all x
We're getting there slowly...still so many constant reminders which I think will just be case of time heals. 
Seeing doc on 23rd Feb to see if we can have another cycle of IUI before our scheduled June IVF. 

Hope you're all ok.
Much love xxxx


----------



## Angel-wings222

Hi Weezlet just wanted to let you know that me & DH are sending you lots of cuddles and prayers x

Hi to Suzie and 7November x Also Hi to Everyone I hope that you are all well x


----------



## lynn1303

wheezlet , i'm so sorry u r going through so much pain hunni.  u and ur dh r in my prayers.  big hugs


----------



## Tara1984

Weezlet - so sorry to hear your sad news   Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers at this difficult time   x


----------



## incognito

Weezlet, Just take it a day at a time.. i can imagine how painful this time is  . Sending lots of         to you.


----------



## Weezlet

LadyG85 - Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow's scan! I know you must be soooo excited. Praying all is wonderfully healthy with you precious baby. 
Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## frizzyhair

Jack5259 said:


> Hi Frizzy
> 
> Welcome to the forum and also the best of luck to you for your treatment, and thank you for making me laugh with your first message of being a long time lurker. I have a bad toilet humour and you tickled it this morning!
> 
> Good luck with alll the injections, I was on buserilin but not the nose spray it was all injections.
> 
> to you.


Hi Jack5259, I had to think twice about why that was funny but I got it eventually - doh!

Well no AF and going back for re-scan next Mon by which time hopefully she will have arrived (they didn't give me anything to bring it on), I'll get my injections and we can finally get going.

Hmmmm, I should probably write out an auto-sig type thingy like everyone else - will get around to it eventually.


----------



## Pebble1

Hi everyone. I have not posted an update for several weeks after our 4th cycle was abandoned as I ovulated too soon. We tried naturally but i got AF on Christmas Day :-(  Since then we have picked ourselves up and tried one more time (I try and think of this as our 3rd cycle not our 5th as 2 were abandoned!!)  Anyway - I finally managed to persuade them to give me a medicated cycle so I was on clomid, had 2 good follies and was basted last week so currently on the second week of the 2ww. Feeling the most positive I have ever felt, which I know is good but I know it will mean i will fall further if it's not the result we are praying for. 

I have been reading all the posts every day so just wanted to come out of hibernation to say hi!


----------



## 7november

hi ladies.. I had a bfn today and after last 2 days of spotting af arrived today..        
starting clomid again tomm


----------



## Martha Moo

7november
sorry to read that AF has arrived  for this coming month

Pebble1  for the remainder of the 2ww why not pop across to the 2ww threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277895.432

 to those coming up for treatment

Em


----------



## incognito

LadyG85 - Goodluck for the scan! Hope everything goes great  

Pebble1 - sending you tonz and tonz of         - prayers are with you hun!! 

7november -


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, I was on this thread a while ago but I wasn't able to begin my iui at that time, I have now had my first scan, may I join you all again ? 
This is my first iui so not sure what to expect but am staying positve, any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

babydust to all


----------



## Pebble1

Hi Marie123 - welcome!! How exciting you have managed to get started finally  

7November - so sorry AF started  

AFM -  today I started to have twinges in my pelvic area like I normally get when AF is on it's way. Trying to not panic too much though. Only a few more days to go until I test.


----------



## incognito

Hi Marie123.. welcome to the thread.. I just went through my first IUI on gonal-F. what kind of tx have they recommended for you? Goodluck and lots of babydust your way!!


----------



## Tara1984

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is well?

Hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread - I had my first IUI 'basting' today so am now on my 2ww    It's going to be a long two weeks until testing day!!!

Is there anything I could be doing to improve the chances of this working??  I'm taking my folic acid/vitamins and avoiding hot baths etc but I just wondered if there was anything else? 

Tara x


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning Ladies, may I join this thread?  

My tx has changed in a matter of a week so instead of having ICSI, we are having IUI next week!!!!! 
About me, Im 39 in a few weeks time and myself and DP have been TTC for 8yrs. After My old GP telling us I was too old at 35 to have IVF tx, I felt numb at the thought of never being a mum. I wouldn't let it lie, so had to seek other medical advice.    After seeing another new GP, I was told that was rubbish and referred  me to IVFwales in Cardiff.    On the waiting list for 2 and half years and finally had our initial apt back last June 11. At that meeting I was told my BMI was over by 2 and half stone and DP had to stop smoking. We had 10 weeks to do this in, otherwise our nhs funding would have been canx! No pressure eh? DP attended nhs no smoking clinic, I did the 'optislim' meal replacement shakes from Lloyd's Pharmacy and a healthy food plan....and we did it! Funny how in life, If you want something that bad....you just get on with it and DO IT! lol
Anyway, I'm waffeling.....So ATM. Due to Male factor and my low AMH. Planned ICSI, Baseline scan started in Jan, started stimms, now on day 13....and only one Follie growing. currently on 14mm. I have Low AMH and this was a total shock for me as no-one had ever mentioned it before to me after my bloods had been taken. Been back and forth clinic checking my follie and to see if anymore have grown. Nurse seems to think as part of tx, the pill didnt help me at all and has messed up my natural hormones. ICSI was planned for next week, thats now been canx but as the follie is growing and we dont know if there is an eggie inside, it's worth a go for IUI.  Been told Sucess rate for ICSI aint good at this stage (due to lack of follies and size) and if I go to ec, it's classed as one go on nhs. So rather than waste the follie, we will try IUI. I'm not expecting to be a BFP but hey, as everyone keeps telling me, it only takes one sperm!  
Next cycle will be DHEA, no pill, and then stimms for ICSI. Last resort, egg donor. 
I hope everyone is well and tx is going to plan. Love to hear from you ladies who are going through sim situation and IUI.


hugs Ness xxxx


----------



## marie123

Hi thanks for the welcomes pebble and incognito.
Good luck with the testing Pebble  .
Incognito they are giving me 75 mg clomid and Puregon.  I am going to be injecting that later tonight   just trying to remember all the advice i was given about it! 
Hi Tara, if you get any tips send them this way! 
Nessy goodluck like you say it only takes one   

slightly confused as they are talking about treating me on day 9 but my natural clycle is 34 days ovulating on day 18.  I guess they know what they are doing!

Babydust to you all


----------



## Pebble1

Morning ladies. Last 2 days on 2ww and am officially obsessed! By now I would normally have spotting but nothing even though trips to the loo are nerve wracking!  I nearly tested early this morning but resisted. I feel so nervous and hopeful - could this really have worked? Will keep you posted. 

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday!


----------



## incognito

Pebble1 - All the best hun!!    sending you lots and lots of babydust!!


----------



## Pebble1

Morning - test day and it is a BFN. After 5 cycles this is the end of our IUI journey. Can't do anymore. Both so disappointed and upset. Will phone clinic today to get referred for IVF :-(


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Pebble 

Im sorrry about your IUI attempts.  I had four and none of them worked, and am now on the list for IVF and now officially terrified.  IUI does have a low success rate, but the disappointment is still so bad.  How long will you have to wait for the IVF, we can go mad together then, mine is in June,  DH is so chilled about it, but then he doesnt have the hormones to contend with.  

 to you and you never know, it may happen whilst your waiting for the IVF. This whole treatment is stressful enough as it is and sometimes I wonder if it doesnt help because of the stress levels!!  Its hard to relax with all the drugs etc but there are success stories and, stay positive, it will happen.


----------



## 7november

pebble    
nessy baby, tara welcome...


----------



## Weezlet

Pebble, 7november - So sorry to hear you didnt get the results you were both so desperately hoping for. It's such a difficult and painful journey we're all on...but we CANT lose hope that one day we will conquer this crappy infertility. Dont let it win! 

Jack5259 - we've also got a June IVF date...hoping to maybe get another IUI in while we wait...will have to see what doc says next month.  It does seem an age away but hang in there! I'll be thinking of you along the way xx

Marie123 - Welcome hun and all the best with your IUI. 

Tara - Hi hun...welcome to the board. Good luck with your 2ww...it is the longest 2 weeks of your life!! Just keep eating healthy and have some early nights and good alone time with your DH...and try and take some time for yourself and really try and relax and not focus too much on the whole treatment and the possible outcomes. After our 2nd IUI failed...the one which I felt so positive about and really thought that that was the one we were going to get our BFP with, I was so heartbroken....the whole of that 2ww I was really obsessing over it and being positive but getting SOOOO hopeful. And when it ended in my AF coming few days before my OTD I truly was heartbroken. So with the 3rd IUI although I was still staying positive I honestly made an effort not to constantly think "it HAS to be the good result we're hoping for"...I was almost just going through the motions....if you know what I mean...eating well and staying relaxed and thinking "it would be so nice if I got our BFP but it may not happen...so lets just wait and see"....and I really did wait it out to the OTD and did not test early and when I did test on my OTD...thinking "I'm testing cos AF hasn't arrived...but I'm probably just going to be late this month" I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the words "Pregnant" on the test stick!! 
Sadly for me it ended in miscarriage at 7 weeks (just recently at the beginning of this month)...BUT.... I WAS pregnant! For the first time in the 5 years we've been trying, I held that positive stick in my hand and a few weeks after that saw and then heard our angel's heartbeat!! 
So without sounding all glum and gloomy, be realistic and dont build your hopes up TOO much. But always stay positive and have a really relaxed attitude about it (as relaxed as possible...I KNOW it's not easy!!). I hope I haven't sounded contradictory... I just mean keep your mind active on other stuff during this 2 week wait....get stuck into a good book if you enjoy reading, or meet up with friends and have some laughs...maybe get stuck into a little DIY (not too laboursome!) at home....but just look after yourself and have a positive outlook on everything but at the same time let yourself know that there is a possibility it may not work this time...BUT YOU WILL GET THERE ONE DAY!

Ness - nice to have you on here! It's a great board to get you through the treatment process and the waiting periods! All the best with the IUI hun...keep us all posted on your progress xx

AFM - well, as I mentioned on here a few days ago I chose to let the miscarriage happen naturally and on Thursday last week I passed the pregnancy sac at home. It was an incredibly sad and emotional day...Hubby and I felt a bit like zombies that day....but we had some special time together (and with our Pup!) Thursday, Friday and the rest of the weekend and we're slowly getting emotionally stronger. We'll never lose hope and just know that our perfect, healthy baby is just waiting for us to be his/her/their parents! My faith keeps me going!!

Think of each of you all the time xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pebble1

Jack, 7November and Weezlet - thank you so much for responding. I have been a zombie all day and have been struggling to control the tears at work. This time feels worse than any other as I honestly believed I was pregnant. AF still has not turned up but praying it will be soon.

I spoke to the clinic and they are going to sort the paperwork for referral to IVF. Hopefully we will start May/June time. I just can't believe it has come to this. 3 years of heartache and still no closer to being a mum. I totally do not have my head around the whole IVF thing - is this really happening to me? Seems like we will be going through it together Jack and  Weezlet. 

Thank you for your support today. I am on the train home, fighting back tears and looking forward to putting my pjs on. A raw day but I know we'll get through it. Xx


----------



## Jack5259

Poor you pebble, Im totally with you here, and can only sympathise when the dreaded begins at work, not only is it bad it starts at all, but at work is dire!    
Looks like we are in this together,  .  Are you taking the folic acid tablets?  I often forget as Ive taken them for so long I dont see how they could work.  
Amazing, I was reading up about a news presenter who had four IVF attempts, and then went on to conceive naturally.  Our bodies are strange, but try not to stress too much, easier said then done though.,  I know someone at work, who had an IVF attempt, it was suyccessful and shen then went on to conceive her other two children naturally.  Its mental, almost like the IVF and treatments give the fertility a boost!  
  to you all.


----------



## 7november

jack you r spot on...  this is confusing  but u never know...

weezelet    , our angels have given a hope that it might and will work... stay positive...

AFM:last day of clomid today, 12 day scan 30th and then hopefully iui (wed/thursday)


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi peeps....hope all is well. 
IUI went all ok today.  A little uncomfortable, a bit of pain...but oh so worth it. All over in about 10mins. Rested for a further 10mins.  I got to say, the team at IVFWales there are brilliant. 
My 'Chesney', the one and only follie now has one million mega washed swimmers waiting for eggie aboard the mother ship.      
I came home and got into my 'comfy' clothes and chilled out all afternoon, whilst watching chick flicks.  Ate grapes,  chocolate beuno's and drank pineapple juice. Now got cramping, but reasured it's all normal.
I'm not getting too excited, but at the same time, I'm really positive for my bodies sake...if that makes any sense? 

I'm now officially PUPO and OTD is 9th Feb...... I'm now in the 2ww of total madness!  
Hope all is good with everyone. 
ness x


----------



## HQ1

So Jack, Weezlet, Pebble looks like we are all going to be doing IVF at the same time as we are waiting for a date in June. Pebble I know exactly what you mean I still haven't got my head around the fact that we have got to the IVF stage. It's a really wierd time now as well because you feel a bit in limbo.
We are still trying but I kind of feel it's a bit pointless as I think if we were going to conceive naturally we would have done it by now, but I'm just going to enjoy the trying!!!!!
It also feels like life is a bit on hold, we really want to book a holiday to have something to look forward to but because we don't know when we are going to be doing IVF, and how I am going to feel we don't want to commit. I have to say though I do feel less stressed at the minute and have been able to switch off to it, so hopefully you guys can too.


----------



## Jack5259

Hi All 

HQ1, we were invited away with some friends in June but we said no because IVF that month.  It does rather put your life on hold as you say.  I too am a little shocked that it has got to this stage, but we are still trying, I am taking those Pregnacare tablets, they cost £8, (trying to conceive ones) and the ones you buy once you have conceived cost a lot less,  GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  
Good luck Nessy with your IUI, I totally get what you are saying, I think being positive does have an effect, some say it helps to think you are pregnant... The two week thing is a nightmare but please let us know how you are doing,


----------



## HQ1

Yeah Jack I'm trying the pregnacare too worth a try!


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, 

hq1, weezlet pebble and jack good luck on the rest of your journey and hope it brings you all bfp's very soon. 
Weezlet your post really moved me, your post was definitely good advice and i will be trying to remember to be positive and realistic on my first iui. 
Nessy  hope your 2ww goes quickly, babydust to you. 
November7 looks like our  2ww will be the same time - goodluck. 

Had my last scan today 3 follies measuring 13 14 and 15mm, is that good? I have no idea lol but feel quite positive atm so hope that feeling stays. 
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Nessybaby

hi everyone....  

Jack - get those vits down you! and folic acid.... 
marie123 - Go follies, Go! thats brill, they are growing nicely. My Chesney - The one and only follie was 14mm and then on last scan he went to 20mm. So your doing brilliant hun!  Lots of PMA! 
HQ1 -  defo get the vits down you! 
Pebble1 - awww hugs.. But you know what? IVF will be a positive for you hun, I know it's hard to think like this, but I'm a true believer in PMA! May/ June will come around before you know it. Be strong xxx

ATM- I'm on my 2ww and going bonkers. Slight twinge, cramp, pain...I'm paranoid it's AF coming. But still trying to focus on all the rational reasons too    keeping busy without over doing it. What will be, will be xxxxx    

Hope all is ok, have a good weekend. hugs, 
Ness xxxx


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Ladies, can I interupt and ask a quick question?  

Does anyone know where I can find a good summary of IUI and how it works?

I am due to start IVF at the end of April, but I am trying to get a BFP by trying the ole fashioned way before that!  Unfortunately my DP is away next time I ovulate so I am considering IUI in his absence.  Are all IUI cycles medicated? Or can you do one without? Ideally I dont want to pump myself up with anymore drugs prior to the IVF in April.

Any steer would be appreciated!

Good luck &    to you all

Jx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Nessy I am trying hard with the PMA! thanks for the well wishes, just wondered if your treatment works will you be calling your little one Chesney thn too?!   H0pe your 2ww is going quickly for you! 

Jasmine, I am a bit of a novice at this (its my first cycle) but i'm pretty sure you DP would have to do a sample on the day (i'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong!) so i'm not sure that would help you.  But you can have medicated and unmedicated cycles of iui.  Goodluck and babydust.


----------



## 7november

Hi Ladies, 
Jasmine... usually for iui they would ask your dp to provide sample same day, discuss with your clinic, if they are happy to do it on frozen sample as they sometimes would on a donor sperm.. worth asking!.. u can have iui without medication, discuss with clinic, when your opk shows positive call them to arrange appt for iui.

Marie... follis look godd for you. Last time when i had a bfp I only had one follicle..
Nessy baby.. good luck dear fingers crossed for you.. cramping could be a good sign for implantation. do not woorry
AFM:  I had my 12 day scan yesterday 18mm folli on rt and 15.5 on left. trigger shot tonight, IUI  thursday morning. Please pray for me..can not g through this any more...


----------



## Jasmine3

thanks for your advice ladies - I have spoke n to my clinic and Im going in for a scan on saturday to take a look and see whats going on (I havent found my LH surge these last two months...)  Consulant is keen to avoid any medical intervention so close to another IVF, so not really sure how it will all work - Even if he does find some follies there is no garantee of an egg (I have just had a failed IVF - 4 follies, and no eggs...) so not really feeling very positive.

Clinic also want to avoid using frozen sperm - DP is away from CD14 so lets hope I dont need his services after that!

Feels weird to be looking at IUI after three failed IVFs (i know most people start with IUI !) but as IVF has never worked for me, and the only way I have been successful in the past was the ole fashioned way, maybe all my body needs is a leg up - pardon the pun  

 to all those waiting and      to all those cycling at the moment

Jx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hay Jasmine, 
I know it may seem weird moving from IUI after IVF, seems like your going backwards, but there are so many success stories, so please stay positive! 
I have been currently on ICSI cycle and I only had one follie after stimms....so last minute, right before ec, we changed to IUI as to not waste the possible chances of fert.. Ok, there may not be an egg in that One and only follie...my Chesney, but stay positive. Mother nature and our bodies have some weird and wonderful ways of dealing with procedres xxxx

7November = all the best with your follies, thinking of you x  

all the best to all who is on a cycle atm xx


----------



## Jasmine3

Nessybaby - thanks hun, your right, weird things happen when you least expect them (I only have to look at my own story!!!)  Im keeping everything crossed for you - keep singing to Chesney   

Jx


----------



## marie123

hi everyone, 

well its officially 2ww for me tx was this afternoon.  DH sample was really good (that was a surprise).  After a few hiccups at the clinic, mostly caused by me leaving all the paperwork in the path lab (i was VERY focussed on keeping   warm! lol.) It was ok tho as a played the blonde card  .  My only concern is that i had ovulation pains on Saturday?! which would be too early but hopefully it was my imagination, will be tracking my cycle properly next time.  oh well I have done all I can do now so PMA for 14 days. 

7november its good to know that you have been successful with iui   for Thursday  
Nessy and Jasmine  keep up the PMA hope all is going well.
babydust to all wherever you are in your cycles.


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hello everyone can i join u all. We start IUI on fri 3rd feb  and cannot wait, I'm counting down the days  
We had 3 IUIs back in 2007 and got dd on the 3rd go but hoping for the 1st time lucky this time as we all do. I to had a blonde moment on mon when I went in 4 a scan after talking to the nurse, I thought she said mon but she said fri whoops lol
I know just how much the 2ww can send u crazy as af pains are the same as pregnancy :/ 
Anyway I'm going on now I'm wishing you all good luck and sending lots of baby dust 
Twinbutterfly


----------



## 7november

HI, LADIES HAD TRIGGER SHOT YESTERDAY, GOING FOR iui TOMM. MORNING


----------



## Weezlet

All the best Marie123 with your 2ww. Just look after yourself and keep smiling xxxx
7November - Good luck for tomorrow's IUI...praying loads for you xxx

xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, 

Thanks weezlet!
7November good luck for tomorrow.
Welcome twin butterfly, fx for a first time lucky cycle!


----------



## 7november

hi ladies, had IUI today, now officially on 2ww again


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi Girls, sorry I've not posted for a while.

Good luck to everyone on the TWW or growing some nice juicy follies, fingers crossed for you all.

We went for a scan on Tuesday to start our next IUI cycle, which we had already decided was going to be our last, only to find there are still 3 follicles hanging around from the last abandoned cycle 9 follicles last time)  I've never had follicles left even when I had 13, so think this one just wasn't meant to be from the off.
We'd decided that we had to stop, as we've been having IUI treatment since September and only actually had one complete cycle in all that time and it just doesn't seem to be working very well for us at all.  It wasn't an easy decision, as we still have 5 NHS goes left, but we've already been ref'd for IVF and should reach the top of the list in March and after a lot of talking we thought it would be best to give my body a couple of months break before we start IVF.

So, no more treatment for us for a while now then it's the massive step I didn't want to have to take to IVF.  Trying to be positive though and hoping it works for us.  On a more positive note, it was my 30th birthday last week and hubby booked us a two week holiday to Mexico in September instead of a pressie, so have something wonderful to look forward to.

Best of luck to everyone, and here's hoping for plenty of good news on here soon.

Take care girls

Suzie xx


----------



## 7november

mrsmcc7 -     , honey you know your body very well. may be that is the right thing for you.. good luck with IVF, stay positive... this is a long and difficult but i am hoping at the end we all could happily say it is worth it.


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Mrsmcc 

I hope you enjoy your break, you never know, when you relax etc, and not worry about treatment and drugs, and follies, other things may just happen naturally!  Ive heard it many times.  

Like you I didnt want it to get this far as to IVF but it has better success rates then IUI,  stay   or try, I know it can be hard sometimes!  

My AF came this morning, I was two days late, didnt take a pregnancy test, but was thinking and hoping it could be, but just couldnt bare staring at a blank screen again!  Even with no treatmentm when you are late, there is always that tiny glimmer of hope, until the decorators arrive, I got reallyupset about it all this morning, but ok now. ish.   Hormones on the go again!  

Hope everyelse ok today?


----------



## lynn1303

Hi ladies

Well it's that time again. I'm back on iui bandwagon. Will start my clOmid tomorrow and my gonal f 225 injections next week. Fx

Jack I think if I saw another negative pg test I'd throw it out the window. We always hope and pray for a miracle they do happen.  


Xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly

hey ladies
hope everyones well good luck to everyone on there 2ww will b    for you all.

we have finally started today on the menopur injections after a year of saving. feel fine in myself so far so let the growing being lol. Not back now till wed which seems along time away. I thought i was scanned every 3 days on my last iui but going with the flow and holding on to my faith in IUI 
twinbutterfly x


----------



## marie123

hi everyone, hope you are all well whever you are in your cycles and tx.

I have to post this questions because I am driving myself insane.  I am 7 days into 2ww, and and having a few "possible signs" (I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot.)  What I want to know is if the tx drugs I took (puregon and ovidrel) could be responsible for slight sickness when eating, sore breasts (which i don't normally get) and increased cm (sorry if tmi).  Realistically i know i should just wait for day 14 and test but its going soooo slooooow! also how early can i test without it being false? sorry for the me post but going


----------



## mrsmcc7

marie123 said:


> hi everyone, hope you are all well whever you are in your cycles and tx.
> 
> I have to post this questions because I am driving myself insane. I am 7 days into 2ww, and and having a few "possible signs" (I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot.) What I want to know is if the tx drugs I took (puregon and ovidrel) could be responsible for slight sickness when eating, sore breasts (which i don't normally get) and increased cm (sorry if tmi). Realistically i know i should just wait for day 14 and test but its going soooo slooooow! also how early can i test without it being false? sorry for the me post but going


Hiya hun

Yeah, the drugs (trigger) can give pg like symptoms I'm afraid. They also advise not to test before 14 dptrigger as there can still be some hormones in your body which could give a false positive.

Hugs, it's the longest two weeks in the world isn't it. Fingers crossed for you.

S xx


----------



## lynn1303

damn right mrs mcc  i think time stands still when on 2ww!!!

well ladies i'm stimming again, 5 days of clomid and start injections today.  gonal f 225  have my first scan next monday then start my nights on monday. always on a tx cycwtfle when i'm on nights. WTF


----------



## Jasmine3

Marie - The 2ww should be renamed as the 12 month wait - or so it feels like it! As others have said the symptoms can be down to the drugs/pessaries if you are on them..... not long to go now... 

Lynne & twinbutterfly Good luck with the Stimming  
7 November - Hope you are managing to keep busy during your wait
Jack5259 - Sorry the   appeared - she must have popped over to you when she left me!
Mrs MCC - sorry to hear about the abandoned cycles & the left over follies - I think our bodies just behave randomly from month to month - I four follies and no eggs in my last IVF - devastating to wake up from the GA be excitied to hear how many I got, only to find out they didnt get any.... so I know how you feel    

AFM, I had a scan at the weekend which went well – the consultant said  I continued to be a medical miracle as I has more follies than I should according to my non existent Amh - he even said he wanted to retest me just incase first was a mistake! I told him politely to get stuffed!!    He also suggested throwing out the pee stick and relaxing  - easier said than done  

Lining looks good 5mm good for day 7, four follies with one dominant on right at 11mm and two slower ones on left. He said it all correlated really well to where I shud be at CD7 & has pinpointed two key days when DP and I should get down to business. (we will not be doing IUI this month - but going for it the ole fashioned way!!  ) He will scan me again next Saturday to make sure I have ovulated... I guess that's as much as he, I and DP can do! So not sure what how this all helps apart from I have just parted with yet more cash but I guess it gives me the reassurance that there are some follies in there so I can chill out a bit! DP will be happy as he doesn't have 2 perform twice a day, so I guess that's a good thing!! Just need to decide if I am going to chuck out the pee sticks....  

Just one quick question in IUI - how large do the follicles have to be before they do the IUI?? And in IUI do they give you a trigger shot?

Love to all
Jx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Jasmine3
I had 1 x 20mm follicle when they gave me a trigger shot. Trigger shot was at 12noon and IUI was at 1230 the next day (DP had to be at clinic at 1030 to give sample - 81million warriors, good boy!!!)

best of luck  xxxx


----------



## broody23

Hey all

Loopee, you had your basting on the same day as me and I had my trigger shot exactly 24.5 hours before hand, how freaky. i must admit I have been very naughty and tested today and got a bfn, my otd is not until friday but other people have said that I may have to wait longer. I really regret testing now as it just disappointed me so much but I suppose at least one good thing is that i know my trigger shot is out of my system so if by some miracle I do manage to get a bfp later on then I will know its not a false positive

The 2ww is now starting to drive me completely insane to be honest, how is everyone else coping?

Broody xxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Broody
how strange that our cycles are exactly the same! Best of luck to you. Sorry that you are torturing yourself by testing early....I am doing my best to avoid that. My hospital told me to test 18 days after the basting, but I won't wait that long! I'm going to wait til Saturday, which is 16 days. I'm trying not to go insane, but the days are dragging. Work is keeping me busy, and it is mainly desk work so nothing strenuous. I would be going   if I were sitting at home.

lets hope for lots more BFP's for FEB

x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Thankyou so much for your replies mrsmcc, Lynn and Jasmine.  I suspected that the shots could give symptoms so I am just being patient(ish) will definitely not test early it only confuses things.

Jasmine keep growing those follies!
 back mrsmcc
hope your scans go well Lynn
Broody and loopee hope the wait til testing goes quickly and you get your bfp's!

babydust to you all


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi everyone, Can I join you over here?  I'm on  the Central Scotland Board too as just about to have 1st IUI at GRI.

I had 8 days of stimming on 150iu Menopur (plus Suprecur nasal spray) and on my day8 scan had 1 follie at 19mm and "3 pluses" (if anyone knows what this means please tell me!) on the left and nothing on my right   Taking my booster shot tonight and we go in on Thursday.  

We are in the unexplained category as DH results came back perfect and no known issues with me, although my AMH is on the low side for my age (<4).

Good luck to everyone on their journey.


----------



## twinbutterfly

hello everyone,
                    back from the hosiptal and more jabs for another 5 days but should be ready next week for IUI  finding the jabs really hard, seem to bleed with every jab but been shown again today so fingers crossed they go better.

Hope everyone is doing ok thank you for the welcomes and good look to you all
twinbutterfly


----------



## marie123

Welcome Frizzy, hope all went well today  
twin butterfly, I hope your jabs get better, do you do them yourself or does dp do them? 
hello everyone else hope those of you on 2ww are doing ok.
afm its day 9 of 2ww trying to keep that pma! 

Ps Yay its nearly friday


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi everyone   
                    hope your all doing ok, its snowing here love it.
hi marie123 yes i do my own jabs as dont think my dh could do them as he hates needles lol. im finding them alot easier now ive got the hang of it.  
Roll on next week when hopefully i will b ready for iui and no more jabs,cant wait 2 get on the 2ww. hope the ladies on 2ww r good. will b thinking about u all     twinbutterfly xx


----------



## loopee8

hi all 
just to keep this thread updated, I am out this cycle, got AF on Wednesday afternoon, i am back at Homerton this morning for a scan to hopefully clear me to start on IUI meds straight away. onwards and upwards is what I am saying to myself!
best of luck to you all
xxxx


----------



## lynn1303

Loopee I'm sorry hunni. I've never made it to otd either. Big hugs and fx u can get started straight away again. My clinic won't give me an answer for why it happens and they also don't use any supps. Hopefully ur clinic will be more informative. 

I'm still stimming. Roll on Monday for scan. Xx


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi everyone,
Marie, basting went fine on Thursday, in and out in half an hour (excuse the pun! lol).  Felt a bit bloated/tender after that so took it easy for the rest of the day, had day off work  .  We DTD this morning aswell to give the IUI a little extra help.   for a positive result on my OTD which is 24th feb.  I just have the lovely pessaries to look forward to now - oh the joys!

would you believe - as I have been typing this I've had a text to say my cousins had her baby boy, so probably have to do the whole "go visit, coo over new baby" thing at the weekend - something else to look forward to   

Loopee, sorry your out this time, FX for the next go.
Broody - hope you had good news today.


----------



## broody23

Hey

Just to let you all know it was a bfn today, am gutted

Broody xxx


----------



## marie123

Hi all,

Broody and Loopee sorry it was a bfn, but as you say loopee onwards and upwards, good luck to you both for your next cycles  

Twinbutterfly glad you are getting the hang of it, I intended to do mine myself but DH wanted to and is surprisingly good at it so i'm really lucky with that. (I am still a wimp about it tho   ) 

Frizzy   for you for the 24th, my otd is 14th Feb, so hoping for a very happy valentines (we can but hope!)

Have a fab weekend everyone   x


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Ladies - hope you all had a good weekend - Just a quick question, after you have had IUI are you told to stop all  
Im just stressing a bit  - as you know I didnt have IUI but had timed BMS based on my scans to check follies/ovu - In a moment of weakness we had BMS 3 days after I had my Ovu BMS - now Im worried that all the   might have affected my chances - Am i going  ??

Jx


----------



## marie123

Jasmine i was told to baby dance as much as i liked. 

just to let you all know i am out this month :-( 

babydust to all


----------



## Jasmine3

Broody23 & Marie123 so sorry to hear your news        This whole process is such a rollercoaster, one minute your up, next minute your hanging upside down gasping for air.  Did they give you an explanation?? Take your time to regroup & recover

  

Jx


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies
          sorry to hear some off you have had bfn  all i can say is keep going and IUI can work, it sometimes takes afew goes. took us 3 IUIs but 4 lots of drugs to get our dd and we nearly moved to IVF. sending hugs    

I'm now on day 12 and fell very heavy, hopefully will be ready for IUI on Fri (which is my birthday) folls to small at min. I have 1 at 1.2 and 1 at 1.1 and lining 10.3 so getting there slowly but surely   

I know i will be heart broken if it doesn't work but we will keep trying as know it can take afew goes. Is there anybody else around the same days in cycle as me? we are back Thurs so keep praying for us    

Hope your all having a great valentines day 
Twinbutterfly


----------



## lynn1303

Hiya twin butterfly. I'm on cd13. Still stimming. On first scan I had nothing to show. Fx  I have a scan today at 3.20. I'm hoping I don't get cancelled. Xxxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Lynn1303
good luck for your scan today.

Hi twinbutterfly. Good luck for your treatment too. Do you have a dd from previous IUI? That gives me hope! Thanks  

AFM,  I am on CD8. My last cycle I was given trigger shot on CD18 so I know it can take a while - everyone is different. I am back for a scan on Friday (CD10) to see how I am progressing. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies, It's been a while since I lasted posted on here, about a week now. 

Just to update you, sadly AF came 4 days before OTD and so my 'Chesney' one and only follie didnt make it and IUI was unsucessful. I'm ok and it was a long shot going from originaly ICSI to IUI because I have low amh and not responded well to producing follies. 
Next tx is planned for May/June for ICSI and I'm now on DHEA drugs to help with hormones to hopefully produce eggs. 

I wish everyone on this thread the very best, positive vibes all the way and I so hope BFP comes along! 
love and hugs 
Ness xx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies 
          yes we have a dd who is 3years old from IUI. So I know it does work it's just getting it right. This cycle they are giving me the same drugs as we had with dd and fingers crossed it is growing my folls just the same on each scan. Back in tomorrow for my scan  


Nessybaby sending hugs and fingers crossed for your next cycle  


Lynn1303 good luck with your cycle we found its not till the 2nd scan that things start 2 move. I nearly stim for 14 days so hoping this cycle will be the same as its my birthday fri and would love to have iUi on that day as with my dd we had iUi on my Dh birthday .. I'm mad I know lol 
Anyway here's lots of baby dust     
Twinbutterfly


----------



## hilly35

Nessybaby - sorry to hear your news. I have seen some of your posts and was keeping everything crossed for you. Best of luck with your next attempt. 
Twinbutterfly - sendin you lots of      for your scan tomorrow. Hoep those follies behave themselves!


----------



## frizzyhair

Marie/Nessybaby, Sorry to hear about your BFN's best of luck for next time.

I still have over a week to go till my OTD, and trying not to symptom-spot but it's just so hard!  I don't really feel/notice anything different so psyching myself up for a BFN.


----------



## Jasmine3

nessybaby, so sorry to hear that Chesney didnt make it - I was just thinking of your earlier when I spotted Chesney on a "Vanish" cleaner advert!  I do know someone who got pregnant with and IVF to IUI conversion, so dont give up hope just yet.  Ive just started DHEA too, its probably a bit late for my cycle in April, but who knows? Big   

Twinbutterfly - I always stim for 14 days too for IVF - however in this last cycle (when I had 4 follies and no eggs) I only stimmed for 11, Im convinced this was the reason things didnt work for me.  Will keep    for you.

Loopy & Lynn - Good luck to you both! Frizzyhair when do you test?    

AFM thanks for the reassurances on BMS and its affect on my chances for the elusive BFP   DP has now left the country so no turbulence for me for a while!   My scan at the weekend went well and showed I had ovulated, so atleast I now know my plumbing is working. Doc has put on one pessary a day just to give things a helping hand - Do you IUI ladies all get put on progesterone support??  I would be interested to know!  How long after IUI do you usually test?? - As I havent been technically IUI'd, Im not sure when to test. Probably just go with normal cycle dates.... thats assuming the witch doesnt appear before hand! 

  to all

Jx


----------



## frizzyhair

Jasmine3 said:


> Frizzyhair when do you test?


Hi Jasmine, I test on the 24th Feb so 9 days left. I had taken that day off work for something else anyway so that worked out well. I am also on the loverly progesterone pessaries (2 a day) but I wasn't sure I needed it as I have no problems with my lining. Oh well, can't hurt I suppose. 

Wishing you the best


----------



## Jasmine3

Frizzy - interesting to note about the pessaries - i was told they use it in IVF because the EC procedure damages the follicle, so it may not produce enough progesterone - I think they are put everyone on it now just in case....

Thankfully Im only on one a day, but still feel a bit bloated (and of course yucky!!) I will probably test on the 25th (CD2 but I may be cautious as on my last BFP, I was testing from CD26 onwards and it was neg, only at CD32 did I finally get a positive  - that said I was using cheapy internet supposed high sensitivity Preg Tests - If youve got some - throw them in the bin!!  - I got a positive with CBlue on CD32 but not until CD40 did the "high sensitivity" ones show a BFP. 

Good luck   

Jx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies
Just back from my scan and got 1 at 1.6 and 1.4 but got fluid in my womb, which means my body is saying its ready. Had my hcg jab this morning and back in the morning for iui:/ I always thought follies had 2 b at least 1.9 to work?!? I don't feel I'm ready for iui just yet but fingers crossed it works.
Had anybody else had iui with small follies? 
Hope your all doing ok? Sending baby dust to you all
Twinbutterfly x


----------



## 7november

hi ladies it's bfn for me...       can't believe I had high hopes this time think for the first time there were 2 good size follicles instead of just one... am gutted      
waiting for af to start crazy clomid again. this will be our last IUI  attempt.


----------



## Jack5259

Sorry 7November, thats all I can say, as having had four IUIs myself, there is not much more to say to console you,  other then we know what you are going through, and are here for you.


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, Thanks for your messages.
7 november and  nessybaby so sorry for your bfn's.
Jasmine I got no explanation just an "oh well we'd best write a prescription" guess its run of the mill to them!  I was told to test 14 days later if that helps you. 
Twin butterfly hope all is going well  
fx for everyone on their 2ww hope you all get the bfp's you deserve. 

Its day 5 for me, on the plus side iui did give me a perfect 28 day cycle so I guess thats good, anyone else at about the same place ? 

babydust to you all


----------



## incognito

Hello ladies..
hope everyone is doing ok? i've been away for a few weeks just wanted to gather myself before I started up again. waiting for my next AF cycle to start up on the injectibles again.. thought about taking a break this time.. will have to go to the doctor to get my AF induced though 
im just wishing that I just magically end up pregnant and dont have to go the iui route.. the process is just such a rollercaoster ride


----------



## twinbutterfly

hello ladies

welcome back incognito  hope your af shows up soon this really is a rollcoaster at time.
i had my iui yesterday on my birthday so hopefully a good omen     now on day 2 of the 2ww and not feeling to good at all. very sore and tender and feel rather sick at time.
hope everyone is doing ok and having a good weekend
Twinbutterflyx


----------



## greenscholar

Hello ladies, Ive been on this site for a while but been on other threads while we have been trying to decide what to you. TTC for 18months with UI, all tests have been normal although i haven't had the one to look at my eggs / follicles that some people have talked about (AMH?) 
we are waiting for an appt at fertility clinic afterbeing referred on by our specialist / consultant for IVF but we don't want to do this as a first line and would prefer to try IUI first. This may be a really stupid question  but can you have IUI without me doing the drugs/hormones etc? we were initially told by our GP that this was possible (just wait for normal ovulation time and then have DH 'spun' swimmers injected, but have since realised our GP knows v.v.little!! grr)
any advice /info gratefully received
wishing you all luck in your current plans xxx


----------



## Jack5259

Hi Greenscholar 

I have had IUI's and, they need to give you drugs in order to triger ovulation to get the timing right, and also build your eggs up, in my case anyway, maybe different for you but I do know that with the IUI the timing is a crucial factor so as they can put the swimmers up there to hopefully collide with the egg coming down the tube.  Good luck with it. Im having IVF as IUI did not work for me but I know it does work for some.  
Im pretty sure that IVF is the last resort as it is the most expensive treatment, and you have to go through a regime of treatments first, I had clomid to start with, then went on to have four attempts at IUI.  Hope it works for you,


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone  

green scholar I was given the choice to have six cycles of unmedicated iui or three cycles of medicated (i opted for the three with medication) so I think it can be done it just depends on individual cases, goodluck with it all. 

Twinbutterfly I hope the 2ww goes quickly and that you feel better soon  

Incognito good luck for your next cycle (hopefully that magic you're talking about will work tho  )


----------



## greenscholar

Thanks marie and Jack, that helps  
We are self- funding so think we should get the option to do what we want,but referring consultant tried to persuade us that we should skip IUI and go to IVF which to us seems to be a bit of a leap forwards. I would love to try one unmedicated first then if poss so will discuss at our appt I guess. 
Thanks ladies, enjoy the rest of your weekends xx


----------



## Jack5259

Good luck Greenscholar, IVF has a higher success rate then IUI,


----------



## frizzyhair

twinbutterfly, fingers x'd the 2ww goes quickly for you.

I'm currently 9dpiui today and don't feel very positive.  I'm watching the whitney houston service with tears streaming down my face  - I wouldn't even say I was ever a really big fan .  So I'm guessing these are PMT symptoms as I generally have been feeling down the last day or so, it's just so hard to stay positive as I don't want to get my hopes up only to be disappointed.  This is only my 1st round, I take my hat off to you ladies that have sadly been through this round after round.
 we all get that BFP very very soon.


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies hope your having a good sat night  

Frizzyhair- sorry to hear your feeling so down but know just how u feel. you dont want to think maybe it will work and you dont want to think it wont. we cant win lol This is my 4th round at IUI and got my dd on round 3 so now nearly 4 years on we are trying again. Every cycle is different BUT it does get easier, even tho im sending myself crazy all ready  Try to relax and stay positive i know its hard but wishing you all the best heres some baby dust coming your way  

Thank you for everyones suppourt it really does help  feel alot better this evening.
twinbutterfly


----------



## lynn1303

hey girlies

twinbutterfly i hope to be joining on the 2ww as of monday

frizzyhair - hope u feel better soon is ur otd friday? thats my dads b/day  hope and wishing u luck

how r u jack?

green - i hope u get the tx cycle u want

incognito hope the witch hurries up and arrives so u can get started

7 and nessbaby - sorry for ur bfn's hope u r healing and u know we r here if u need us

jasmine - not long til u test = yay fx

hi marie

loopee how r u getting on?

afm
well friday was a busy fertility day.  i went for scan for iui.  my left ovary has 1 follie at 1.6mm  i've to trigger tomorrow at 12 and have iui at 12 on monday,  fx all goes well then i'll be on dreaded 2ww - again!!! 

i then went across city to my ivf appointment.  all results r good.  my amh is 75 and dh SA was 230 mil/ml although there wasn't a lot of volume.  she says we r good to go for ivf.  i should be top of list in nov.  they will send for me in dec for HIV/AIDS blood tests then 4 weeks later for consents etc then we will get started.  so its all go.  

hope all ladies  posting and lurking are keeping well.  big hugs

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabeamom

Ciao Ladies! 

Im new to the site and has been a lurker since I joined: ) Thought to say hi as Im on my tww and feeling alone. We had our first IUI yesterday 2/18, moving to IUI after a failed ivf/icsi last 11/11. DH little things are a bit higher in count and motility was at 80%...this is the highest we ever had since trying. 
I do have a question regarding symptoms. Yesterday, 3 hours or so after the IUI I was feeling cramps in the abdomen and gas...is that normal?

Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Everyone, how we all doing?  

wannabeamom - the cramps are totally normal after IUI. I experienced the cramping immeadiately after the procedre and for about 2 days after. Take things easy and dont lift, carry or pull anything too heavy. You'll be fine during your 2ww. All the best, sending you PMA and preg vibes xxx

Lynn - Thanks for asking about me, I'm fine after the BFN on 9th feb. It was a very big long shot and after converting from ICSI to IUI at the very last min, we knew it was a 50/50 chance. Unfortunatley, it wasn't our time. Hope your well, trigger shot on the way and 2ww! fab news xxx

ATM - I'm now on the 2nd cycle plan, all booked for MAY/JUNE at our clinic. ICSI hopefully like originally planned. Now on DHEA tablets as I have low AMH and a cocktail of vits and supplements to hopefully kick start my love plums into action.  

I'll pop in and out of this thread to see how you are all doing. You never know, I maybe back having IUI instead of ICSI in May. Thank you to all of you, for you support and kind, positive words.
Positive vibes for all of you on your tx and 2ww.
All the best 
ness xxx


----------



## wannabeamom

Nessybaby- thank you, thank you for the  vibes. Sending you tons of   too.  Im on my 3rd tww day today and Im praying for the best .

baby dust to everyone in the two week wait like me


----------



## lynn1303

Iui done. Let the 2ww begin. Xx


----------



## hilly35

Hi lyn, ditto iui done today too  first one, just chilling now for the rest of the afternoon! Sending lots of    to you and wishing a speedy 2ww for us!


----------



## lynn1303

Aw hilly. We'll need to keep each other from going mad. Xx


----------



## hilly35

I know - I swear to god it's been what a few hours and I am already pyscho over some weird tummy pains    what am I like! Probably from lunch!! 14 days to go- need to get a grip already!! and just    ! Will keep you company through the madness


----------



## lynn1303

This is my 4th iui hilly. I've had cramp each time for about 4 days maybe longer so don't worry about that!! ,xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly

hello ladies

lynn1303 good luck for your 2ww hope you get there this time    

hilly35 good luck for your 2ww hope it goes fast for you    

Im on day 4 of 2ww and still got cramps and been in a real bad mood today    dont even know why?!? I had my IUI on my birthday and hoping it will bring me luck. hard to relax with a 3 year old but feel so tired all the time. hoping it will pass.
heres a little baby dance for us all     
twinbutterfly x


----------



## loopee8

Hello ladies

best of luck on your 2WW Lynn, and thanks for asking about me.  
twinbutterfly - hope you find the time to relax with a 3 yr old! But I guess that is a good distraction from the 2WW!
hilly, good luck on your 1st IUI. Positive vibes to you
wannabeamom, best of luck to you too

AFM, I am on CD14, am not enjoying the injections! I am on Fostimon and Menopur this time, and hte Menopur stings a bit    But I had a scan yesterday that showed a 14mm follicle, so I have another scan tomorrow and all being well I may trigger to tommorrow for IUI Thurs, or trigger Thurs for IUI Fri. I am so busy at work at the moment (not heavy lifting, all desk work) so that is distracting, but I really want to take the day off that I have the IUI.....not sure I can though. Shall I call in sick?!?!

group hug to my fellow IUI-ers


----------



## lynn1303

I always go off sick that day and the day after. Just to relax and chill. The drugs always make me do tired so it's nice to have some me time. I'm in a heavy job but for as far as I can manage I do light duties during 2ww. Xxx


----------



## hilly35

Loopee - I'm with Lynn, definietly take that day sick. I took yesterday off and back in today, although stress levels are rising massively so perhaps I should have stayed home. Plus to top all that I just got told by the tax authority that I owe them £2K. £2K, I nearly passed out - they have picked up an error in my details for the last few years. Sorry clearly not an IUI related issue but just NOT what I need.  

So definitely take time to relax and chill. best of luck for Thursday or Friday, let us know when you trigger. 

Twinbutterfly, I am totyall with you with the bad mood thing - what is that about. Been the same since yesterday pm (before I even knew about the meanie tax people) maybe its just because we build up our emotions to get to the basting day and we need to come down from that afterwards. What ever it is I just feel Grumpy!   But maybe grumpiness will feed us good results!!Wishing you and Lyn all the best for a speedy stress free 2 ww!! 

Come on those embies - do your job!


----------



## lynn1303

Hilly u talk about whatever u like. We r all here for each other regardless. And OMG £2k. Will u have to pay it in one go? That's just stress u don't need just now. Xxx


----------



## loopee8

thanks hilly and Lynn - I will phone in sick. I'll keep you posted on my trigger and basting schedule   Hope your mood improves Hilly!
x


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone

twinbutterfly hope your 2ww is going ok lets hope your bday was a lucky sign, its lovely to read that your dd came from iui gives me hope  

goodluck to all of you on your 2ww lets hope we get lots of bfp's this month!

Hilly, 2k make sure that you get to pay it in little installments just what you don't need at the moment, I hope something comes up to help you out 

Loopee I am haiving a scan tomorrow and she said i might have iui on friday so looks like we might be going crazy on the 2ww together - goodluck!

Hello everyone else -  its such a busy thread - babydust to all x


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies

well cant watch the brits anymore lol

Marie123 glad to hear i give you hope. 2ww is going so slow but nothing new there   good luck for your scan   

hilly Hope your mood is alittle better today   mines not lol im hoping its not a sign of af coming as have been alittle low today   

loopee defo take the day off and rest even tho i went shopping after mine as was my birthday and needed something 2 wear. wish i hadnt and rested.

hope your all doing ok, ive had really bad af pains today and sure its not worked but read my 2ww from dd and on day 5 i felt just the same. so i guess u just never know till test day.
sending you all lots of baby dust and lets hope we all get lots of bfp!     
Twinbutterflyx


----------



## loopee8

Hi All
I had another scan this morning and my 14mm follicle hasn't grown at all since Monday's scan, but my other ovary has grown a 9mm follicle that wasn't there on Monday....so who knows when I will baste! I have to go in on Friday to see what is progressing. So definitely not basting on Friday, but perhaps triggering? Or perhaps triggering on Sunday for basting Monday?!?! who knows! it is a rollercoaster and I am hanging on tight 

positive thoughts to all of you ladies already on the 2WW - I hope to join you on the lovely 2WW sometime next week 
xxx


----------



## hilly35

Looppee8 - great news about new follicle - by the time you get to basting hopefully both of them will be at the right size - and it only takes one! Hang on tight is right! Sending you lots of    and see you on the March 2ww board next week!


----------



## marie123

Hi all had my scan today and my left ovary has done nothing again, i keep asking if there is something wrong with it but the adamantly say its fine lol! I was expecting basting friday but I haven't responded as she would like so have got another one possibly two injections and then basting on monday or tuesday.  

Loopee thats excellent that you have a second follicle 

hilly hope you are feeling less stressed now 

goodluck to all on 2ww and hope its not dragging too much


----------



## Jasmine3

Good luck   to marie & loopee our lovely basters! Hang in there just a few days more

    for all those currently in the 2WW

Twin B - I know what you mean about the Brits - I had to sit through all of it as I found myself in A&E on Tuesday Evening, because my contact lens disapppeared into the back of my eye & it was getting really irratated - How embarrassing!! - I had a 3 hour wait with half a bar of Kit Kat & the Brits to keep me company! What a fab way to spend an evening NOT!  

Love &      to all

Jx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies

I'm feeling very hot this morning and still getting AF pains on and off fingers crossed its all good signs  Hope everyone is doing OK       

Jasmine I really feel for you, sounds like your night was alot worse then mine. Hope you got your eye sorted.   

Marie Hope your follies start growing for you.Good luck for your basting on Mon or Tue  

Hilly are you going as crazy as i am? i have stages were I'm sure its worked and then I'm sure its not. Really does mess with your mind this 2ww  hope your still going strong  

Loopee Great to hear your follies are growing will be thinking about you and hope you join us soon   
twinbutterflyx


----------



## loopee8

Hi all. Thanks for your thoughts and wishes.
Marie123  sounds like we could end up on the same 2WW schedule afterall - we have both been delayed a few days longer than we first thought. Best of luck to you. 
Jasmine and Twin B, I didn't see the Brits, but have recorded it. I heard George Michael was drunk or stoned, not sure which! sounded quite funny. Poor guy.... HOpe your eye is better Jasmine, sounds painful! that is why I stopped wearing contact lenses about 6 years ago and now just stick to glasses 

Twinbutterfly and Hilly - hope the 2WW isn't driving you too insane! The minutes feel like hours don't they....

lynn1303 - hope you are ok

AFM, my DP is going to France next Thursday for 10 days, so I sure hope the basting is on Tuesday at the very latest so that we have some time for BMS in addition to the basting    

xxx


----------



## lynn1303

Loopee that's rotten dp is having to go away. I hope u manage some bms b4 he goes. Shame u can't go with him. 

Marie fx u have basting soon. 

Jasmine how did they. End up getting lens out sounds painful. Hope ur eye feeling better. 

Twin I watched Brits on catch up. Load of nonsense. People walking in front of camera and Adele being cut off. Ridiculous. 

Hilly how u doing hunni? 

Afm. I've had a rotten few days. Been really crampy and generally feeling down. Crying alot. Havent ever felt as bad b4. I'm just finding it difficult to be positive. 

Big hugs.


----------



## hilly35

Hey all, hope everyone is hanging in there ok. OMG Jasmine re the contact lens - what are you like! Sounds painful. Hope all ok. I am slowly going insane on this 2 WW. I feel a bit crampy today but I swear its probably because I am thinking about it so much. But to be honest it feels more like period pains - not anything different - which has me worried AF is going to arrive realy early. No sore boobs anyway - not even a nipple twinge   Lynn I am definitely on the same page as you - feeling very negative about this and I am not sure WHAT my bad mood is about!! I need to get over that and get some PMA going     Right kick up the behind given and am going to think good thoughts and      that all our embies are doing what they should! xxx


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies

Just got back from another scan. My 14mm follicle is now 18mm so they gave me a trigger shot and I am basting tomorrow at 1400. My 9mm follicle on my other side hasn't got any bigger so it is the hero 18mm one we are banking on! So all systems go. Hoorah! Now I don't have to worry about calling in sick either because it is happening on Saturday and I can lie on the sofa the rest of the weekend and have BMS on Sat and Sun night 

Marie123 have you had another scan? Do you have a confirmed basting date? hope we are joining the 2WW together

Lyn1303 hope you are feeling more positive today  

So all being well with my DP's sample tomorrow and the basting, I'll see the rest of you on the 2WW forum next week!
xxxxx


----------



## frizzyhair

Hey everyone, nearly the weekend!  I hope everyone on the 2ww is surviving!

Well I went for bloods this morning, and got a call to say its a BFN.  Was expecting that anyway as no different symptoms to usual pre-AF.  So now I just got to wait for AF to show and we can try again, I suppose.  What else can you do??  I'm supposed to be on a diet butsooo feel like having a massive binge-eating session, useless waste of space that I am.


----------



## hilly35

Frizzyhair - really really sorry to hear your news. I think you can cut yourself some slack and not worry about the diet at the moment. You need a bit of "me" time now and being nice to yourself. I know its so bloody hard to think of starting again but you will get there. Please be nice to yourself and you are so NOT a complete waste of space. We need to   that into you. Sending you the biggest   I can.


----------



## Chopio

Oh frizzyhair that's really sad  Hope AF comes soon so you can get back on it honey 

Hope it's ok to join you ladies here. I just had my first IUI a couple of days ago. I've been doing a diary about it if you want to see all the details.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281082.0 there's probably way too many gross details in there about my symptoms that no-one would want to read but I'm trying to remember everything for the next time around... if there is a next time....

Official testing day for me is Sunday 11th March - 18 days post IUI. Is it normal that everyone has to wait this long? I did have the HCG trigger shot so I know that extends things a bit. How long do you guys normally wait?


----------



## loopee8

Hi Chopio
I was told to wait 18 days after my first IUI before testing - i think that is overly cautious. I was going to test at 16 days post IUI but alas AF came 14 days post IUI!  I am now on round 2 with IUI basting tomorrow....I'm sure they will tell me to wait 18 days again, but I won't!!!!
best of luck to you


----------



## Chopio

Good Luck Loopee! I'll be crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone,

Loopee I had my scan today, I have a 15mm 13mm and something on the left (can't remember but it was small) she wants me to have one more injection saturday trigger on Sunday and basting on Tuesday, so I won't be far behind you       for you tomorrow and then       for us both on the 2ww.  I am told to test on day 14.

Frizzy hair sorry for your bfn, you really are not a waste of space-  fx af comes soon  

Chopio good luck for the 11th  

Lynn I hope things are getting better for you, sending positive thoughts  

Jasmine that sounds painful hope all is well now 

twinbutterfly   that thoseare positive signs how far through 2ww are you now ?

hilly any nipple twinges yet?  hope you are feeling ok and time is not dragging too much 

babydust to everyone


----------



## hilly35

Marie and loopee congrats on the basting - hurrah for joining the 2 Ww next week.   still no sign of even a nipple twinge. Really not holding out much hope but hanging in there! My mum is flying over next weekend so that is going to be the best distraction all round. Lynn how are you doing? Is your mood still very up and down? These emotions are just so crazy   so hard to deal with. I sometimes forget what a normal person I used to be!! Anyway hope everyone has a great weekend and loopee best of luck tomorrow sending you lots of


----------



## frizzyhair

Thanks everyone, I feel better today.  I'm so glad I had the day off work yesterday as I was able to have a good old cry and a strop and get my frustrations out.  This TTC lark is making me a bit mental, and very very anti-social.  I just dont want to see anyone or do anything or go anywhere.  I'm sick of people asking us when we're going to have kids, and having to lie about it (no-one knows we are TTC).

Work is just so difficult as well, trying to fit the appointments in as they also don't know we are TTC.  I debated over whether to tell my boss but decided against it.  It's just adding another level of stress to this whole process.  I managed to make up various excuses for the 1st round, and take holidays where I could, but I don't know whether to just say I have a series of hospital appointments coming up and leave it at that??  What does everyone else tell their bosses?  I feel like I have to be so careful about what i say/do as I am head of the dept so need to remain professional in front of my team and and my boss/colleagues.

I don't know whether the nurses will have any idea why it failed this time around, all our numbers were good as far as I know, so I think maybe they missed O by the time I went in for the basting (it was 38.5hrs after trigger)?? - God knows...  It will be interesting to see if they baste me 24hrs after trigger this time.

  to everyone currently on 2ww and babydust to all.


----------



## hilly35

Hi frizzy hair, I don't know if this helps but I bit the bullet and told my male boss what was going on. Like you I am relatively senior in my company and professionalism is really important. I have made it clear to him that I do not want the info about me going beyond him. To be honest he has been so good, way surpassed what I thought he would be like. I also kind of find it slightly amusing when he is frantically trying to not say anything that could upset me. Bless. But it did take a huge weight of my shoulders, not having to come up with excuses. Everyone's case s different of course but for me it was the right call. Glad to hear you are felling a little bit better today too. This journey is so hard. Xx


----------



## marie123

Frizzy, I told my boss and I was petrified but tbh it has made things alot easier and taken away the stress of hiding everything I'm not suggesting thats what you should do just sharing my experience.  I am also basted 36hours after trigger shot and feel like it is too long but I have to trust they know what they are doing i guess. 

hope everyone is ok, I feel so embarrased / guilty I went to see my friends newborn (1 week) ivf baby and much longed for - I am so pleased for her (genuinely) but couldn't stop myself crying when she asked how I was doing, i feel so stupid now, I've heard on the grape vine that ivf funding has gone in our hospital the annoying thing is if I hadn't needed my rubella we would already be on the waiting list (they insisted I had it,  some how missed it when i was younger) DH adament he will never pay for treatment and that that is a sign we should stop after this and the next iui - gutted - I know the journeys not over yet but i've lost my pma.  Sorry for the me post but it helps get it off my chest (sorry!!)


----------



## hilly35

Nothing to say sorry about Marie, to be honest you are a better person than me I don't think I could have gone to see the baby at the moment (terrible I know) don't give up re the ivf, I am assuming yo had that chat with you hubby some time ago - is it worth revisiting if the hospital definitely don't fund?? Sending you lots of   and make sure you rant here whenever you need to. you will be on the up again soon


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi everyone.

Hilly, Marie, thanks for sharing your experiences of telling your boss.  I've thought about it a lot over the weekend and have decided not to be completely open with my boss.  I am just going to say that I have a medical condition that will need ongoing treatment and monitoring but it's nothing life-threatening but I will need some time off.  i think she is the kind of nosy person who couldn't help herself from asking loads of probing questions and on an ongoing basis too.  So, I'm just going to say that work is a time when I don't need to think about it, and I don't want to discuss anything in detail (hopefully that will shut her up!).  I'm also not sure i could trust her not to share the info with her boss or to start thinking about planning for my maternity leave straight away!

Well AF arrived today with a vengeance, seems to be heavier I think its coz of the progesterone pessaries??
I was told to wait until Thursday afternoon and then phone to book treatment for the following Tuesday.  Next Tuesday would be CD10 - is that a bit late to start the injections and is the lining not likely to be thicker by then?  I thought it needs to be nice and thin for starting the injections?  Should I just phone them in the morning and see what they advise?

Marie, no need to apologise, we all feel down at certain times.  I know it's easier said than done, but do try to keep   Hope all goes well with your basting on Tuesday.  Can you appeal to your NHS trust re the IVF funding?

Loopee, hope your basting went well yesterday and good luck for your 2ww.

Hilly, Chopio, hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly


----------



## marie123

Thanks Hilly and Frizzy have my level head back on today  .  I decided a long time ago that other peoples ability to have children has no bearing on my own fertity so I am usually pretty good at being around babies (not that it doesn't still hurt obviously). Thanks to you both for your advice, I think I need to clarify my sitution as regards ivf as I am a bit confused she did say i might be able to go to another hospital? (i think) I just heard the first bit and forgot to listen properly, will try and ask when i have basting on tuesday( and to stay   until then).  A really thick question but how do I go about appealing to the NHS trust ? 

Frizzy I am sorry af arrived I would phone your clinic tomorrow just to clarify what they want you to do, its good that you know what you are going to say at work now. 
Loopee hope basting went well,   .  Goodluck for a quick 2ww I will be joining you soon.

Hoping for bfp's for us all soon!


----------



## P0ppy

I noticed your post and it rang a bell - I some some stuff that might be helpful on the infertility network website - there are some resources such as template letters you can use request / appeal funding for IVF, might be worth a look.
http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5228

Good luck, hope you don't need any of the above though 

Poppy

/links


----------



## hilly35

Frizzy hair - really sorry to hear your af has arrived. Bum. Hope you are doing ok? Definitely phone the clinic first thing tomorrow just to get some clarification on next steps. Glad you have a plan for work - sounds a good one. good luck on Tuesday Marie. Hope everything goes well. See you on the 2ww board. X


----------



## Jasmine3

Fizzy hair - so sorry to hear your new hun   - Its good that you can start again soon -Like you I decided not to tell anyone at work either, it just creates too much pressure  - but then again, so does making excuses constantly...

Big    hilly, Marie, & loopy, chopio - our 2ww and of course twin B - are there any others?

Thanks for asking about my eye!! Contact lens was eventually removed as well as a smaller peice, so Im glad I decided to go to A&E even though the rubbish optician said he couldnt see anything and he thought I was imagining it  

But that wasnt the only drama this week.....After my monitored cycle (and self basting with DPs implement!) unfortunately AF arrived early last week and I thought it was all over    Ironically the following day I was due to go to ZW (my new IVF clinic) to sign the forms etc so I went to the appointment feeling very downbeat and trying was trying hard to muster some enthusiasm for another IVF cycle...  

AF was in full flow the following morning but for some reason I decided to do a pee test and much to my surprise it was a     – Ive had my hcg levels checked and they are rising, but Im still spotting.  After everything I have been through in the last few months Im trying to keep calm and positive, but honestly Im freaking out a bit... not sure what or how to feel.  I know how very very very lucky I am for the third time, but I also know how things can suddenly change.  I am being looked after by ZW now and having all the immunes stuff and I have my first I/L tomorrow, hopefully that will make the difference this time 

Any sticky positive happy vibes out there please send them my way.... 

much love Jx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone is keeping well  

Jasmine3 Great to hear about your BFP  I have read so many ladies on here that have had full AF but still gone on to have healthy babies. Will be sending you lots of positive vibes your way. Good luck for tomorrow let us know how you get on     

Fizzyhair So sorry to hear your news   make sure u treat yourself. this 2ww can be so hard on us. Good luck for your next cycle hun  

AFM-Im now on Day 9 and feel like AF is just around the corner  I should know by weds if it has worked or not but feeling very low and sure if i can do it all over again. Keep trying to give myself a shake but strong AF pains on and off and my hips and back are really sore. which is another sign its coming. thought i would be honest i hate the 2ww its so hard emotional   sorry about the moan.


----------



## loopee8

Hello ladies
marie123 hope you are still on track for basting tomorrow. See you on the 2WW page! And don't feel guilty that you cried when you saw your friends baby. It is so difficult. I have a friend who is due to have her 3rd baby this week, and it'll be hard to visit her.
Jasmine3 - wow, congrats on your BFP. How confusing having full AF and a BFP. But it sounds very common on this site, so keep positive!
Frizz hair - i hope you have called your clinic this morning, you definitely should. 
Thanks Chopio and hilly35 for your warm wishes.

AFM, I had basting at 1300 on saturday - so no stress about calling in sick at work. All went ok, good swimmers from my DP   And we have had a couple more BMS sessions to 'top me up' as I call it    I was not told what my OTD date was this time! So I have made my own OTD - march 12. This is 16 days post basting, and it is also the night my DP gets back from his work trip to France....so if I make it to march 12 then I will wait til he is back 

hugs to you all


----------



## frizzyhair

Wow Jasmine - congrats on your BFP!!   for a sticky bean for you!!

Hi to everyone else.  I called clinic but couldn't get through.  Left a message so hopefully they will contact me tomorrow.

Sorry for the short post, I am feeling so ill today and was off work.  Just logged on quickly to see how you are all doing.


----------



## lynn1303

Hey girlies just on second week of 2ww. Slowly going mad. Lol


----------



## marie123

Jasmine thats fantastic news  
Poppie thank you will check that site out  
twin butterfly its not over til the fat lady sings, try and stay positive    
loopee all still good for tomorrow so will just be a few days behind you, like the making your own otd can I make mine Thursday this week lol? I've not used 2ww board before but might do this time.  
Hilly thaks for the well wishes, how are things with you?  
Frizzy I hope you feel better soon   
Chopio hope you are doing ok on the 2ww 
Lynn your half way there  , the waiting drives us all crazy not long   now


----------



## frizzyhair

hello ladies,
Well I bit the bullet and told my boss that I am going to require some "medical treatment" and said I didn't want to go into details.  She was fine about it and said she would be more than happy for me to take as much time off as I need.
Feel so much better now


----------



## Chopio

Frizzyhair - hope you are feeling better sweetie. Well done on telling your boss.  

Jasmine Congratulations! Sending lots of sticky vibes x

Lynn, Twinbutterfly, Loopee, Hilly - Hope you are doing ok on the 2ww  
Marie - did the basting go ok?

AFM - I'm now day 8 dpiui and slowly going bonkers. Having a few symptoms but probably reading too much into things. Wish it would hurry up already!


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,
Chopio thanks for asking basting went well I now have 20 million   trying to find one of my three eggs, surely one of them must know the way, they've probably all got their maps out refusing to ask for directions  .

I was a bit disappointed as after my basting the nurse informed me that the funding has been cut and it therefore looks like my second treatment has become my last although the nurse did say that the funding goes end of march so they might just get me in, i hope so, unless of course I don't need it! I am very confused about what will happen next.

babydust to you all on 2ww and those about to test


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi everyone,

Chopio, Hilly, Lynne, twinbutterfly, Loopee, Marie - good luck and have everything x'd for your 2ww. It's torture!!  Hope you are all surviving.  

I posted a couple of questions on the Central Scotland board as I attend Glasgow Royal Infirmary, but no replies yet so was hoping someone on this board can help me?
So as you know, IUI no 1 was BFN as of a week ago today.  I got my period on Sunday and spoke to the clinic to find out about attempt 2.  I was told they have a review meeting every Thurs morning to decide who can go for another attempt and that I should phone on Thurs pm or they'll call me on Friday to let me know.

My question is, why do they have to do this review each time, and what factors do they consider?  As far as I can tell (from reading on here about other people's journeys etc) our case is pretty straightforward, injections went fine, no MF etc.

Another worry I have is that if they have this review on Thursday (ie yesterday) and start the following Tuesday, that will be CD10.  Will the lining not be too thick by then or will the nasal spray stop that from happening?

Update today - they called to say an appointment has been made for me on 20th March which will be CD24 - what will be the point of this scan coz I think my lining will be too thick and they will need to wait until I have a bleed and then call me in for another scan a week or 2 later anyway??

I am on the nasal spray, and as far as I know, your lining still thickens and you still have periods on it, it doesn't stop that.  Unless I'm wrong??

Sorry for sounding so dim but, as usual, I always think of the questions after the phone call!!!!


----------



## twinbutterfly

hello ladies 

OTD and it is  we are still in shock but fingers crossed its all real    

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon


----------



## marie123

Fantastic twin butterfly    really pleased for you big congrats


----------



## hilly35

Twinb, that is just the best news. Congrats on your bfp


----------



## twinbutterfly

Thank you ladies


----------



## Chopio

Congratulations twinB !!! Xx


----------



## frizzyhair

Congrats twinbutterfly!!


----------



## twinbutterfly

Thank you all so much   

Good luck to everyone going through IUI heres lots of baby dust


----------



## Meggy1981

Hello,

Do you mind if I join?

I'm currently on my 2nd IUI cycle (1st one cancelled as too many follies) and am booked in for my 1st basting on Tuesday. Really nervous and excited! 

Anyone have any advice?

Meggy x


----------



## Jasmine3

Ladies

First of all   a big congrats to twinbutterfly - welcome to the next room of the madhouse   - the worrying never stops!

Just wanted to pop in and say a heartfelt thanks for all your well wishes and sticky vibes!  – Apologies for the silence, think Im somewhere between being in a state of shock still and completely scared to death.  Hcg & progesterone blood are rising – thankfully not crazy high (like P1) or crazy low (like P2) so I guess thats a good thing!  I am still spotting unfortunately so still on knicker checking duty, never have the contents of my pants been examined in sooo much detail (sorry TMI!)  I had an early scan today, and the embie is where it should be (thankfully, as I have had an ectopic scare before....), too early for a heartbeat, but as I know from my personal experience there is still a gazzillion more hurdles to get through... I doing all the full immunes stuff I/L, Pred & the evil Clex injections and Im managing to create some interesting artwork on my poor tummy with all the bruising    Twin B - Are you having any additional support?

Big   &   to those currently waiting Chopio, Hilly, Lynne, Loopee, Marie  - Frizzy hope you have managed to get some answers to your questions soon  
Much love Jx


----------



## marie123

Hi Meggy, welcome to the thread and   for tuesday.  I can't think of any special advice for me it was just like having a smear test done, although I did have a little discomfort in the evening and the next day but really nothing much (I have the pain threshold of a gnat lol!). 

Jasmine glad all is going well.

 ing for those of us on 2ww and hoping that we will have a world record of bfp's on this thread for this month  

 to all x


----------



## hilly35

Hi meggy, best of luck for Tuesday. I too am the biggest wimp going but honestly I didn't find the basting gave me any discomfort at all. Just like a smear - actually I found them worse! You are left for 10-15 mins after the proceedure to relax. Nothing to fear at all.


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi Jasmine yes im on cyclogest but thinking of stopping them, there not nice and making me sore now  everything still seems to be going ok. My clinic have showen me no support at all. They wont take the BFP till i test mon as had HCG jab on 16th but knew i was pregnant with how i felt. Been worrying all weekend as had alot of pains in belly and so scared its not in the right place. If im still in pain tomorrow im taking myself to the early pregnacy unit at the hospital as feel i should be checked not just left! sorry rant over but feel so let down    x


----------



## Meggy1981

Hello,

Thank you for the welcome messages.

So I have just taken my trigger shot in prep for Tuesday! Am actually looking forward to it, wish I could say the same for the 2ww! 

Tried giving up caffeine today, turns out cold turkey probably not best way to go! Ended up in bed with the worst headache!  

Good luck to all on 2ww sending out loads of baby dust   

Meggy x


----------



## loopee8

hello ladies
I've been quiet for a few days - super busy at work which is a great distraction

twinbutterfly - CONGRATULATIONS. Fabulous news  
lynn, how are you doing, you have been a bit quiet too
hilly35 - isn't it your test day for you.    for your test
marie123 hope you are managing to stay sane, you are nearly done with the first week of 2WW

AFM - been busy, my DP is in France and am missing him desperately, he is back a week today so I will POAS when he gets back the night of the 12th if AF hasn't turned up by then. I have no symptoms of anything at the moment, so I can't read in to that. I kinda wish I felt nauseous so that I knew what morning sickness feels like 

lots of hugs to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## marie123

hi everyone, 

Loopee yes one week down. Glad that you have found a distraction.  I am exactly the same as you nothing at all (i had lots of signs last month) have had pain behind belly button but think i'm just going crazy lol!) fx no signs are good signs for us 
twin butterfly hope all went well today so sorry you feel the clinic are not being supportive sending hugs.
meggy     for tomorrow
 Hilly Jasmine frizzy Lynn and chopio


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies

Well what a day. Phoned clinic this morning as still felt ill and pains on the right. They booked me a scan for 12pm and i left the hosipital at 3pm  there was nothing in my belly but right overy really swallon and they think its eptopic   i have never cried so much. They r doing my bloods every 48 hours to see if my HCG is getting better. Dont really know what to do with myself   The doctor said it could still be to early to see but the lady that scanned me was so sure. Can anyone give me any advice please if this has happened to you? 
Twinbutterly x


----------



## marie123

twin B Sorry no advice hun,  I am so sorry thinking of you I really hope its good news with the hcg, I know its impossible but try to stay calm its a horrible situation but all you can do is wait sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Sarahella

Hi
New to all this and just wanted some advise if possible.
I'm 40 husband 33. Have a 9yr old gorgeous daughter conceived naturally with ex. Married to new partner and have been ttc for 4+ yrs. had investigations laproscapy  all tubes fine, have regular periods and ovulateand husband has 50million little swimmers nhs gave me clomid then washed their hands of us as we don't fall into nhs criteria. Now with care fertility in Nottingham had an antral follicle scan and only 3 follicles have been advised to go for iui with menopur on my next cycle (15th march) had quite a lot to take in at the consultation and was a little shell shocked with the news of ony 3 follicles. Can anyone tell me if the menopur drug actually helps to increase the number of follicles?


----------



## Jasmine3

Twinb, so sorry to hear that things aren't progressing well - do u know what ur last hcg nos were? Some hospitals won't scan until at least 1000, my clinic until 2000 - as they say thèy can't see anything before then.

Aches pains cramps and lower backache are all v normal in ur first pregnancy- I haven't sufferersd quite so much this time as I think im all stretched out already. I also got rushed in with a suspected ectopic on P1, but it was ovary pain & low blood pressure that was making me feel ill. Will keep everything crossed for you    jx


----------



## kittykins

Hi girls - mind if I join you please? 

Twin - sorry to read your news - we 'spoke' on the March 2ww forum - sending you      that things turn out to be all okay for you x x x 

Started Gonal F on Saturday - went for scan yesterday - have 5 small follies on right and 1 on left - never had anything on the left before so hoping this may be 'the one'.    I had my gorgeous DD via IUI (she was one on Friday) - I'd forgotten how ill all these drugs make you feel - I am soooooooooooooo tired - anyone else effected like this?  I'm such a worrier - if I have nothing to worry about then I am worried that I haven't. 

Going back for scan on Thursday morning to see how things are progressing. 

Love and    to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## Meggy1981

Morning all,

Twinb - praying for a good outcome for you. Big hug x 

Kittykins - welcome! Yes the drugs make me super sleepy and moody! 

AFM - Am having my 1st basting in 1 hour eek! Please, please, please let it work  

Love to all


----------



## kittykins

Meggy - good luck hun - looking at the time of your posting and its now one hour since your probably not looking your most glamorous with your legs up!       Hope it all goes well for you. x x x 

Twin - thinking about you x x x


----------



## twinbutterfly

Thank you ladies still to early to tell but I'm back in thurs for a scan and they should have my bloods back too. Feel really tired but only cuz I could sleep  good luck to everyone x


----------



## Meggy1981

So I am officially basted!  wasn't half as bad as I thought, I must say the Staff at Jessops ACU Sheffield are fabulous.

I had 2, possibly 3 follies and Dh put in a great performance! His sample had a 36 million sperm count, and yes he is very proud of himself! 

Role on 20th OTD!   

Xxx


----------



## memebaby

Firstly Twin B am so sorry you are going through this and wishing and hoping it all turns out well. Gentle hugs to you.

Hello Sarahella . Im 42. and had my iui insemination yesterday. My antra follicle count was 18 but after menopur i only had one mature follicle. eveyone is different.There is no reason not to hope that with a good pokey dose of menopur you couldnt get maybe a couple. Even with one follicle theres a hope  particularly as you dh has such a good sperm count. Mines is poor, infact only had 2.5 million washed sperm yeaterday so not looking hopeful at all. It bodes better as well that you have managed to conceive naturally before (as have I). I guess its just an age issue for us ...sigh !!  How expensive is the treatment though. Am dreading it if have to consider ivf. The menopur is the most expensive drug so far for me. A littel tip. I bought from Asda and it was a good £5 cheaper a dose than anywhere else. 

Good luck with first scan. Let us know how you get on. AM rooting for you.


----------



## marie123

everyone I am slowly driving myself insane on 2ww (day 7 now) can't decide whats worse the constant aches pains twinges tiredness that i had last month or the absolutely nothing at all this month its crazy   .

Sarah welcome - like memebaby says everyone is different I got three last month and the month before it seems to be the most they can get out of me fx for you.

hi memebaby 

Kitty Kins welcome - I can relate on the worrying front good luck for thursday

Meggy enjoy the 2ww madness glad your basting went well.  Glad your DH did his bit well -  My DH was unbearable once the nurse had told him his sample was "excelllent" there really is no living with him now  

Twin B still thinking of you hun sending lots of


----------



## Meggy1981

Evening all,

Kittykins - how did you scan go today? 

Memebaby & Marie - how are you getting on?  

Twinb - hoping and praying you have had good news x  

I am driving myself round the bend and I'm only 2 days in to 2ww!   It's all I think about - trying to find a balance between being positive and realistic! I just find it do frustrating that we jump through all these hoops and then there is sure a poor success rate for IUI!  

Oh well some chance is better than none at all

Good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies 

Thank you for all the   they are still not sure what is going on my bloods are 1st one showed hcg 1300 2nd 2290 3rd 3342 so not as high as they should be. On my last scan yesterday they could see a mass at the top of my womb. It maybe a sac but still to early to see  . I have been warned it may still be Ectopic but I'm still pregnant so maybe to early. We have another scan next Thurs so should know more by then hopefully. What a week this has been don't think i have every cried so much in my whole life. Fingers crossed it will all turn out OK keep praying please.

Good luck everyone with your treatment sending lots of    and baby dust to you all


----------



## Chopio

Hang in there Twinbutterfly - sending you lots of   

We didn't have good news this morning. Tested at 16 dpiui and got a BFN   Now I'm just waiting for my period to start and for my hormones to settle down. Feel so sad


----------



## hilly35

Chopio - sorry to hear your news. Its bloody heartbreaking isnt it.  I got my first BFN on Monday and was beside myself - definitely feeling brighter and more positive as the week has gone on. Give yourself time to grieve over this failed cycle and then you will be ready to start again. Its such hard going but I just know our BFP's are out there for us. THinking of you xx


----------



## marie123

Hilly and Chopio soryy to hear about your bfn's  

Twin B hold on to that news will be thinking of you thurs      

afm resisting the urge to test early 10 dpiui today but tbh absolutely no signs what so ever


----------



## kittykins

Chopio - so sorry hun x x x 

Twin - thinking of you - this wait must be torteorous for you and your family - are you still experiencing pains? x x x 

Marie - not long now to test - good luck hun x x x

Meggy - how you doing on the 2ww hun x x x 

Had scan on Thursday - 1 follie on left at 10.5 mm - 5 on right doing SFA!!!!!!  Going back for scan tomorrow and probably trigger tomorrow night if things have moved on with basting Wednesday. 

ovely to see the sunshine today - love to everyone x x x


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi All,

Twin B - still  for you x

Chopio - so sorry to hear your news 

Marie - when do you test? U had any symptoms?

AFM - slowly getting through the 2 ww . I have had some twinges, shooting pains and what feel a bit like Af pains since Iui, seem worst last couple of days also have a the worst itchy nipples (sorry if TMI), woke me up last night! Am thinking this is all due to progesterone gel, anyone experienced similar?

Good luck and baby dust


----------



## Meggy1981

Sorry kittykins - when u basting?


----------



## kittykins

Oh Meggy - that is the $64,000 question.

Just been for my scan (11 day) and only one follie at 12mm was 10.5mm on Thursday so really losing hope that it will be anywhere near ready in time this month.  Got to go back for scan on Wednesday.  Anyone, had this, its never happened before to me - always had one reaching 'target' in time.  Just got to continue with meds, would have thought maybe to increase doseage, but they just said carry on - surely it won't get to 18mm in time though? 

Love to everyone - just feel very fed up and down about it.

x x x


----------



## twinbutterfly

hello ladies

Looks like all the   have helped. Went for another scan yesterday and they could see two sacs with yolks inside. Yes we are having TWINS!!!!! still early days only 5 weeks so no heartbeats yet but what a week it has been. We really thought it was over and to be blessed with Twins well miracles really do happen. Thanks again for all the prays and good wishes. pains have gone and just got heartburn all the time and very hot.
Good luck to everyone xxx
Twinbutterflyxxxxx


----------



## kittykins

Oh twinbutterfly - what marvellous news.          Has really made me smile today after our disastorous scan this morning.  Made DH ring the clinic as I have been so upset - they really don't think there is a problem and said just continue with same meds and see what happens Wednesday. 

Love to everyone.

x x x


----------



## Meggy1981

Twin B - I am so pleased for you, I had tears in my eyes when I read it. Gives me hope x

Kittykins - your follies are just not ready to let the eggies go yet!   u get better news on your next scan so you can join me on the crazy 2ww xxx


----------



## marie123

Twin B thats fantastic news  

Kitty keep   for your fllies its only 6mm away form the 18 you want fx for wednesday apparatntly lots of water helps the meds to flow around the body (according to my nurse) 

meggy how far into 2ww are you ? fx it flies by  

afm well this time last month it was all over (af came 1 day  before otd) so have been expecting it all day today, caved in sunday morning and tested but was bfn, not sure if i can bear to test tomorrow am really       for   driving myself crazy and dh crazier!


----------



## hilly35

TWIN B - I just had to congratulate you on your amazing news - yipppeee for Twins! Hearing such positive news really gives me a great feeling that this process works and we will all get to our BFP's one day. Hoep you have the feet up and are chilling out - well you are expecting 2 now! What a rollercoaster for you and your dh.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please? We're due to start our 1st IUI at the end of the month. 
I'm currently 2dpo and wishing the time away so that we can get started.  All tests have been ok with me, DH has low morphology but all other levels are okay.

I'm currently having a bit of a negative day thinking its never going to work especially as DH has low morphology so it was lovely to read the post from Twin B - fantastic news hun wishing you a H&H 9 month xx


----------



## Meggy1981

Marie - how did you test go  . I am currently 7 dpiui, feels like a lifetime! 

Loopey - welcome! I felt a bit negative at first, but there have been many success stories on here - Twin B is just the latest. Anyway the way I look at it IUI is a good way to see how your body reacts with the fertility drugs, then at least if we have to move onto IVF we should have it sussed! Good luck and feel free to ask any questions x

AFM - trying not to symptom spot, but have been crampey and twingey again today, pray its not Af related - but it's surely too early  

Xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Meggy1981 thanks for the post, its a good way of looking at it 
My concern with the IUI is that DH has low morphology but whe I asked the fertility specialist she was unconcerned with that reading as she said the others are more important but reading online it always suggests ICSI for low morphology so it makes me wonder if there is any hope of it working?

Good luck with not ss I hope they are a +ve sign though x


----------



## marie123

hi everyone just a quickie from me bfn.  need time to   then pick myself up and start all over again ! 
babydust to all


----------



## Meggy1981

So sorry Marie   x


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello girls hope u don't mind me joining in? Going for my second iui tomorrow and it's so nice to read some nice success stories. Although I'm so sorry Marie for your negative. I didn't even get time to sort myself out last month when I got my bfn as I went straight back to injections to try again. Can't quite believe its come so fast. Only had one big follicule this month so I'm a bit sceptical already. Had 2 on my right ovary last time and this time I've only 1 on my left. Is there anyone with a nice story out there with just one follicule?


----------



## Jasmine3

Marie big    so sorry that it hasnt worked this time xx

TwinB - OMG hun - that amazing - after everything you have been through these last few days.... try and relax   

Megg    Kitty    that all is well

 to everyone else

Jx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Marie123 so sorry u got a bfn x


----------



## kittykins

Marie - so sorry hun - take care of yourself      x x x 

Happiness - I have only ever had one follie - its all our clinic likes.  Last time I had 5 IUIs, one m/c and one resulting in my most beautiful DD, so yes, one follie can and does work - good luck x x x 

Meggy and Loopy -         x x x 

Twin - are your feet back on the ground or are you still flying!      x x x 

Chopio , Hilly and Jasmine - x x x 

Still panicing about today's scan - just can't see how they can have grown enough in the last two days.  Feel so bloated too - maybe its all the brazil nuts and pineapple I have been guzzling     

Must go and get ready now - bath and legs need severe attention!!!!!!!!! 

Love to everyone. 

x x x


----------



## Sarahella

Hi all
Going for my injection training tomorrow am a little nervous as I'm going on my own as dh working.
I know it'll all be worth it in the end.
Sarah x


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Just back from my basting and it was quite sore this time round. Couldn't get the catheter in so I felt everything. Hopefully the pain has been worth it. On sofa now, can't believe I'm on 2ww again! Have wedding on Friday so that should b fun as I pretend to be drinking!!

Kittykins thanks for your post, doc did say today that it only takes one follicule so heres hoping!

Sarahella, the injections aren't bad. First time I did it I freaked out but u get used to it. I prefer giving the injections than using the pessaries after the procedure-they are a complete hassle!

Good luck to all the other girls at whatever stage you are at x


----------



## Sarahella

Happinessplease the pesSaries sound delightful I can't wait. 
Make sure you stay on that sofa And rest. I have my fingers crossed for you on your 2ww.
Sarah x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Kittykins thanks for the   I hope the scan went okay for you.  It's great to see a success story on here it gives me hope.

Sarahella I posted on the other thread but good luck with the injection training.

HAPPINESSPLEASE yay for the iui I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you get a BFP.

Can I ask ladies do you not drink any alcohol in the 2ww or leading up to IUI? I've decided to stop drinking as soon as AF arrives so no alcohol for the month.  Is that what you should do x


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi all

Kittykins - hope u managed to tame your legs and got good news at the scan 

Sarahella - good luck with your injection training, it sounds a lot worse than what it is. You'll not even think about it after 1st couple of goes, infact I look forward to it!

Happiness - welcome aboard the good ship 2ww!   Did you have a full bladder at your basting? My Nurse told me it helps.

Loopy - no drinking I'm afraid! My nurse said you have to treat yourself like a pregnant lady. So I have cut out alcohol,  caffeine and all drinks containing aspartame. 

Kerry - hope u are feeling more positive   

Love to all xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Meggy1981 can I ask what drinks contain aspartame? I've never heard of it before lol!
Also when did you stop drinking? The month you were due to start IUI or a mont or two before that? I have my cousin staying with me this weekend from America so I know I'll be having a drink, due to begin IUI around 25th/26th march x


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi Loopy,

Aspartame is an artificial sweetener and is found in nearly all diet and sugar free drinks, it has not been proven but some medical experts believes that it has links to infertility, some even call it "instant birth control" so that's a good enough reason for me to cut it out!

I stop drinking from day 1 of cycle, so you should be fine this weekend! Enjoy while you can!

Pomegranate juice is good as it contains folic acid and lots of lovely vitamins 

Good luck xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the info meggy1981 I suppose that includes my artifical sweetener that I have in my decaf coffee   and I thought I was being soooo good! Am I better off having sugar or should I just cut it out completely? What do you tend to drink? Is squash ok? x


----------



## Meggy1981

Loopy - yes it does and yes sugar is better (although not for the hips!), I drink lots of good old fashioned water, herbal tea and fresh fruit juice. Ocean Spray Cranberry squash is aspartame free. Not much fun I know, but when we are investing so much of our time, money and emotions into this fertility business it's a small sacrifice even if it just slightly increases the chances of a BFP!

Xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Meggy1981 thanks for the advice, I will be checking all the labels from now on! Yes its definitely a small sacrifice, I'd do anything for a   so glad you told me before I start IUI x


----------



## kittykins

Hi girls 

Having a few glasses of wine tonight as scan was *£*$*$ - basically my little 12 mm follie has gone and only have a few small ones on right (nothing over 10mm) and only two days away from ovulation.    Absolutely devastated - drove home in tears (not good for a 30 mile trip on main roads).  They basically told me to save my money and not try any more at the moment.  Got to lose weight (about a stone) and then start all over again from seeing a fresh consultant.    Christ I'm a size 16 so not too obese - some peeps say it is to keep their stats looking good, DH said at least they dont want to waste our money and Ive joined Slimming World - having my wine tonight and then start everything tomorrow - sorry to be angry but no one is going to tell me NO!  Just hope I have this vigour to get me through the next few months of dieting. 

Best of luck to everyone - I will check in to see how you are all getting on. 

x x x


----------



## Meggy1981

Oh kittykins I'm so sorry  

My clinic won't treat if bmi is above 30, but at size 16 I would doubt yours is. But if it increases your chance by losing the weight it will be worth it, especially if you are self-funding. Just so frustrating when you've psyched yourself up for it   But on the bright side you've had a BFP before with IUI, so I'm sure there's another one out there with your name on it 

Best of luck with your weight loss, keep us informed x


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone, thanks for your messages! 

Kitty, so sorry hun, I didn't even know that could happen, good luck with slimming world  and enjoy your well deserved wine tonight.

Meggy and Loopy I totally agree with you on the aspartame thingy did you know that apparantly it causes a chemical reaction in the body and has been linked to miscarriage.  Some squashes don't contain it but they do tend to be more expensive Robinsons select is free from it.  

Sarahella hope that injection training goes well, its not too complicated!

Jasmine hope you are well

happyness fx for your 2ww

Wow this is a busy thread now afm good news today I do have time to have my third and final iui before the nhs cut the funding on 30th March, they are also doing everything much later this month which will coincide with my natural slightly longer than average cycle.  They are giving me 5 injections not 3 and are trying to get the follies as big as they can this time so I ma     for third time lucky


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi Marie - is the NHS cut nationwide or just local? Didn't know they could do this if individual funding had been granted?


----------



## marie123

Hi Meggy nor did I they told me after my last basting I think its just local so don't panic.  Funding stops for my local hospital on 30th March, apparantly I can still get ivf on nhs but won't be done at that hospital I am confused about where i go if this doesn't work and which hospital it will be. but just taking things one step at a time


----------



## Love2BaMum

kittykins so sorry to hear that it wasn't very good news   good luck with slimming world and trying to lose weight hun.

marie123 good luck with the 3rd IUI hun I hope it works, if not will you consider moving onto IVF? That's our plan at the moment. I spent last night looking at all the labels on my drinks at home and my squash contains aspartame so will be going food shopping and buying one without.

AFM just trying to pass the 2ww so that we can begin IUI, feeling really excited today about getting started but time is really dragging as always x


----------



## Meggy1981

Hello ladies,

Well today is 9dpiui and still getting mild Af pains and twinges although not quite as frequent now. But my body aches all over, especially my lower back and (o)(o)! Also keep coming across a bit light headed and sick, really hope I'm not coming down with something  

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend, I sure am


----------



## marie123

Meggy over half way now in your 2ww, fx for you  
Thanks Loopy we will consider ivf, hopefully it won't come to that for either of us 

babydust to all


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi marie123 definitely hope that it doesn't come to that for either of us hun 

Meggy1981 I hope your symptoms are a good sign hun and the 2ww flys by. 

AFM I'm really hoping that IUI will work for us but because of DH's low morphology I'm starting to think that it's a waste of time  I really hope that we are in with a chance I just wish I could feel a bit more hopeful about it all.  I've had a really low week and I was even considering going straight for IVF and not even trying IUI but then a part of me says I have to give it a shot. Any words of wisdom ladies? x


----------



## memebaby

dear loopy

all i can say is that we have sperm issues (not to mention I am 42 !!) sperm count is on the low side but also my dh has sperm antibodies which actually attack the sperm and make it difficult for them to swim. Despite this we were advised that iui was definately worth  a try before oing to ivf. i am due to test on monday so ill let you know how i get on !!


----------



## marie123

Loopy it only takes 1 little   fingers crossed fo you
Memebaby goodluck for monday 
Meggy how u doing? 


babydust to all


----------



## Meggy1981

Evening ladies,

MemeBaby -   you get good news tomorrow x

AFM - 12dpiui and I can honestly say this has been the longest 2 week of my life! Think I have had every side effect going from thoose darn pesseries - sore (.)(.), cramping, back ache, feeling queesey, bloating and tiredness and to top it all of am coming down with a cold! 
Please all say a little  for my OTD on Tuesday. I have been really good and not Poas, although this is more due me wanting to keep the chance that I may be pregnant alive as long as possible!

I hope next mothers day we will all have our dreams x

Love and  to all
Meggy
Xxx


----------



## memebaby

hey all

no good news for me im afraid. never even got to test .got my af this afternoon.

wont go into how i feel becasue Meggy and the rest of my friends on the 2ww you need to keep the faith and stay positive. I pray you get the positive results you deserve. I,ll be watching and cheering you on

love Susan


----------



## Love2BaMum

memebaby so sorry the witch got you hun   x


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi girls,

BFN for me 

I'm ok, I prepared myself for bad news. Going again in April or May x

Good luck to all x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Meggy1981 so sorry it was a BFN hun   x


----------



## littlec-b

Loopy, 

I'm just about to start IUI and although my other half doesnt have any issues i have had the same thoughts.  What is another 2 to 3 months, at least your goinf in the right direction


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

memebaby and Meggy1981 so sorry to read about your bfn's.  It's a horrible feeling especially when those pesky pessaries make you half feel that every twinge could be a sign.  Im on my 2ww and my testing day is next Wednesday so i've a week to go.  It has went really slow this time compared to last cycle.  Don't really feel any different so im prepared for a negative aswell.  It's while frigging hard but we are all strong ladies and can get this through this.  We have to deal with it and pick ourselves up for the next time and I know it will happen for us all when it's our time  

Hope everyone else is doing ok at whatever stage you are at.


----------



## loopee8

Hi girls
I am confused about the pessaries. I thought they were only for IVF cycles because the EC phase may damage the follicles that would normally be producing the progesterone...but with IUI there is no EC so no pessaries required. Or am I missing something? Or perhaps HAPPINESSPLEASE you have a specific diagnosis of progesterone issues I am asking because i have had 2 x failed IUI's but never told to use pessaries and perhaps they would have made a difference?


----------



## Meggy1981

Happiness - thank you, after a good cry and some wine, I am looking forward to next cycle. I have bought some vitamins and have booked a reflexology appointment with a therapist that specialises in infertility, which may also help   I Know what you mean with the pessaries, I had so many side effects which I secretly hoped were early preg symptoms   Good luck   you get your BFP x

Loopy - I had the progesterone pessaries. I think it varies from clinic to clinic as to whether they prescribe them. It supports implantation and pregnancy x


----------



## marie123

Meggy and memebaby sorry for you bfn's.
Meggy have you checked out Angelbumps fertility protocol on here? , I am following that atm hoping it will help my last iui try.
loopee where are you now in your cycle I have lost track. 
happiness and littlec  goodluck.
******** have you started yet?

afm have a scan tomorrow and hoping my follies are much bigger than this time last month as she says I can't be successful if they're not.  Also   I haven't overstimmed as I have taken more comid than I should (i know how stupid that sounds but seemed like a good idea at the time.) 

babydust to all


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi Marie - wow are you rattling with all them vitamins   It's really fascinating stuff though. I have just bought pregnacare conception vits. Do you take these and if so what others from angelbumps list do you have?


----------



## marie123

Meggy I decided to really go for it (was expensive even tho I did the buy one get one free) I think its worth it because *(tmi warning sorry!)* the nurse commented on how good my cm was. 
I am taking 
ovinatal- (similar to pregnacare given to me by my accupuncturist who is also a midwife) 
Royal Jelly 500mg
Bee propolis 500mg
Largine 500 mg
selenium 50
Omega 3 
so yes definately rattling! not everything on Angel bumps list but the ones I thought would make a difference. 
not sure what its doing for my conception chances but my skin is great  .


----------



## Love2BaMum

Can I ask what is angel bumps list? Not sure if I should b taking vits other than the pregncare ones I'm taking x


----------



## marie123

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

I think this is the link loopy (not tried this before so not sure if it will work) The bit you are looking for is right at the beginning of the thread interesting reading!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Marie123 thanks soo much for the link Omg there is so much to read   it might take a while lol x


----------



## loopee8

Hi Marie123
I have been quiet for a while, was very upset after last IUI didn't work. It is so hard to not get your hopes up. And I just felt like a failure to my DP and a failure to my parents for not giving them a grandchild....so I cried for a while and now I am ok. I am not on any meds this cycle. I have a 'pre-IVF' appointment on Weds to discuss my first IVF cycle. I may have one more IUI cycle before my IVF, or just wait for my IVF slot - depends on what the doctor recommends. So I am taking a break, having a cup of coffee in the mornings and a glass of wine in the evenings, and trying to relax. I plan to cut out all coffee and alcohol from April 1st in preparation for IVF
Good luck with your scan today! Keep us posted


----------



## Love2BaMum

loopee8 so sorry to hear that you have been feeling down after your last IUI didn't work hun. We're about to begin our 1st IUI on Monday, I can only imagine how hard it is going to be as I'm bad enough on a normal month when I don't even expect or hope to get a BFP.   I hope the next IUI or IVF works out for you hun. x


----------



## marie123

Loopee you are not a failure to anyone, although I know exactly how you feel especially with the grandparent thing.  I also have my little sister (six years younger) who is saying that she is desperate for me to do it as she and her fiance want to try but she is worried about upsetting me , I told her to go for it but she feels awkward.  All we can do is keep on going and try to stay positive.  I am in a very similar situation to you having my last iui before ivf (if I can persuade DH!!!) Enjoy your break!!  

Loopy have you finished reading yet   I read it ages ago and kept changing my mind then after several months decided I had nothing to lose ny trying it.  Good luck for Monday I am going to be on Wednesday so will be just behind you on the dreaded 2ww.  

I had good news today I have 4 good eggs (14 13 13 12 mm) and two 9mm ones, the most I've had before is 3 medium sized ones, I have another two injections to go so feeling quite hopeful....

babydust to everyone


----------



## hilly35

Hey loopee8 - I know what you mean about feeling a failure. I got my first bfn a few weeks ago and that was my first reaction. Felt guilty about my dh and not being able to just bloody conceive! It definitely takes time but I feel back in the game now and ding ding ready for round 2! Enjoy your break and best of luck at the docs next week. Hope the options are clear to you. Marie - omg how fab are those follies. Best of luck with the iui this time round. Wishing everyone on their 2ww all the best x


----------



## Love2BaMum

marie123 glad to hear that you are feeling +ve about treatment hun.

hilly35 when do you begin your next IUI?

AFM I had my baseline scan yesterday she said that all was ok and so I started my injections last night yay! I was so proud of myself for managing to self-inject (I'm not a big needles fan) its surprising what you can do when you have to lol! I've got my next scan on Monday.  Feeling really +ve at the moment and excited ekkk! I'm taking supercur and gofal (not sure if that is the correct spelling) are any of you taking the same or similar? I was wondering if they might give me any side effects?

Good luck to those in the 2ww   x


----------



## frizzyhair

Hey everyone.
I have had to catch up as not been on here for a while since we were waiting to start IUI round 2, plus work has been mad busy so not had time to think about it much (which is good I suppose!).
Just want to say,   to everyone who got bad news or BFNs, welcome to the newbies (still feel like one myself!), congrats to twinB, and good luck to all those in their 2ww.

AFM, have now started 2nd attempt IUI, same meds as I seemed to respond OK, and I go for day8 scan on Monday.  I was very surprised when I went in for my baseline scan this time round, that there was no discussion about the failed IUI, possible reasons, asking me how I felt/thought.  No mention of it at all .  

Anyway, hopefully will have good news about my follies on Monday and I can go for basting later next week.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi frizzyhair I've got my cd9 scan on Monday too  this is my first IUI. I think the earliest I will have the basting is Wednesday but I'm hoping it will b Friday because me and DH are both off work.
What day of ur cycle did u have the basting last time? Hope you don't mind me asking but how many follies did u have?

I can't wait to go back on Monday for the scan I want to know what's going on lol x


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone, thanks for your messages.  

Frizzyhair I had the same thing after my failed iui's I expected them to say "right this is how we will do things differently to maximise chances but had non of that until this (my last cycle when they gave me lots more drugs started earlier and basted later - that was today so we'll see. Goodluck for this cycle  

Loopy hope your scan goes well keep us informed on your follies. 

Loopee how are you ?  

Hilly hope round 2 is going well for you  

afm I was told today that I was the last ever fertility patient at our hospital as funding has now officially stopped and it was the main man doing the treatment so am hoping that will bring me luck.  Here I go again with my 2ww.  Babydust to everyone on their 2ww too.


----------



## Love2BaMum

marie123 wishing you lots of luck for this cycle, I hope its a good omen with you being the last ever fertility patient  

I'll let you all know how the scan goes on Monday.  I asked my doctor when the 3rd scan is likely to be and she said wed-fri but that's only if I need another one. I was sure I'd have at least 3 scans and I'm only Cd9 on Monday so if I have to take the trigger insemination is likely to be on Wed (CD11) is this too early? I've also had a lot of CM (sorry if TMI) so not sure if this is a sign that Monady will be the day? x


----------



## hilly35

Hi ladies, best of luck to all of those on their 2 ww again. Got to be some BFP's out there. AFM - have been weeks waiting for a scan on this cyst that showed up during my first IUI - finally had that last Saturday - cyst still there - but just told this morning by consultant that they are going to go ahead with another round of IUI and not operate to remove it. And in addition the doctor is going away for Easter so I cant have any IUI this month - will now have to wait until May. I am so frustrated that I could scream. How can there only be one person who can do the scans - the doctor didn't even do the insemination the last time.    All this waiting is killing me. But I will be lurking around and looking and wishing good news for all my fellow ladies on this road xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

hilly35 just wanted to say great news that you can go ahead with another IUI but so sorry you've got to wait until May - its soooo frustrating isn't it.  I really hope the time passes quickly for you hun x


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
I am now officially moving over to the 'first time IVF' thread. But I will look in on this thread to keep up with how you are doing. We still have one cycle of IUI left on the NHS but my IVF slot is in May so am going to prepare for that. Had an appointment on Wednesday evening with a very nice doctor at Homerton. The whole process will take about 50 days from day one of my period through to OTD. But I am ready for it. Bring it on! I just need to not stress, relax, stop the coffee and the vino. He basically gave us a 30% chance of success. So, double the chance of IUI......fingers crossed for me please!!!

Marie123 - thanks for asking about me, I am doing ok. I now have to walk the fine line of having a postive mental attitude but not getting my hopes up too much for the IVF. It is a difficult line to walk! And it will end in tears of joy or disappointment  Hopefully tears of joy! So you had your basting today? best of luck. I think if it was the last ever in the hospital then that has got to be good - they will want to go out with a bang, so to speak, so they will have done the best possible procedure on you!! all the best for the 2WW

hilly35 - that is very frustrating. The waiting is the killer. Waiting for AF to start, waiting on the 2WW, waiting for bank holidays to not get in the way. There is a 4 day weekend in June that we have to all watch out for too - my IVF treatment had better not fall over those fall days, I will be livid! So hang in there hilly. i am waiting for May to come round too, so we can wait together 

loopy13 - best of luck for your first cycle. Hope you have your basting a week today like you want - but are they open at Easter?

frizzyhair - I know what you mean about them not talking about the failed treatments. I have been to Homerton 15 times in the last 3 months and there is no real acknowledgement of it at all - quite strange. I was on the same meds each time too. I guess we gotta trust they know what they are doing. best of luck for your 2nd treatment.

happy weekend to all!

x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hey loopee yes our clinic seems to always b open luckily but we are paying for the pleasure lol! Good luck with the IVF I hope it all works out Hun xxx


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend, mine seems to have been full of spring-cleaning!  oh well, some calories burned I suppose!

******** - I only had 1 follie at 19mm when I went for my scan on the Monday of my last cycle (CD and I triggered on the Tuesday 9pm to go in for the basting at 11am on the Thursday (CD11).    Other than my baseline scan, that was the only scan I had.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  I am sure we will both be basted this week as they wouldn't want to leave us over the long weekend.  At least that's what I'm hoping for!

Hilly35 - that good that you can try again without having to be operated on, but I know what you mean about the wait.  Its sooo frustrating. You will get there, I found keeping busy was a good distraction.

Marie - wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.


----------



## hilly35

Looppee - great news on the IVF cycle. Oh how I wish I could get to that point and see those % chances raised. I would say hope to see you over there one day but by the time I get there you will be well and truly through the other side with hopefully your BFP to show for it.  

IUI ladies, hope you are all hanging in there. There are so many success stories on IUI that we have to keep strong. Hope everyone is doing ok and there is lots of PMA out there. My hubby has gone to pick up my meds for my next cycle this morning, even though I wont be able to go until May, all the same I will feel better with them just being in the fridge!!! I don't understand my own logic sometimes, just happier having drugs in my fridge I guess! Now just willing my AF to start so I can be closer to being ready for when the doctor is back off hols grrrrrrr.  Oh to have a 15 day cycle this month!!!!!!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

frizzyhair when are you back to the hospital for your next scan? FC your follies have grown hun.

Hilly35 glad to hear that you are getting your drugs and I’m loving the PMA!

AFM I had my 2nd IUI scan today (CD9) the doctor said that nothing much is happening at the moment  so she has increased my dosage of stimms (as I am currently on the lowest dose) and I have to go back on Thursday (CD12) for another scan to see how things are going.
The doctor explained that I have a lot of follies so they are worried about giving me too many drugs as I could end up making 10 or 12 eggs when they only want 1 or 2 so they want to do it slowly. I can totally understand but can't help feel a little disappointed. Has anyone else experienced this?

I'm not sure if I should start using a hot water bottle on my stomach (as I read this can help your follies to grow) or if I should just wait to see if the increase in stimms do the job.

Any thoughts would be appreciated, this is my first IUI so feeling really anxious x


----------



## hilly35

hey loopy13 - each hospital has different regulations about how many follies you have before they call off the treatment. For me I cant have any more than 3 - but different for everyone - you should ask the question in yours to get that info. Its such a fine line getting the meds right to get you to produce the right amount (just another worry for us to throw into the equation!) but you are really early in your cycle yet so I am positive it will all be ok. I would stay away from the hot water bottle if there is any danger of producing too many follies at this stage, and see how things are on Thursday. Very best of luck x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks hilly35 for your message you have really helped to put my mind at ease.
I think I'll stay away from the hot water bottle just incase. The last thing I want to do it make too many follies and have the cycle abandoned. FC things will have started to move by Thursday.

My boss is a bit of a nightmare so I'm getting stressed trying to take time of work for scans, I was really hoping there wouldn't be too many more x


----------



## frizzyhair

******** - I have just been for a scan this morning.  Oh how our bodies try to confuse us!  Same protocol, same meds, different cycle and today I only had 1 follie at 11mm whereas at this time last cycle I had 1 at 19mm.
They have now given me more meds, so I've to take the same dose for a few days more and go back again on thursday for another scan. If that scan shows some good follies, would they give me a trigger ready for basting on saturday?  Does anyone know if they do IUI on a saturday at GRI? 

I feel the same as you about time off work, that's really stressful as well.  At first I just made up different excuses like train delayed/cancelled, left my security pass/purse etc so had to go back for it, migraine which I'll try to sleep it off and come in a bit later etc.  But I was fast running out of excuses so I had to tell my boss something!  There was no way I was going to tell her the whole truth though, so I just said that I had a medical condition which I would need to take some time off to attend appointments for, but it wasn't a serious condition and shouldn't be long term (I wish!).  And now its so much easier, I can just tell her when my appointments/checkups are although I always try to get the first appointment of the day so that I can still be at work for 9am.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Frizzyhair good luck for ur scan on Thursday I hope they have grown by then it's funny how out bodies respond differently month to month. I'm hoping that I'll have the IUI on saturday too as its my DH's bday on Monday and we've arranged to ho out for a meal with our family.

Hopefully things will work out for us both, my PMA has taken a bit of a nosedive today x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, 
Thank you for your goodluck messages they are really appreciated.  Well I have survived week 1 of 2ww. lots of 'mini cramping' but nothing else much to report, am a bit scared of testing tbh!

Frizzy you had your scan today didn't you ? how are your follies? I was told that drinking lots of water helps the meds to flow but could just be a myth, I figured it was worth a try ! 

Loopy hope you have managed to pick up your pma! hope your basting is when you want it.

Hilly, May will be here before you know it. oh and to have a 15 day cycle you'd need to ov on day one lol  we can wish tho! 

Hello Loopee if you are still reading! 

babydust to all and have a lovely bank holiday weekend


----------



## frizzyhair

Hi Marie,  Yes, my scan was on Thursday - the 11mm had grown to 15mm.  I had to continue taking the Menopur Thurs/Fri night and trigger Sat night for basting on monday.  Works out quite well as i'm off work anyway due to the bank holiday.  When's your OTD?  2ww is a killerisn't it?.  Are you on the progesterone pessaries?  I'm not looking forward to them again...

Its been pretty quiet on here lately, hope we get an influx of BFPs real soon...

FX'd


----------



## marie123

just a quickie to say my last iui failed, the nurse now says that she thinks there is something more going on (immune wise) which funnily enough I told her when we first met three cycles ago but they still won't test as I haven't had enough miscarriages grrr  .  So i guess its on to ivf although without immune testing I can't see it working, I have offered to pay for a private test but if I do that I will lose all nhs rights, I am in the process of disputing this with the pct grrr  .  

Thankyou for all the support you have all given me and    that you all get bfp's very soon. I will  keep reading from time to time to see how ur all doing. 

Frizzy I hope this cycle is positive for you and  hope that basting went well. 

babydust to all


----------



## loopee8

Hi Marie 123
couldn't read and run - I have not been on here for 6 days but just read your post.
I am so sorry your IUI didn't work. I don't understand that if you pay for private immune testing you lose your nhs rights? My nhs doctor gave me a link to a private clinic that does the testing - he just advised me not to fork out the money at this stage, but if I wanted to go ahead that was my choice, he never said I would lose the right to my treatment. Is this specific to your pct?? seems crazy. And weren't you told you were the last basting at  your hospital as funding has run out? Aren't you going to a different hospital now anyway? I hope you don't give up.

best of luck to you. hugs
xxx


----------



## marie123

Thanks loopee thats really interesting about your nhs dr just goes to show how everyone says something different, you are right i was the last patient at my hospital and apparantly we now get sent to a private clinic and are treated as nhs patients.  It was the private cinic that told me funding would be affected and I should contact pct to check.  TBH am tempted to take a risk get the test  done, if its negative thats fine and if it shows something cross that bridge then, maybe i will be lucky enough to get a sympathetic consultant? 
I am still hopeful that my babydream will come true, thankyou for not reading and running.  Goodluck for May! maybe see you on the ivf board


----------



## loopee8

Hi marie123
I think you should get the tests done. It'll bring either peace of mind or enlighten you on what could be going on. From your profile I can see you have had 2 x m/c which I think is definitely a good reason to get immunes done!. That is the reason my doc told me not to bother because I have never been pregnant so have no history of m/c..... but who knows what is going on with me! I guess the first IVF treatment will tell them more about me.....Also, you have a bit of time on your hands. At 32 you are still a spring chicken, so don't give up!
best of luck with your new clinic
and yes, hope to see you on the IVF board   My treatment starts day one of whatever cycle falls in May. I am currently on day 35 of my current cycle so I am hoping my unpredictable body has a long cycle (like 53 days!) and I don't start my next period til May 1st! Then I can get on with IVF straight away and not have to wait ANOTHER month 
take care
x


----------



## marie123

Hi Loopee thanks, that is good advice, I have decided to do the test.  FX you get the cycle length that you need.  Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## loopee8

Hi Marie
Well I didn't get the cycle length I wanted...AF arrived on Saturday. But good news! I called my hospital and I was allowed to go in this afternoon to pick up my pill prescription to start down regging today!!! So I am officially at the start of my first IVF cycle. Don'T think it has sunk in...I was so convinced that when AF arrived on the weekend that I would be waiting til late May to start treatment....but the hospital nurse was lovely and surprisingly accommodating. Wish me luck! And good luck with your tests. It will be a relief for you to know either way. Take care.  

Loopee8


----------



## marie123

Hey Loopee,
Wow that really was quick, really pleased that you can get started so soon    .  I have my fingers crossed for you
I am now waiting to be referred (i think!) so am taking the time out of fertility this month, I still have some clomid to take but decided a proper break would probably be better.  

Goodluck hun


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi girls,

Starting IUI round 3 tomorrow,   3rd time lucky.

Is anyone else cycling at the mo?

Xx


----------



## frizzyhair

Hey marie, sorry about ur bfn, but its good u can get some additional tests done to help shed some light on what is going on. 
Loopee, thats gud u can start so quickly with ivf. I think its a different ball game so all the best of luck with that.

I am currently still in shock after getting a phone call from the hospital confirming a BFP from my blood test this morning. I cant believe it. Dont feel any different and it doesnt seem real. Work has been hellish recently (why i havent been on here much) and i must have done a 50 hour week the last 2weeks. Hope all goes well until the scan in 4wks time and pray the bean sticks.

Baby dust to all
X


----------



## Meggy1981

Frizzyhair a massive            congratulations on your BFP.

It has been so quite on her lately and it's about time we had some good news.

 you have a super sticky one (or 2!)  

Xxx


----------



## marie123

Frizzyhair WOW       big congrats to you.  I hope work calms down for you.  Goodluck for your scan  
Meggy goodluck for this round  
Loopee not long til you can get going again  
babydust to everyone x


----------



## Chopio

Congratulations Frizzyhair!    So happy for you xx


----------



## broody23

Congrats frizzy

Just wanted to share that we got our bfp on tues and still a bfp on our official testing day yesterday, this was our 3rd iui and was starting to give up hope but just goes to show there is still hope

Broody xxxx


----------



## marie123

Broody thats fantastic news, big congrats to you      ! x


----------



## Love2BaMum

G/C but wanted to say congratulations to frizzyhair & broody23   
I'm on the 2ww of my 1st IUI so wonderful to hear two success stories   Wishing you both a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## Weezlet

Hi Ladies, 
I haven't been on here in AGES, not since our miscarriage in Jan...and now see so many new names and stories!  
Congrats to those BFP's! Such exciting news for you all. Will pray for sticky little beans!! 

Just wanted to say that I will be moving on to IVF now but will keep an eye on this thread from time to time too! We have our first pre-IVF nurses appointment on the 22nd May and then IVF scheduled for next month. One little hiccup in that I haven't had AF since my miscarriage and obviously need one in order for IVF to start, so hoping i get some decent advice this week from our clinic. Just dont want a further delay in start in IVF as it feels like we've been waiting forever for it. 

Anyway, good luck to everyone still waiting for their BFP's...do still think of some 'old friends' from this thread often and you're in my prayers. 

Much love xxxxx


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi,

It's been very quite on here lately.

Congrats to the BFP's!

Weezlet - all the best for IVF x

I have just had my 2nd and final IUI basting today, was quite painful this time and have had some spotting too  

Well here comes the 2 ww madness!  

Xx


----------



## frizzyhair

Thanks for all the good wishes girlies, In a weird way I feel like I'm moving on too soon from this board - just as I'm getting to know you all!
Broody - congrats!  
Meggy - g/l for your 2ww
Good luck to everyone and hope to see you over in the 1st tri board real soon.
xx


----------



## nkmbuddy

I'm starting iui this month. Feel so uneducated/clueless this site is helpful.   going in for a scan on Thursday 10th after being on clomid for the 5days. On 100 mg so hoping despite my age (3 it works but not too well they cancel it - this is all so stressful   we also don't have a ton of cash to fund  NHS says im too old . . .so added stress


----------



## Meggy1981

Welcome nkmbuddy!

I am currently on 2ww of my 3rd SIUI with injectables. Feel free to ask any questions x


----------



## nkmbuddy

thank you. I have been doing a ton of research online - maybe too much. I'm going in for my scan on Thursday after my 6 days clomid. Now reading what to eat what not to eat. I'm so confused. If anyone has tips that would be great. I.e. have read to avoid dairy, eggs etc...but then on another site read thats good. Also what happens after the scan? Sounds like they tell you if you are able to proceed or not. How many days after the scan do you typically wait? I'm worried my day falls on a weekend? Then what?


----------



## marie123

nkmbuddy, I think as far as the diet goes just a healthy balanced one is fine.  Plenty of water and i also avoided aspartame but that was my personal choice.  I used to have a couple of scans, the nurse will sort out the timings for you, if it falls over a weekend she will  let you know what to do, you can always have your own bms (try the ol fashioned way lol ) are you having injections as well? 
Goodluck i'm sure evrything with sort itself out, try and relax (i know how ridiculously hard that is tho!)


----------



## nkmbuddy

Marie 123 thanks for you message. I'm going in for my 1st scan tomorrow on day 10 on my cycle. Praying there is good news and I move on to the next step. Eating healthy and drinking tons of water. Also read something about pineapple core. Has anyone heard that? I may go buy some I like it anyway so suppose it can not hurt. right?

Its wonderful to read success stories on here - keeps me dreaming this can all come true for us.


----------



## Meggy1981

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know I got my BFP today, HGC level of 418!

I was convinced it hadn't worked, have been spotting since 5 dpiui and have had strong period pains for 3 days.

I am in total shock, I never thought my turn would come. Stay positive ladies x


----------



## nkmbuddy

Meggy1981 - that is fabulous so happy for you


----------



## Nessybaby

WOW WHOOP! WHOOP! Fantastic news Meggy! x


----------



## marie123

wow congratulations meggy


----------



## snowflake81

Hi 

I am new to the forums and just want some advice .  I am just wondering how many IUIs should I have before considering IVF?  I am getting fed up being disappointed every month.  My consultant has referred me to IVF on the NHS but wants me to continue with injectable  ........  There is a year long waiting list for IVF. I was considering going private for IVF in Sept time but since talking to my consultant maybe I should have a few more goes with injectables and IUI....??


----------



## sparklyme!

Hi Girls....

Just though I would post a little _*'hope'*_ on your thread. Miracles do happen and iui does work!!!! I have a lovely little girl called Lola Florence who is now 20 weeks old.        I know whilst having treatment it is the hardest thing to keep positive....especially with the dissappointment BFN can bring but I truly believe that if you relax and just 'go with the flow' and think 'what will be will be' it helps! I was stressed and had been trying for a baby for about 10 years! 3 cycles of IUI and the last one I just relaxed and ping!

If you guys have any questions about treatment I am happy to help XXXXXXX        Sending you all lots of love and babydust to you all


----------



## Hev_mae

Hi!

although I am not new to this site I have never written anything before but no one else seems to understand me so was hoping someone out there would understand!

I'm 27 and have PCOS, I have been TTC with DP for 3 years and now it is time to move onto IUI, waiting for my appointmen in sept (which seems ages away!) I don't know much about IUI and to be honest I'm a little scared. I have always wanted to be a mum but just worry I'm obsessing about it which is only making it worse.
I can't stop thinking about becoming pregnant, my last period was 11 weeks ago although this is not uncommon for me as I went 2 years without a period but now everytime I feel sick or any other little thing I'm obsessing that I could be pregnant by a magic!

Is this normal? surely it can't be healthy to think about becoming pregnant all the time?I just want to cry.

Please help


----------



## purplegirl_84

hi hun....  

your not alone, i totally understand how you feel.. the frustration the disappointment. (lol seeing preggy mommies around the place) but jokes aside i know how hard it gets to remain positive all the time..

i'm also undergoing iui treatments, (PCOS too with one tube partial blockage) last month was my worst, really embarrassing i ended up cryin at the docs office.

Don't worry of the iui procedure, it's fairly simple and not like the hsg test, a slight/mild cramping is what i have experienced till date during my iui's , and usually my doc just asks me to take a deep breath (namely coz i'm one of those lil paranoid patients  )

I know the disappointment every month, i don't get me period either unless i'm put med to induce it. in my case i've tried getting into crafting and stuff just to ease of the strain, (not that it's no there at the back of my mind) but art is something i love and it's very therapeutic too... maybe if there's something you like doing you can try it out.

Don't know if this helps... but take care and be gentle on your self... baby dust to you


----------



## shellmcglasgow

u have come to the right place I don't get periods at all and have been ttc for 3 half years had to wait a year b4 GP would send me to gyn and then after that went on the nhs waiting list which took 16 month and had to lose 2 stone so trust me all I could think about was losing weight to have a baby and found it hard and sometimes still do when I hear of family and friends falling pregnant so easily but I try to stay positive and hope my time will come too.

I have found the iui procedure alot like a smear test and it only takes about 15/20 min and like purplegirl_84 says u do get some cramping a few hours after but I find the hardest part is the 2week wait (2ww) 1st time I didn't know what to expect and it was torture this time I have totally filled my diary so with work or socialing to keep my mind off it, also leading up to procedure I took daily injections which I did myself some of the girls get DP/H to do these as needle phobic or just to invilve them bit more, also going to the clinic everyother day a week into taking injections for scans to see how the follies are growing every clinic is different but mine allow 2 follies of 16mm in size and lining of at least 6mm to allow procedure if u have more it maybe cancelled this never happened to me but I did under respond on the 1st ostrogen level in blood test dropped too low even tho I had a 17mm follie, I was gutted but got bk on the rollercoaster quick as I could.

hope this is of help and we all know how u feel on here, it has helped me heaps as none of my family or friends really know how it feels to not concieve naturally x


----------



## HelsB

Hi there, you have def come to the right place. I have just finished my first IUI and found everything I needed to know from girls on this site who have gone through the same thing! As a first timer it's hard to know what questions you need to be asking. 

I also have PCOS, and have been on metformin for 5 years...without it I have very few periods. I also only have one working tube so that complicates things. 

My IUI story began with appointment in Jan for scan and big blood tests ... all very basic. I was accepted in March and we only waited until July because we were getting married. I phoned the hospital the morning of my bleed (a Thur), they phoned back at the end of the day with an appointment for the next morning. I went for another scan + small blood test, and my DH was shown how to inject my tummy with Menopur. The following day (Sat) I had another phone call with results from the previous days blood and was told to start injections that afternoon. A week later (sat) and another scan showed folicles, another appointment 2 days later (Mon) and that was enough! I took a trigger shot of Ovitrell at midnight and went in the next day (last Tue) with my DH. He did ... er ... 'his thing' and 2 hours later the nurses carried out my IUI. It was all very casual, they made us feel very relaxed. I felt nothing, which surprised me as I normally feel smear tests a little! I went to work the next day but already had the rest of the week booked off. The only discomfort was last Thur when I had dreadful stomach cramps, but they only lasted the day. I have another Ovitrelle injection today and then I test on the 18th. Everyone else talks about a 2ww but mines closer to 3 because of the second injection. 

Emotionally I'm tired, and more than slightly irritable ... but even that is better than when I tried Chlomid tablets. I hate needles too but it's just something you have to put up with. 

I hope this helps, I know I would have benefitted by having a step by step idea of what to expect, but as I said at the start, I didn't know what to ask!

The most important thing is to not worry, everyone has horror stories about everything if you look close enough! Stress is the worst thing for us ladies so take time out to relax. 

Good luck, fingers crossed everything works out for you. 
Hels x


----------



## Hev_mae

Thank you all for your replies, its great to have an insight into whats going to happen. reading the stories on here I don't think I have received as much treatment leading up to trying IUI (I was always told not to try naturally) I have been told nothing about IUI but got an appointment in Sept so guess all will be explained then. 

How many chances do you normally get with IUI? as my hospital don't have IVF available so not sure what we would do if IUI doesn't work as at the moment there is no way we could afford private treatment  

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all and say a   for you all tonight.

Thank you again

Heather 
     to you all


----------



## gem1

Hello

I thought i'd drop a line on this feed. I have just had my first scan yesterday for follicle monitoring? I have another on monday too. I was told that i had 10 on my right side and 7 on my left side. im hoping this is good? The nurse said one will take the lead. Does anyone know the sucess rates for IUI? This is our 1st try so a little unsure.
Thanks
xxx


----------



## greenscholar

Hi gem, are you doing natural IUI or stimmulated? We did natural IUI and were told success rates were pretty low (I think anywhere between 12-40%) particularly due to my age, but am.pleased to say we were successful on first attempt! So it can happen


----------



## gem1

Hi greenscholar, we was told that we will try natural for the 1st 3 attempts and if they didnt work then i would have stimulation drugs (i think). Well done to you, on your 1st attempt, i bet you were ecstatic. Im nervous about it tho, its been a long long wait and now all of a sudden its happening. Its quite overwhelming. 
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.
xxx


----------



## greenscholar

Good luck then, the whole process is very easy and nothing to worry about, the 2ww is the worst part but just keep thinking positively and be good to yourself over this time. 
I know what youean tho it can be so much waiting around and testing so the fact you could actually be pregnant soon can be very overwhelming- but this is what we are all working towards so just enjoy it as much as you can.  
Keep us posted gem x


----------



## gem1

Will do, thanks hun. x


----------



## kirstykb1

hey girls.
just wondering how ur all getting on with ur IUI?
Ive just started my 1st try after 6months on clomid. Ive bin on 75units of menopur since last wednesday and had my 1st scan 2day, onlyhad 1 folicle at 11mm so im abit worried as i thought that u should develop several follicles and then 1 takes the lead   
can any 1 help?
xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Kirstykb1

I'm on my first round of IUI with menopur (6 days into the dreaded 2ww)

I was on 75 menopur and had a scan after 5 days and had 1 follicle at around 10 mm and was told to come back 2 days later.  I then had 2 - the first was still only 12mm and the other around 10. Went back 3 days later and they had trouble finding anything (full of gas apparently   ) but eventually found the same 2 plus a new smaller one.  They increased my dose to 150 (we're on day 10 now).  I went back on day 12 and I had 2 follicles of 16 and 18mm and 2 smaller ones so they said I'm ready.  Continued with the 150 for day 13, day 14 was trigger shot and day 15 IUI was done.  

Don't lose heart if they're not that big yet - they'll get there I'm sure!  I was convinced it was never going to happen, especially after they couldn't even find my ovaries on day 7!!  

Good Luck!!


----------



## kirstykb1

hey angelica,
thanks 4 the reply it was very reassuring, ive bin bk since and they said it still hadnt grow much (they didnt tell me the exact size) but there was a few more little ones, they have now increased my menopur 2 112 and i go bk on monday so sounds like a very similar situation 2 urs, hows the 2ww treating u? where are u having ur treatment?
 u get ur BFP
xxxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

It feels like the longest 2 weeks of my life!

I keep hoping I'll get some obvious symptoms to give me hope and finding it hard not to expect that it hasn't worked! I'm really not liking the pessaries and my hormones seem to do somersaults from time to time - crying for no reason which really isn't like me!  I test 1 week from today but dreading my AF arriving before that while I'm in work. I think I may take Friday off just in case..,

I'm having treatment at CRGW in South Wales and I must say so far they've been fantastic. 

must stay positive! 

hope you get your date soon. Where are you getting treatment? Are they treating you well? 

keep me posted
xxxxxx


----------



## kirstykb1

hi angelica,
im at wigan and leigh infirmary they are really good but busy so can sometimes feel like cattle being herded ha.
ive bin for my 3rd scan this am n its still not bloody growing even after my meds being increased so gotta go bk wed, fingers crossed 4 insemination end ov the week   
well 1 week down 1 2 go im sure u wil be fine if u try and not sympton spot which i no from takin 6 months of clomid is impossible but it does make u  
gud luck hun n let me no how u get on xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hopefully Wednesday you'll get some good news!!

Good Luck x


----------



## kirstykb1

hey angelica
gud news its grow
insemination friday  
how u getting on?
xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news!  

Hope everything goes well for you on Friday - at least you have the weekend to totally relax after it.  The day after mine I had a bad headache which some theorise is due to the trigger shot

I've been feeling quite rough again today - killer headache like a hangover (without the alcohol (!) the night before and I've been so conscious of drinking loads of water)- even had to come home from work early and went straight to bed (at 3pm!) back up now and feeling a bit better thankfully.

I'll be glad when Sunday comes so I can know either way - it's the not knowing that frustrates me!

Enjoy the crazy over-engineering of the trigger shot   and have a nice relaxing weekend

Angela
x


----------



## kirstykb1

Thanks angelica,
glad ur feeling better, im just abit worried that im having insemination on CD19 but ive havent ovulated so hopefully it will work.
gud luck 4 sunday
   4 u 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Got my BFN today 

Still no AF but I guess that's due to the pessaries.  I've accepted it's over for now. I was quite upset, more about telling people than the news itself.  I was surprised at how upset I was! Feeling more positive now though.  Going to get back to my Zumba (only a 2 week break but feels like a lifetime!) and get myself fit and focussed again.

We're going to wait a couple of months (Got a trip to the US including Vegas over Xmas to look forward to!) and try again in the new year.  I think I'll still stick to IUI for one more go and then think about IVF (will probably change my mind a million times by then!  )

Good Luck - hope everything went well for you


----------



## Praying4baby

Hi I have been reading these forums for ages and decided its time to join in! 

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, but I was wondering if anyone had iui which resulted in a chemical pregnancy whilst taking pessaries? 

If so can you tell me Did you bleed before you stopped taking the pessaries? I did first round of iui this month, i POAS 12,13 and 14 dpiui all faint bfp. And one CB digital bfp on 14dpiui, then today (17dpiui) CB digital was BFN. Dr says most likely chemical pregnancy but I should keep taking pessaries and wait and see what happens, but my question is will af come whilst i take pessaries? Or am I just waiting for something that isn't going to happen until I stop taking them? I don't want to stop if there's a chance I still might be pregnant, but also dont want to drag out this torture, waiting for af  which isn't going to come! 

Any advice would be really appreciated, thanks


----------



## angelica_wales

I didn't get a hint of a bfp (and still haven't got my af) but my consultant advised to stop the pessaries and she should arrive in a couple of days.

I don't know much about chemical pregnancies but know the pessaries can mess with your AF! A very cruel side effect giving up false hope sometimes. Best to ask the professionals I think

good luck xxx


----------



## Praying4baby

Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining you all. Posting yesterday made me feel slightly better about finding out my pregnancy was chemical.

Angelica - it is so hard isn't it, every time you see that bfn it's sooooo disappointing. But it sounds like you have nice things to look forward to with a holiday coming up. Its good to keep busy so like you i am  also going back to Zumba!!!

Just to update In case anyone reads my post with the same question, af came with force this morning despite me continuing on with the pessaries, so I guess I can stop them now, knowing I am definitely no longer pregnant.


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm still waiting for my AF - I just want to get on with things now!

It's awful waiting and not knowing and holding onto anything you can that you still may be pregnant.

Are you going to try again?  Was it your first time with IUI?

Sorry for your BFN...   Our time will come


----------



## Praying4baby

I am going to try again, but i found out today that the clinic want me to wait two months, then there is a chance they will close over Christmas, so December may be out. I have a holiday booked to France in jan so it might not be till February.... So frustrating. Tempted to cancel the holiday!!

Did you test again?


----------



## angelica_wales

No - I tested on Day 14 and 16 and both were BFN so I have resigned myself to the fact that it's not happening!

We'll try again in January - we're off on our hols on Xmas day for a couple of weeks so don't want to be worrying about treatment or 2ww then. 

As we're in the "unexplained" camp, we're going to try OPK's for a couple of months until then (may save some pain and money!)


----------



## RuthB

Hi girls,
I
've been reading this thread for a few days but dont think I have commented yet.  Hope you don't mind me joining in - I found out last night that assuming I ovulate this month I can start IUI on my November cycle.  It will be the first time and a "natural" attempt so really not sure what to expect.  In the last week or so have had two ultra-sounds and an HSG so feels like things are moving quickly so trying to be realistic and not get too excited.  After almost three years ttc no.2 this feels like a lot of progress!

Angelica, we are also unexplained so trying to stay positive and going to reflexology just in case we strike it lucky in the meantime.

babyglue to everyone x


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Ruth - Welcome  

Sounds like it's full steam ahead for you - My HSG was a horrible painful experience for me!! hope yours was OK!

AF arrived today (at last) so we can get on with the OPK's this month and see if Mother Nature wants to help out at all.

I had stimulated IUI with Menopur - I ovulate naturally and had previously taken Clomid so I guess they decided to go down the drug route to increase my chances...  They didn't suggest "natural" for me.  Do you know if you'll still need the scans to check for follicles or will they base it off the LH surge? 

At least you know you can get pregnant as you already have 1, although It's probably more frustrating for you though because it worked once before!

So frustrating the "unexplained" - I really hoped my HSG would show something to explain it but we're as normal as we can be!

I hope your cycle goes well - curious to know how they do a natural cycle!!

Good Luck    

Angela
x


----------



## kirstykb1

hey angelica
so sorry i havent been on but ive had a rite nightmare with my internet - so sorry 2 hear of ur BFN hope ur feeling better soon and dont get 2 upset as it was ur 1st attemp although if i get a bfn on friday i dont think i could say the same 2 myself  

Hey ruth  - gud luck on ur journey hope u get lucky soon

prayingforababy - hi, what an awful experience have u asked y u got a BFP and then it suddenly changed?

ASF - im waitin very inpatiently to test on friday fingers crossed xxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Kirsty

feeling much more positive now - bounced back in no time 

Unfortunately I have the most painful AF now - 5 days of pain so far and counting where I usually only get 1 day!

Good Luck for Friday


----------



## RuthB

Hi Kirsty, good luck for Friday.

Angelica, glad you are feeling better.  I may not have used the right term for natural iui but the theory is that it is unmedicated on the first half of the cycle.  This is assuming I have ovulated this cycle which I think I have as I had a positive opk today (phew) on day 16.  I think I then have scans from day 8 and will still have the ovitrelle shot.  I was getting quite down again as I thought I hadnt ovulated but hopefully this is a good sign for next month - my husband is getting really down about it all - I was so depressed about it last year that I actually feel quite excited that at least we are able to be doing something.  It will be a different matter if it doesnt work out of course  

Oh and the HSG was fine, quite painful when they inserted the tube but the actual dye did'nt hurt at all, was very lucky!

Hope everyone else is well - baby dust.


----------



## kirstykb1

hey girls
just wanted 2 spread abit ov hope and let u all know that although i was abit naughty and tested early i got my BFP 2day... im absolulty in shock as this was my 1st IUI.    
Just wanted 2 spread some hope IT DOES WORK
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

wow! congratulations! that is fantastic news


----------



## RuthB

Great news congrats!


----------



## RuthB

Hi everyone,

I've just been for my planning meeting to learn a bit more about IUI.  In theory I will start at the end of November and then start scans around day 8/9.  If I don't get a positive opk then they will give me a trigger shot of ovitrelle.  After that just the IUI itself and then nothing until the end of the 2ww.  The nurse said the success rate is just 5%  I was feeling so positive but now I wonder if its worth it, they recommend three rounds of this before moving onto IVF but that will be over £2k spent!  Great to see positive feedback from Kirsty so hoping we can beat the stats....baby dust to everyone else xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Ruth

it's worth giving it a go - and until this afternoon I was thinking the same as you... whether it's worth spending another £1k and going through all of this or whether to skip and go straight for IVF.  That was until this afternoon...

I have been bleeding on and off for almost 2 weeks now so I called the clinic (a bit more pain today) and they convinced me to take a hpt and blow me I got a BFP!  

It's an emotional rollercoaster!  I had assumed I wasn't pregnant, have been bleeding for nearly 2 weeks and today find out I am pregnant.  It's not fair that we haven't had the happy feeling of getting a BFP - good and bad news all at the same time!!  They did a scan today and confirmed the "yolk sack" is in the womb (so not ectopic) and can't see any reason for the bleeding but it's obviously not a good sign

My consultant said we can't rule it out yet but I need to go for another scan next week once it's possible to see a heartbeat and in the mean time to start the pessaries again to try to stop the bleeding.

So while this all sounds very negative, and we are assuming the worst, it has given me hope.  I can get pregnant and IUI does work so if it doesn't stick this time, we'll definitely be trying again.

Good Luck Ruth


----------



## kirstykb1

angelica  - thats wonderful news about your BFP lets   it sticks. U will be about the same as me wont you i had IUI on the 18th ov oct so am classed as 5weeks.
Ruth - my clinic also told me that their success rate was only 9% but some1s gotta make up that percentage i got a BFP on my 1st attemp and as you have been pregnant b4 i definatly give it a shot.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RuthB

Hi Kirsty and Angelica, 

Thanks for that it does really help to have these boards to turn to.  

I can't imagine how you must be feeling Angelica - fingers crossed for your scan, what a roller-coaster!  Kirsty, roll on the 12 week scan for you too!


----------



## kichuna

hallo everyone,

hope u r all fine, just wanted some info on iui, ur experiences and if the procedure is painful?

im thinking of doing the iui treatment, but i need some hope first

please provide all the details, thanks


----------



## OlgaMef

Hi girls, 

I am new here   but two steps into my fertility treatment. Today I have started injections of my first IUI and had a day 5 scan. I was quite positive and hopeful about this stage because it does give you a feeling something is now being done to help you, you know.. However, I left the scan room very upset as they found a small intramural fibroid, 6mm. I have no idea when it appeared cause I had numerous scans Jan through May when I was on clomid and no one ever noticed it before.. I was told that it is very common and should not interfere with the pregnancy, and that nothing needs to be done about it. 

So sad on the Friday evening trying to keep optimistic, and hope this is not going to stand on the way to pregnancy.


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Kichuna - I can only give you my experience which isn't the norm (apparently)

The procedure itself doesn't take long - legs in stirrups so forever glamorous   A speculum is used like a smear (which always makes me want to pee!).  They warned me of some pressure when they were "breaking into the womb" which manifested like some nasty period cramps - gave a bit of a queasy feeling but nothing unbearable.  

The next bit was not normal - my cervix was too high apparently and because they want the swimmers to be in exactly the right place, they had to pull it down with forceps - not at all pleasant!  Bring on the stronger cramps and involuntary tears!

Saying all of this though, it wasn't the most comfortable experience but what's 15 minutes of discomfort if you go on to have a little bundle of joy (the pain will be worse then!)

Hi Olga - sorry to hear you're feeling down about it.  If the consultants are saying it's nothing to worry about I'm sure you'll be fine.  They'll monitor you well I'm sure!  They wouldn't continue with the injections if they thought there was any risk involved.  Try to keep positive  we're all here for you    Your mind really does drive you mad going through all of this  - just wait for the 2ww when you'll be symptom spotting like mad! (although I didn't get any!!)

Good Luck both x


----------



## OlgaMef

Hi Angelica,


thanks for your kind words. I am happy to see you've got the BFP, hope it will all go well, no more cramping or spotting. All the best with the scans!    You're right, getting ready for IUI must be nothing comparing to the 2ww. With my tendency to spot I will surely be taking Cyclogest which will then be playing tricks delaying my period and giving hopes. In the welcome post here they recommend not to test however tempting it is, hope will be able to stop myself from doing that..

I am now sitting here and trying to figure out what else I have not tried to lower my obviously high oestrogen, which apart from endo in the past is giving me a fibroid now. Ironically, the little nasty one appeared when I was doing my best to stay healthy and actually felt great - yoga, jogging, eating healthy, drinking herbal teas, agnus castus, and having acupuncture!.. I don't want to discourage anyone reading this, and lose hope myself, but looks like there must be more than just doing what's right. Like getting things in the head fixed  

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## angelica_wales

Had confirmation today that the pregnancy isn't viable and I will start the process of miscarriage soon. absolutely devastating but I take away the positive that at least I know I can get pregnant and IUI does work!  

Not looking forward to even more pain and bleeding but the sooner it's over the sooner yo can get back to normal and try again. It obviously wasn't meant to be  

Good luck to everyone.  It can and does work and no doubt I'll be back to symptom spotting in January for my next 2ww

Angela
x


----------



## kirstykb1

angelica so sorry 2 hear ur news    
how has this been confirmed was ur sac broken on ur scan 2day?
It must be awful but like you said atleast u no i can work 4 u, i think id think like that if i get anymore bad news with this BFP.
i had 2 go 4 an emergency scan 2day as i had severe cramps throughout the night..they said my sac was empty but unbroken which is normal for 5weeks but how can i be 5 week when i had IUI on the 19 nov and OTD on the 2nd of nov im very confused.
Have they told u 2 stop using the pessaries?
aaaw i hope ur ok hun
xxxxxxxx


----------



## RuthB

Hi Angelica, sorry to hear your news - I'm sure you have been on tenterhooks ever since you found out.  Kirsty fingers crossed things will start to progress for you too.  I'm just about to start AF have had spotting today so will be booking in for my first cycle of IUI tomorrow


----------



## angelica_wales

my scan last week at 6 weeks showed the yolk sac and today at 7 weeks showed it collapsed with bleeding around it.  I was in agony on Wednesday and Thursday last week and bleeding heavily so they told me to increase to 2 pessaries which stopped the bleeding but just delaying the inevitable.

The consultant told me that IUI isn't an exact science because they don't know exactly when you ovulate etc so dates can be off a bit - hence me getting a negative test on OTD so I'd trust their assessment of your dates. some cramping is normal apparently but you're right to get scanned if you're concerned.

I knew it wasn't good with what I went through last week but still hard seeing it today. I used a pessary last night so have stopped now and cramping and bleeding has started already.

I'm sure everything will be ok for you. it is so worrying and terrifying.

Take it easy and try to relax. are they having you back in next week for another scan? keep pestering them you need reassurance.

keep me posted xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Ruth, I think I must have been replying and didn't see your message... good luck for starting your treatment. Let's hope we get 3 BFP's out of 3! 

thanks for the kind words from both of you.  

Angela xx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey angelica,
so sorry 2 hear ur news hope AF isnt 2 bad 4 u.
I have anova scan nxt wed fingers crossed.
xxxxxxx


----------



## OlgaMef

Hi everyone,

Angelica, so sorry about the sad news.. There will be another cycle, and another try. You know now that it can work for you, so you'll try again  
Today was supposed to be my first IUI, but we were shocked to find out that the semen sample was very poor for it. We are very upset and my DH is concerned now that it might be him all along. The routine semen analysis (SA) before the whole fertility treatment was fine, this time everything was much below normal. We were told that it can happen and he indeed was down with a bad virus 2 months ago.. he will have to do another SA, but we are quite worried, it's two bad news in one week - my fibroid and then this.  

Those who went through a couple of IUIs, how often does it happen that the semen quality fluctuates so dramatically so that they have to cancel the cycle?

All the best wishes to everyone.


----------



## snowfairy

Hi Olga,

Sorry to hear you've had a run of bad news.  

My husbands 2 SA during investigations had normal count, borderline motility and low morphology but post wash was OK for IUI.  

Our 1st IUI his SA was quite low with 3 million post wash although they still did IUI but I was gutted.  We've just done our 2nd IUI and his count was fine this time with 20 million post wash and good motility etc. 

Your DH's low SA is probably because of the virus he had, esp if he had a high temp, apparently it takes 3 months for swimmers to be made, so SA will probably be back to normal soon.

Hope this helps


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Olga

So sorry you're having a rough time of it.  Have they cancelled this cycle?  It must be so frustrating when his previous tests came back OK - what bad timing!!

Fingers crossed everything settles down and goes OK for you! 

xx


----------



## OlgaMef

Hi Snowfairy, Angelica,

Yes, we had to cancel the IUI. I now think it is for the better maybe, the scan showed too many follicles from 1.7 to 1.5, I don't remember exactly how many, but 5 or 6 (on 75units of Gonal), so they wanted to cancel the cycle anyway, but at the nurse's I tested positive for ovulation without the stimulation so they decided that only the strongest ones will release. But then this.. Repeated SA is in a month, vitamins and good nutrition in the meantime and nervously hope this was a glitch.

Also, the nurse said try naturally by all means, so (laughing through tears) my DH quoted her in the bedroom that night, and said that we'd do that by all means 

I really wanted to go ahead with all the treatment and have a more promising 2ww. Also, it's Xmas again soon, I am tired of seeing these hopeful eyes of all the family waiting we'd announce the news. Makes me sad and at times aggressive. We have the same hopes ourselves, luckily, my DH is more relaxed now and keeps a cool head about it.

I guess our hopes go a bit higher around Xmas time 

Thank you, dear ladies, and good luck to all of us.


----------



## OlgaMef

Angelica,

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Olga, I'm feeling much better thanks. Went back to work on Monday which was tough. Lots of tears but everyone was great. The hardest thing was telling people what had happened - didn't like the "are you better?" question from people who had assumed I'd just been off sick. Wanted to yell that no I'm not better!!

Anyway, I had a scan yesterday and they confirmed everything has gone so no more pain. Just need to wait until January to try again.

Kirsty,  how are you doing? How did the scan go yesterday?


----------



## RuthB

Hi everyone, odd week for me.  Been for scans since last Thursday and went for another today.  The follicles have grown (to 16mm??) but not enough to be worthy of a trigger shot so now we have to gamble on the weekend.  If I ovulate on Saturday we wont be able to do IUI this cycle (or next due to December) and the nurse just told us to DTD (as if I havent been doing that for the last 2.5 years!).  But if things delay then might be able to do IUI on Monday.  

Angelia, glad you are feeling better.  I bet the next few weeks will be quite up and down for you.  Olga, better for them to cancel than do the procedure and then have the upset later?  Kirsty, everything ok?  Snowfairy are you in the 2ww now?


----------



## fingersx2013

A newbie to your forum!
What a great forum this is, Ive had so many of my unanswered questions now answered!

I've just reached the top of the waiting list in my area after losing 5stone to get there! Just waiting for my HSG test in the coming month and then I'm ready to begin...... So fingers crossed I have nice clear fallopian tubes and can start IUI otherwise it will be IVF. 

How long after your HSG did it take you all to start treatment?

Scary and exciting times ahead!


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies, I'm a newbie. Have been reading many of your posts with great interest. 

I am 43, single and have had 4 natural IUI's and 1 IUI with Clomid on day 3-7. This produced 2 follicles of 18mm each. 
I had a positive OPK on day 10 and had my IUI scheduled for the next day, but I had an ultrasound on day 11 and was told to trigger there and then and wait another 24 hours before IUI. So, I ended up having my IUI at 51 hours after the positive OPK, but 24 hours after the trigger. I didn't reallly understand this and wondered if anyone has also had a similar situation?? 

Good luck to all!


----------



## fingersx2013

Hiya all

Hope to be joining u all on the iui journey soon

Reached top of waiting list in jan after losing 6 1/2 stone to get there!
Then had to have an HSG- 4 month wait! Had it 2 weeks ago and have nice patent tubes so hopefully now ready to begin! 

It's just a waiting game now, return appointment to consultant not til 30/7 so still about 6 weeks to wait! 
When do u think I'm likely to get 1st iui? Sept? Oct?

I hate the waiting! Thought it was all gonna begin in January and 6months on, still waiting.......


----------



## Lynzann

Hi everyone,

After reading everyone's stories for weeks I've decided to join you all. I'm Lynsey and currently injecting for 2 nd round IUI...I must say after reading the BFP's from people on here( massive congratulations to you all) it has given me a new positivity for 2nd try.

I go back to hospital on Thur to check how my follies are doing so fingers crossed......

Hi fingers......u patiently waiting on your app....not long now

X


----------



## fingersx2013

Good luck lynzann
I'm impatiently waiting!! Lol


----------



## Kelloggs

Hi, i went for my first appointment today from a referall after 9 months of failed clomid. I thought i'd be having IVF but i got told its SIUI. I've been told its likely that i have PCOS as i have irregular cycles. So my husband is having a semen test done a week on monday, 2 days later we go for the results and get the go ahead, if the results arent good then we have to have IVF but they should be ok. We get 3 rounds of IUI funded by the NHS. Feeling so much more positive about everything and feels good to be moving forward with it. I have an appointment in a week to learn how to inject myself. Good luck to everyone else. I feel on top of the world right now


----------



## Anj

Hello,
I have been trying to conceive for 5 years, the tests have shown nothing wrong with either of us. The doctors are all for us doing ivf, the thing is that we did have an option for IUI and this is a better option for us especially financialy. The doctors where very dismissive of this procedure and kept telling us about statistics. I told the doctor that we are not a statistic, but he did not listen. I am looking for advice on IUI and any experiences you have all been through.
Thanks for your help x


----------



## RainbowMum

Hello, 

I'm so so confused. I'm on CD 11 and the specialist at my fertility clinic advised me to take Ovulation tests twice a day, I took one this morning, which was negative, the one after work at 8:30pm was positive. I took another two hours later but it was negative again. 
They're the (older style) Clearblue ones, so definitely no way to have read them wrong.

Annoyingly I only just paid for donor sperm today as I expected to ovulate later this week/early next week. 
Sigh...


----------



## fingersx2013

So excited to post today that Ive now got the go ahead to start treatment after what has seemed like a long time and lots of messing around. Now have my nasal spray and start in 2weeks time!  Cant believe my journeys finally beginning!! Look forward to be becoming more active on your post!


----------



## Guest

I've just gone 39, no children yet, lost a baby at 5 mths preg last year & been ttc for nearly a year now. So far there seems to be nothing wrong with me & my DH (nearly 36) has just submitted his sperm last week to be investigated. IUI seems more appealing to me so far, but I'm new to fertility treatment.

Anyone in a similar position? Any suggestions gratefully accepted!  

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jellybean257

I was hoping u guys could give me some advice...as u can see from my profile I'm no stranger to fertility treatment but I was wondering if anyone put there has had IUI more than 3 times with no success then had success on a fourth or fifth attempt ? I had IUI yesterday with 2 good follies,  1 that was 18 and 1 that was 25, we also had 48 million sperm with 96% going the right way lol ! Have any of you lovely ladies any stories or advice for me ? Thanks xxxx


----------

